# I dont EVER want an Eheim! The Filstar PIMP club!!!!



## morinfen

So i heard all this "hype" about the Eheim line of canister filters and almost gave in to getting the Eheim Ecco model but thankfully i did not... I went and got me a Filstar XP 2 for my 29 gallon aquarium, and i am left wondering.. how the hell can an Eheim really be that much better anyways? I have heard people say things about how the Filstar line of canister filters make noise where Eheims dont, yet i have turned off everything in my living room and got down with my ear right by my XP2 and i can barely hear anything at all! These filters are about as silent as you can get! I think my UV filter makes more noise! To add to it, my water has never been so clear before, its just absolutely amazingly clear, has absolutely no smell, and my plants seem to be pearling much much more than they used to. Also, i have noticed that the XP2 had everything i needed with it, it even had a spraybar! I thought that the filter would take me about an hour or longer to get together and working... it took me 5 minutes! And i had no leaks what so ever! The priming was so easy, all i had to do is poor a small glass of water into the tube through the syphon intake and then screw the little lid thingy back on, flip the switch down, and i was good to go! You cant get much more easier than that! Then if you have to clean the filter you just flip the switch up and it totally shuts the water off so i can just disconnect the assembly at the top and pick the filter up and do your cleaning. I am just so extremely happy with this filter, its a great little filter and it does its job very very well and it only put me out 80 dollars and that is including the shipping! This product is DEFINATELY recommended!!!! roud:


----------



## Wasserpest

Different ppl have different degrees of sensibility towards noise. Some swear Filstars are silent, others insist they are some noisy buggers. It just depends :icon_bigg 

Thanks for the excited review, you bought a good filter roud:


----------



## m.lemay

I got 2-xp3s and I love these filters too! I say we start a Filstar PIMP club.

I'm so tired of these Eheim pimps trashing everything that aint an Eheim. Morinfen You can be pimp #1 and I'll be pimp #2. Even though everybody knows, me, buck and rex are the original Filstar pimps, you can be #1 since you got me all fired up to stsrt ThePimpClub.

Marcel


----------



## Barbels

morinfen said:


> The priming was so easy, all i had to do is poor a small glass of water into the tube through the syphon intake and then screw the little lid thingy back on, flip the switch down, and i was good to go!


I know most folks say their Eheim's easy to prime, but priming my 2026 gives me a hard workout every time. I HATE priming that sucker.
Hmm, maybe I will look at the Filstars next time I browse thru my fishwish books.


----------



## anonapersona

Barbels said:


> I know most folks say their Eheim's easy to prime, but priming my 2026 gives me a hard workout every time. I HATE priming that sucker.


I'll guess that you start it before the tank is filled up all the way. The primer can only move the water about 4 inches so trying when the tank level is more than 4 inches from the edge is a waste of time. If that isn't it, then you probably have a loop in the line that has an air bubble in it.


----------



## TINNGG

From personal experience... fill the durned canister up before buttoning up the lid. That way you only have the hoses to fill. Now...as to hoses... I haven't owned a Filstar, though they seem to be easy to find locally (wonder why?) so I have no idea about how the intakes and outlets are but... the only way I could get my fluval primed was to dunk the entire hose in the tank and even then, I usually ended up with an airbubble at the elbow. I've never had any problems getting the hoses primed with the 2026.


----------



## BSS

I've had my XP3 for around a year now. It has been a good, efficient, cost-effective filter. But, in all honesty, I wish mine were a bit quieter. My house in Florida is a very open floor plan, and in the evenings when I'm getting ready for bed, I can hear the humming for a couple rooms away. I've tried wrapping a towel around it, and it does sit inside a closed stand (on the front anyway). But, it has got a hum....and I'm not the most sensitive hearer in the world...though perhaps that is a frequency I'm sensitive to?!?

I still recommend the Rena, but at times I think about trying an Eheim to see if it'll be quieter. I wonder if I could order a new impeller or such to see if it might quiet it down some??

Brian.


----------



## morinfen

So it is started! The filstar pimp club and the canister pimp wars hahahaha. Im filstar pimp #1!!! W00t! As far as filstar noise, i just cant understand this filter having noise! I have it on a flat hard surface enclosed to where if it had any noise to it, it seems it would vibrate and enhance the noise, but like i said... no noise!! Hehehe....

So the Filstar Pimpdom begin....


----------



## morinfen

Here it is.... w00t


----------



## Tino

Aaaaa, the joys of discovering a Cannister Filter :icon_bigg .
Answering consumer demands manufacturers have gotten really good lately in regards to the noise of cannisters. To hear my newly acquired Fluval 104 I have to open the stand door and actually stick my head IN the stand.


----------



## Pearljam11

The war!? I guess I have to pick a side!


----------



## Lorenceo

Eheim Eheim Eheim! Yeah, Eheim Eheim Eheim... someones jealous.....:flick:
Good luck to your filstar pimp thingy..


----------



## khoile

I owned two Filstars... one Xp3 and one Xp1, both works perfectly for me. Noise is definately bareable. I tried many times to buy an Eheim yet can never find a good reason to pay for the premium. That why I drives an Infiniti instead of BMW. Go Rena, Go Filstar roud:


----------



## TeeItUp

I know lots of satisfied people driving Yugo’s too. Glad you are happy.


----------



## malkore

Guess that makes me Filstar Pimp #3. I love my XP2.


----------



## FISA

Im glad you bought a canister filter and are happy with it...they are good
filters.

just cuz you drive a Hugo and are satisfied with it doesnt mean you bad mouth the BMW...there maybe a lot of cars that may have the same horsepower as a BMW ..but in the end..the BMW is a BMW...

Filstar are great filters but Ehiems are wikked!!!


----------



## Not Mister Green

when the pimp's in the crib ma
drop it like its hot
drop it like its hot
drop it like its hot


----------



## FMZ

Filstar Pimp #4 

I have XP2, it barely puts out any noise, and I dont want to pay a premium price for Eheim


----------



## Wasserpest

Who is Hugo??

Filstar pumps don't need pimps. They speak for themselves, sometimes loudly, but always a good value :icon_bigg


----------



## bigpow

> Filstar pumps don't need pimps. They speak for themselves, sometimes loudly, but always a good value


*L O L*

If that's the case then only Eheim for me...
Constant noise is one of the things that would get me aggravated


----------



## FISA

Wasserpest said:


> Who is Hugo??


Heheheheh...got me there....its Yugo...

and there she is...


----------



## Marc

FMZ said:


> Filstar Pimp #4
> 
> I have XP2, it barely puts out any noise, and I dont want to pay a premium price for Eheim


Filstar Pimp #5 reporting in! 

I love my xp3. Its great value, its massive trays for filtration, and all the extra goodies that come with.

The noise it makes is due to all the power under the hood! :tongue:


----------



## Jdinh04

Meh! I was thinking about getting a Filstar, but I ended up getting the ehiem classic 2213 for $71.53 shipped new! Can't beat that


----------



## supaoopa

Personally, I think you can't go wrong either way. (Ehiem or Rena) 


But on a side note....







GO EHIEM, GO EHIEM... its yo B-day!!!... lol.


----------



## fishoutawater

FS-Pimp #6 lookin atcha!!! HOLLA roud:


----------



## Oqsy

*a pair of XP1s?*

i'm seriously considering a pair of XP1 filters for my 20H and 29 that currently have an HOB (20) and a HOT Mag.(29). Anyone using XP1s not happy with the size or flow rate? I expect I'll be staying about the same in the 29 and upgrading a bit on the 20 as far as flow rate is concerned, and I should be getting at least a decent upgrade in media capacity, even if it's not quite as high capacity as an XP2 or XP3. drs f&s have them on sale right now at about $56 each, which is definitely easier to justify to my wife than $80 for a pair of eheim 2213s. XP1 users, holla holla! (and make it quick so I can catch this sale!)

Oqsy


----------



## malkore

XP1 should be plenty for a 20 and 29gallon. Rena rates them up to 55gals, but I think that's being a little too liberal.


----------



## khoile

Hi have an XP1 and XP3 for my 75G, the XP1 flow rate is pretty good compare to the XP3 I thought. I have to slow it down to not cause so much water turbulence. I think XP1 will work for a 29G. Remember though it only has one basket, if you are not doing chemicial filtration (usually not) that I think that's fine. Else I think an XP2 is the best, if flow rate is too high, just simple slow it down, filstar include a ball valve for you to do this.

Khoi,


----------



## Oqsy

excellent info folks. i don't plan on using any chem. media... strictly mech/bio. I usually use poly floss and blue pads in all my filters, so I suspect that'll be the way I'll go in the xp1s as well. how about CO2 diffusion? does anyone bubbling into the intake have trouble with airlocking? My HOT mag did great for several weeks, but it slowly started airlocking more and more often (I think it was increased O2 levels in the water forming larger pockets as my plants started photosynthesizing more with the EI method I've recently adopted). so you can adjust flow with an included ball valve and it doesn't harm the motor of the filter? if what I've read is correct and I understand it completely, that's another advantage over eheims... everything I've read says that you can only "barely" impede the flow of an eheim with a ball valve, or it will damage the filter. I'm aware that eheim "classic" filters have much lower GPH ratings than XP series rated for a particular aquarium vol. example: an xp1 is suggested for up to 45 gallons @ 250 gph, while an eheim 2213 is suggested for up to 66 gallons @ 116 gph. I don't wish to delve too deeply into the discrepencies there, but wonder if throttling the flow is safe.

Oqsy


----------



## Wasserpest

Gutfeel tells me that reducing the flow on the output side is very safe for the pump. I don't think it would make much difference to the motor or impeller if the water is flowing faster or slower. Just some increased pressure after the impeller. Not sure though, maybe some pump pimp can chime in.

For planted tanks, you usually need a little more flow than what's written on the package. For my 100 gal tank, 1 XP3 was not enough (350gal/h), with a second one everything is fine. So I suggest to go a little bigger on the filter size, like others mentioned an XP2 has twice the filter capacity and is only a few bucks more than the XP1.

I was not successful in using the XP3 as a CO2 reactor, air (oxygen) was building up and leading to bubble eruptions and finally locked pumps.


----------



## observant_imp

Speaking of pimps, where did the eheim pimp thread go?


----------



## PeteyPob

I just got one (X2) but Ill proudly back the Filstar PIMP club with the #7 slot roud:
-Pete


----------



## FISA

observant_imp said:


> Speaking of pimps, where did the eheim pimp thread go?



Its right here :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7027&highlight=eheim+pimp 

its just not a sticky anymore...


----------



## fishyboy

Well i've had filstars for a few years... They're great and i've alwyas gone against the eheim people. I have 2 xp3s.... Great filters


----------



## GTApuffgal

When we start an AC Pimp Club - I wanna be president... :icon_roll hehehehe


----------



## Oqsy

I'd like to be Premier of the Whisper / Tetratec / Regent Confederation of Pimps. maybe one day...

Oqsy


----------



## Buck

I love a bargain, I love things that do the same for less money and Im half deaf... did I mention I love a bargain ?

I dont need no designer tags to make my woman want me... :icon_bigg 

*Filstar Pimp # 8 reporting for duty * roud:


----------



## GTApuffgal

Oqsy said:


> I'd like to be Premier of the Whisper / Tetratec / Regent Confederation of Pimps. maybe one day...
> 
> Oqsy


HIGH - FIVE Oqsy!!!


----------



## Buck

Whisper ... TetraTec ?? 

Then you two could be the Prehistoric Pumps Pimps #1 and #2 :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## GTApuffgal

Buck said:


> Whisper ... TetraTec ??
> 
> Then you two could be the Prehistoric Pumps Pimps #1 and #2 :hihi: :hihi:


And wear that moniker PROUDLY Buck!!!! 

ROFL


----------



## whitepine

I use to have a xp2... but had to give it up because it was constantly whining... that's why I have fish and don't want kids. No whining! Go Eheim!


----------



## TeeItUp

FISA said:


> just cuz you drive a Hugo and are satisfied with it doesnt mean you bad mouth the BMW...there maybe a lot of cars that may have the same horsepower as a BMW ..but in the end..the BMW is a BMW...
> 
> Filstar are great filters but Ehiems are wikked!!!


Worded perfectly.


----------



## Buck

OK ... I want to know who left the door open and let them Eheim characters in here... :tongue: :icon_bigg


----------



## andyg

I use an XP3 and am totally happy with it. As far as noise, the only time I hear it is when I open the cabinet to get something out. I did compare Eheim vs Rena when I originaly set up my 50. Lfs had them set up side by side (different model of each) and to be honest I could not justify the extra $ for the Eheim. Yes they are quieter but to me the levels were minimal. I'll proudly take the #9 spot.


----------



## Laith

I've never had a Filstar but have heard good things about them (except for the noise...  ).

However, everytime I look at one I'm reminded of a plastic garbage can! :tongue: 

So I suggest you guys should change your club name to the garbage can filter pimp club! :hihi: :icon_mrgr


----------



## Buck

Laith said:


> I've never had a Filstar


Im sorry , the words were blurry past this part... was it anything important or just drivel ? :tongue: :icon_roll


----------



## fishyboy

I guess i'll jump in the club and be 9


----------



## m.lemay

Laith said:


> I've never had a Filstar but have heard good things about them (except for the noise...  ).
> 
> However, everytime I look at one I'm reminded of a plastic garbage can! :tongue:
> 
> So I suggest you guys should change your club name to the garbage can filter pimp club! :hihi: :icon_mrgr


Why do some Eheim owners have to blindly put down everything else to justify a reckless expenditure. Go back home to your Eheim thread where you belong, and let us Filstar pimps have our moment in the sun. :wink:


----------



## khoile

Ok, I've resisted long enough... I'll be Filstar Pimp # 10


----------



## sawallace

Filstar Pimp #11!!!! roud:


----------



## Buck

Correction... :icon_bigg 

andyg #9
fishyboy #10
khoile #11
sawallace #12


----------



## Troy McClure

Can I be lucky Filstar Peeeeeeeeimp #13? I have an XP1 on a 10gal and an XP3 for an 85gal. I might get an XP2 for my 29gal if we move it into the living room or kitchen.

13 it is!


----------



## Betowess

one each, XP2 & XP3. I'll Take the 14th Filstars fight back spot, but I foreswear the pimpschlock. Rena rocks! bob


----------



## m.lemay

bump dee bump dee bump ! :icon_bigg


----------



## jart

#15 it is! Mine is quite noisy at times; it belches and sounds like a babbling brook for a few days, then inexplicably it'll quiet down again. But of note, I have always run my Hydor and my reactor on the output side; I expect this is the cause. Very easy to clean and reprime, for the most part.

Come to think of it, some time ago Cich and I were planning on starting up the Hydor 'Ho club. Haven't heard from him in some time. Where are ya John P?


----------



## Troy McClure

Come on, Bob! You don't want to be a PIMP??? A Filstar Pimp is something that's respected and looked upon with pride and admiration within the aquatics community... :icon_roll


----------



## m.lemay

Yeah Bob...don't be a party pooper. :tongue:


----------



## fraynes1

I want to be in the Rena Filstar pimp club too!!

I currently have a fluval 304 bought Nov/04, this is the only canister filter I have owned since starting hobby in Nov/04. Fluval has to be the crappiest filter ever made! I literally get blisters on my fingers trying to prime the 
F%*ing thing!  When I start it back up after a cleaning the thing leaks and then I have to fiddle with it until it finally stops leaking

The only good thing I can say about it is quiet.

I found a local supplier of Filstars and as soon as I can convince my wife the $175.00 would be better spent on a new Filstar filter than the mortgage!

I wish I had of found out about these before I bought the Fluval (lfs employees recommendation, don't shop there anymore!)

Should I get the xp2 or xp3 for a 75g, heavily planted tank, local supplier says the xp2 will be good enough, but if I have to spend the extra $30.00 to get something better I will?


----------



## Marc

IMO get the xp3 for you 75gal tank. Since you are heavily planted you can use the exta flow. Plus you can turn it down if the flow is to strong. Better to go big than too small and needing another filter.

Also $175 is way too much for an xp3- look around online and you should be able to find something under $100 USD

Its a great filter- you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Betowess

m.lemay said:


> Yeah Bob...don't be a party pooper. :tongue:


I nominate Fraynes1 as Filstar Pimpstar #16 "designate". We're an inclusive community here at TPT, so if he wants to join, why not. We can kick him out later if one of the Eheim nobs talks him into spendy habits like paying twice what you have to for an imported can.

Mr. Lemay, I'm nobody's pimp, except maybe my wife's, if she lets me. Not even Filstars. Nope, I don't pimp nothing for nobody. 

Then again, hmm... "respected and looked upon with pride and admiration in the aquatics community". *WOW*, sign me up. Filstar "Pimp" #14, cause I can party hardy! Yabedabedo

BTW, mine is noisy and quiet too, but mostly quiet. Of course I lost a bit of my hearing in my right ear in a studio accident. MY XP3 is really quiet on the right side! :tongue: But seriously, I think they are terrific, reliable, and easy to service. bob


----------



## jmelnek

Can I be added? I have an XP2 enroute as I currently type... Gone is the emporer 400... So maybe #17?

Plus I started the 5th page...lol


----------



## fraynes1

BTW $175 is CDN $. There is no way that I would pay extra for an eheim! :icon_bigg


----------



## Marc

jmelnek said:


> Can I be added? I have an XP2 enroute as I currently type... Gone is the emporer 400... So maybe #17?
> 
> Plus I started the 5th page...lol


Looks like jmelnek is #17!



fraynes1 said:


> BTW $175 is CDN $. There is no way that I would pay extra for an eheim! :icon_bigg


 So thats about $130. Still think you can get it cheaper! I see a couple of them on ebay for a little $100 USD
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?p...&tab=wf&scoring=p&q=filstar+xp3&price=between


----------



## JeffB

Check BigAls they have the xp3 for $99 US, I just ordered the Xp1 and am waiting delivery.


----------



## bc_hawaii

Do you think the XP2 is overkill for a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## hl0107

I think I’m going to be one of yours too roud: . I got one XP2, one XP3 and one 55 gallon wood stand for 150.00 dollars (used but a good price I think). I’m going to pick them up this week.


----------



## jmelnek

hl0107 said:


> I think I’m going to be one of yours too roud: . I got one XP2, one XP3 and one 55 gallon wood stand for 150.00 dollars (used but a good price I think). I’m going to pick them up this week.


Do I smell #18?


----------



## Betowess

bc_hawaii said:


> Do you think the XP2 is overkill for a 29 gallon tank?


I use one on a 26 Bow. Its perfect, if you point the spraybar at the back glass. Otherwise it blows the plants all over. Great Filter roud: bob


----------



## bastalker

Can I wait for #69??? :hihi: 

Naw.......... I'll just take #18 roud:


----------



## Bert H

I have an xp1 on my 29, and an xp2 on a 50 and I think they're great!


----------



## m.lemay

Bert H said:


> I have an xp1 on my 29, and an xp2 on a 50 and I think they're great!


Well then you should be pimp #19. :icon_bigg


----------



## Bert H

Just call me #19.


----------



## Buck

Filstar Pilots unite... 
We are the humble, middle class aquarists that know a good deal when it shows itself, not particular if its colored green or grey, not caring if it slightly hums when you got your head buried in the cabinet like an ostrich or if it only _whispers_.... just do your job at a fair price I say !! roud: 

OK...enough of that...
For those that do not know which to buy for your tank XP1 , XP2 or XP3. Always get the filter that seems to be a bit of "overkill" for your tank. All the XP Filter's flow rates can be throttled down if you feel its too much but I guarantee you that you will remove the throttle with time and be happy you went with more filter then you thought you needed. 
A larger filter will also have the capacity to run an inline CO2 reactor without losing the "target" gph you were originally looking for in your tank. 

Not too mention the extra chambers for filtration. 
XP1 - one basket
XP2 - two baskets
XP3 - three baskets

If you are on the edge , get the next size up... roud:


----------



## fraynes1

AKA Filstar Pimp #16!!


It's official!!!!! I just bought an XP3 for my 75 gal. today, set it up taking the bio balls from the fluval and putting it in the xp3. It was so easy to set up and prime it wasn't even funny!!! What a difference in water output!!! I had to dial it down it was blowing my plants around, but at least I can dial it down to what is practical.

I'm going to let the fluval run for a few days and then it's going in the trash!

ps a little noisier than fluval but who cares!!


Filstar Pimp #16


----------



## bastalker

I have the sudden urge to just plumb the C02 right into the inlet!! :wink:


----------



## fraynes1

I was going to do that as well with co2. Does anyone have any good plans on a reactor that could be used on the Filstar?


----------



## styxx

*Try this on for size...*

Anyone considered using an Eheim "Oxygen Diffuser" for their CO2 injection? Check it out...I wonder if it would work with CO2 because of it's corrosive properties?? Any comments?

http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemID=20640046&eid=OV5001418&sid=OVERTURE


----------



## bastalker

styxx1 said:


> Anyone considered using an Eheim "Oxygen Diffuser" for their CO2 injection? Check it out...I wonder if it would work with CO2 because of it's corrosive properties?? Any comments?
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemID=20640046&eid=OV5001418&sid=OVERTURE


What is this Ehiem you are talking about??? :hihi:


----------



## hl0107

I think Im # 19. Got my filters today. roud: One filstar XP3 and one XP1.


----------



## fraynes1

So what filstar pimp # am I???


----------



## m.lemay

Bert is pimp #19, whoever came in after bert is #20 and #21 etc... If you follow the thread and you know how to count you'll get it. roud: 

Marcel


----------



## hl0107

Sorry, Im going to let fraynes1 be # 20 and Im # 21 then.


----------



## Betowess

bastalker said:


> I have the sudden urge to just plumb the C02 right into the inlet!! :wink:



FWIW, the corrosive quality of CO2 makes that a questionable idea re: longevity of your filter's impeller assembly. There are alot of good plans to look at online. Try James Hoftiezer for a great plan, though not the least expensive... http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/index.htm 
bob


----------



## fosteder

I'll take the #22 spot!! I have an XP2 going on a 55 tomorrow.

Filstar pride baby!!! roud:


----------



## andyg

Buck said:


> Filstar Pilots unite...
> We are the humble, middle class aquarists that know a good deal when it shows itself, not particular if its colored green or grey, not caring if it slightly hums when you got your head buried in the cabinet like an ostrich or if it only _whispers_.... just do your job at a fair price I say !! roud:
> 
> LOL well said Buck. Although not my first choice, I just picked up a Fluval 404 for my new 30. The price was right (70% off reg retail.) First impressions; I miss alll the goodies that comes with the XP. As I'm not planing an inline reactor on this one so, I'll probably install a ball valve in the line to cut the flow a bit.
> I'll post a comprehensive comparaison with the XP when I get it set up.


----------



## fraynes1

I've noticed since i've had my xp3 set up for 3 days now that I can't turn it up all of the way without a humming noise. I've heard that drilling the spray bar holes bigger might aleviate this. If so what size of drill bit did you use to make the holes bigger? Any comments?


----------



## Troy McClure

fraynes1 said:


> I've noticed since i've had my xp3 set up for 3 days now that I can't turn it up all of the way without a humming noise. I've heard that drilling the spray bar holes bigger might aleviate this. If so what size of drill bit did you use to make the holes bigger? Any comments?


I don't remember what bit I used, just go up in size until it stops. It takes about 20 seconds to widen them.


----------



## fosteder

The Xp-2 is up and running! All I can say is "What noise?"


----------



## fraynes1

Today, I cleaned my XP3 for the first time. It was so much easier than the damn Fluval I couldn't believe it. It only took me 5 minutes compared to the 20-30 minutes of cleaning the Fluval, not including the 20-30 minutes to get the damn thing primed and running again.

After cleaing XP3 just hooked it back up, opened it up waited until it filled up and away I went.

What a great filter!!!! roud: roud: roud:


----------



## InnerMonkey

I'll not pay for another Eheim.

I've tried a few Filstars now, and couldn't be happier. I can turn off all the other tanks in the room, and still can't hear the filstar. . .I have to turn the ceiling fan off to hear it. Since that fan is on 24/7, I don't even notice the filter. They're sometimes a little noisy after a cleaning, but it goes away shortly afterward. My latest, an XP1, was 62 bucks when I printed out the web price and took it to the local Petsmart. Best money I've spent on filtration yet...

I've not tried using it as a CO2 reactor, and honestly, I don't plan to. I've got one of those little glass-gardens reactors that I'm very happy with, and I feel better with the CO2 not going into the pump. A person can make a simple in-line reactor for under 10 bucks (not including optional check valve), and not have to worry about it.

To a degree (nothing is absolute), I look at the Eheim just like I look at mods for motorcycles, cars, home theaters etc. In the end, folks will buy what they want, not necessarily what is best for their situation. I've seen time and time again, where what they wanted was the most expensive option available. It makes some amount of sense of course, since the more expensive options generally aren't crap. I like my money though, so I rarely go this route, opting instead to do research and educate myself enough to see what really fits my needs. In my case here, I wanted performance and value. For this purpose, the XP series fits the bill. The Eheims are nice, yes, but I simply can't justify the price compared to Rena's offerings. Comparing my Ehiem and Filstars, I don't see a big enough difference to pay extra for the Eheim. I'm just cheap that way I guess, but as long as I can pretty much get two good Filstars for near the price of one good Eheim, I don't really have to think hard about it. I love the Eheims, they're good at what they do, but price knocks them for 1st place on my list of preferred filters.

1-Filstar (hear complaints of noise, but have enough aquariums, that I don't expect silence. Otherwise, fantastic filter at a fantastic price)
2-Eheim (great filter, but $$$=ouch)
3-Fluval *04 series (good filter, albeit overrated on tank capacity. Kind of a pain to clean)





-Proud XP1 and XP2 owner. An XP3 is in my future, as I'm enjoying replacing the annoying HOBs all over the house.


----------



## Adrien

I just got my XP1 in the mail today. I have to say I was worried about noise from a few posts I read, but I must've got a good one. I can only hear it if I get my ear right down close to it, who does that? Hehe.

I'll take #23 

Adrien


----------



## rrguymon

Ok, I bought an xp3 and set it up. I am not too pleased really. About every 20 or 30 seconds it shoots tiny bubbles into my tank. It looks like is is sucking air somewhere. I have checked all the hoses and took it apart a couple times but it still does it.

I Emailed the tech support but no response yet. Do any of you Filstar pimps have any recommendations? Or do you think I just got a lemon?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Bert H

> About every 20 or 30 seconds it shoots tiny bubbles into my tank


Are you injecting CO2? With mine, about an hour or two prior to lights shut off, I see some bubbles from the spray bar. I don't know if it's co2 that's built up from the reactor or o2 off-gassing. Nothing I've ever worried about.


----------



## rrguymon

Yep I am injecting co2. The filter is not picking up bubbles of it though. I think it is sucking air from where you disconnect the hoses to change the pads out.


----------



## trckrunrmike

Hi guys and gals. I just got my XP1 in the mail today. I do have a little issue though. In the handbook it says to lift the tubes 5cm but I cannot go that high. I try and try to shove it higher but it wouldnt go any higher. Would I have any problem?


----------



## fishyboy

it'll be fine ^^^


----------



## Nolan W.

Heads up! Drs. Foster & Smith currently has a special on FilStars!

XP1: $52.49
XP2: $67.49
XP3: $86.19


----------



## jesstray

Corydoras85 said:


> Heads up! Drs. Foster & Smith currently has a special on FilStars!
> 
> XP1: $52.49
> XP2: $67.49
> XP3: $86.19


I should have my Foster Smith XP3 by Monday Aug 1. I am sooo excited. But what should I do with my 5mo emperer 400?

*I'll take filstar pimp #24!!!*


----------



## jmelnek

jesstray said:


> I should have my Foster Smith XP3 by Monday Aug 1. I am sooo excited. But what should I do with my 5mo emperer 400?
> 
> *I'll take filstar pimp #24!!!*



Keep it, you never know they are great for a chiclid tank...


----------



## Gir

Woohoo, I finally got my xp3 and am happy with it so far. Ill secure spot # 25.
Ill keep ya updated as soon as I get the inline reactor setup


----------



## fishyface

trckrunrmike said:


> Hi guys and gals. I just got my XP1 in the mail today. I do have a little issue though. In the handbook it says to lift the tubes 5cm but I cannot go that high. I try and try to shove it higher but it wouldnt go any higher. Would I have any problem?


dip the ends in boiling water for about 10-15 seconds. 
roud:


----------



## Fosty

Just got an XP2 for my 38 gallon and it is awsome. IMO my heater makes more noise than the XP2 :wink: . 

I guess this makes me Filstar Pimp #26.


----------



## kunerd

Hey I took advantage of the Drs. Foster & Smith special and got my XP1 in the mail. Dont know if I can wait the up to 7 days after reading all the posts about how good it is.  

Ill take #27 Yea baby


----------



## Ultramouse

morinfen said:


> So i heard all this "hype" about the Eheim line of canister filters and almost gave in to getting the Eheim Ecco model but thankfully i did not... I went and got me a Filstar XP 2 for my 29 gallon aquarium, and i am left wondering.. how the hell can an Eheim really be that much better anyways? I have heard people say things about how the Filstar line of canister filters make noise where Eheims dont, yet i have turned off everything in my living room and got down with my ear right by my XP2 and i can barely hear anything at all! These filters are about as silent as you can get! I think my UV filter makes more noise! To add to it, my water has never been so clear before, its just absolutely amazingly clear, has absolutely no smell, and my plants seem to be pearling much much more than they used to. Also, i have noticed that the XP2 had everything i needed with it, it even had a spraybar! I thought that the filter would take me about an hour or longer to get together and working... it took me 5 minutes! And i had no leaks what so ever! The priming was so easy, all i had to do is poor a small glass of water into the tube through the syphon intake and then screw the little lid thingy back on, flip the switch down, and i was good to go! You cant get much more easier than that! Then if you have to clean the filter you just flip the switch up and it totally shuts the water off so i can just disconnect the assembly at the top and pick the filter up and do your cleaning. I am just so extremely happy with this filter, its a great little filter and it does its job very very well and it only put me out 80 dollars and that is including the shipping! This product is DEFINATELY recommended!!!! roud:



Lucky you didn't, the Ehiem Eco is a dog, and has subsiquently been removed from production. The handles broke and its a bitch to syphon start. 

Ive been using my Ehiem for 10 years or so now, thats the same filter allong with the heater inside. Whatever you may say about quality, i doubt it will come up to much against 10 years of constant use.


----------



## eds

Ultramouse said:


> Lucky you didn't, the Ehiem Eco is a dog, and has subsiquently been removed from production. The handles broke and its a bitch to syphon start.


I'm no expert, and my ecco was my 1st canister, but I can't see how you could break that handle unless you were a distracted gorilla, and starting the siphon is a piece of cake.


----------



## jesstray

I finally setup my xp3 as well. I have to admit it was a breeze to setup and get started. I also created my own spraybar which runs the lenght of my tank. 

I have to admit that I was worried about the gph output and noise, but mine is extremely quiet and has pretty good output (even with my custom spraybar). I feel that I made a wise decision buying this filter.


----------



## m.lemay

Whoever said that filstars were noisy doesn't own one. A myth created by Ehiem owners....I believe. :tongue:


----------



## rrguymon

I own an XP3 and it is noisy. It's a good thing it fit in my cabinet to muffle the noise.


----------



## andyg

rrguymon said:


> I own an XP3 and it is noisy. It's a good thing it fit in my cabinet to muffle the noise.


LOL you probably got one that was built on a friday afternoon at 3pm.

Kidding aside, I think like anything else out there you are bound to get some duds. ( I have a friend with an Eheim that's much noisier than my XP3 or Fluval.)
I think a lot also has to do with the set up, what you use for media,ect.


----------



## kunerd

I just got my xp1 in the mail tonight and i wipe it into actions to discover some sad things. First in my poor judgement when we moved into our new house i thought the tank looked nice on the coffee table that we had and that is where it has sat. Pretty low to the floor then normal stands. Well sad to say that the xp1 does not fit under the stand :icon_redf . Secound issuse is that once placing it infront of the table and then putting it all together i discovered that the hose was really stiff and would not allow my inlet or spraybar stay straight since the hose was so stiff. Anyone else have / had this prob with the hose or will this all work out after i get the right stand and have the hose going straight down the back.....


----------



## jasonh

Well I just ordered an XP1 for my 20 long I'm setting up, so I guess that'll make me #28 - gotta love that Drs. Foster & Smith price...half the price of the Petsmart in-store price  Now just to wait the 2-4 days....


----------



## Matak

Just ordered an XP3. When do I get an official Filstar pimp#?


----------



## jesstray

Matak said:


> Just ordered an XP3. When do I get an official Filstar pimp#?



I here by dub you, sir Matak algae grower, FILSTAR PIMP# 29. Now go out, be proud, and show the world how quiet Filstar filters are!!!


----------



## Buck

jesstray said:


> Now go out, be proud, and show the world how quiet Filstar filters are!!!


 LMAO... Im more happy showing them the price tag... roud: :icon_bigg


----------



## Buck

> i discovered that the hose was really stiff and would not allow my inlet or spraybar stay straight since the hose was so stiff. Anyone else have / had this prob


 Run it under hot water and it will soften it up enough to work with and it will mold to a shape. Just dont kink it. It probably needs to be cut as well but I wouldnt cut it if you are going to get a different taller stand .


----------



## Matak

Buck said:


> LMAO... Im more happy showing them the price tag... roud: :icon_bigg


Yup. Can't beat $86 US
I've been inducted!


----------



## Jak Crow

I have both a Filstar and an Eheim. The Eheim is silent compared to the Filstar. That being said, I think the Filstar is still the better filter due to its design.


----------



## jasonh

Well I got my XP1 yesterday and I hooked everything up today. The filter itself is dead silent. However, when I use the spraybar, I get a whistling/whining noise from the bar itself. If I use the plain nozzle thing it goes away. Anyone else have this happen? Thinkin I may just use the nozzle instead of the spraybar anyway....


----------



## fraynes1

I've heard if you drill the holes bigger in the spray bar the whistling will go away. Mine did it for a while but doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Marc

Jak Crow said:


> I have both a Filstar and an Eheim. The Eheim is silent compared to the Filstar. That being said, I think the Filstar is still the better filter due to its design.


AHH you are a Filstar PIMP- your first post!


----------



## Wookiellmonster

OK im gettin a new aquarium soon i think its goin to be 46 gallon bow front or 55 gallons. But right now i have a 20 gallon with a HOB and its really loud. I'm plannin on gettin the XP2 which i think would be sufficient. But was just wondering if its louder than a HOB? hopefully not lol. i was thinkin of ehiem but whoa r they expensive.


----------



## trckrunrmike

I need help. How do I get this blackish gunk out of the tubes? Is this normal?


----------



## Georgiadawgger

Wookiellmonster said:


> OK im gettin a new aquarium soon i think its goin to be 46 gallon bow front or 55 gallons. But right now i have a 20 gallon with a HOB and its really loud. I'm plannin on gettin the XP2 which i think would be sufficient. But was just wondering if its louder than a HOB? hopefully not lol. i was thinkin of ehiem but whoa r they expensive.


Invest now to plan for the future...any mistakes now you'll regret. 
:tongue:


----------



## jmelnek

Wookiellmonster said:


> OK im gettin a new aquarium soon i think its goin to be 46 gallon bow front or 55 gallons. But right now i have a 20 gallon with a HOB and its really loud. I'm plannin on gettin the XP2 which i think would be sufficient. But was just wondering if its louder than a HOB? hopefully not lol. i was thinkin of ehiem but whoa r they expensive.


I have an XP2 running on a 46bf medium planted and there is quite a bit of circulation now. As for noise, the 46bf used to have an Emporer 400 on it and the Filstar is 99% quieter than the H.O.B. no waterfall.

Josh


----------



## vishy_100

Whooaaaa :icon_bigg This is a big post I just heard everyone raving about their filters being quiet, now no filter is quiet unless I have tested it :icon_bigg I have even managed to get noise out of the fluval 404(which I love) and turned a cheap cannister into a lawnmower imitator(as far as nmoise goes anyway), the war goes on,
Matt


----------



## Kyle

Welcome me to the club, just ordered an XP2 and Hydor heater from BigAls!


----------



## Wookiellmonster

they both seem like really good filters but i think ill go with filstar i can use the extra money to try get started on a planted tank.


----------



## nitromad

i just got my xp3  looks top 

gavin


----------



## Buck

Kyle said:


> Welcome me to the club


Looks to me Kyle like you are *# 30* roud:


----------



## Kyle

Yay! My new toys arrived today. Setting them up tomorrow


----------



## bigstick120

Add me to the club. I just set up a new 29 gallon and got an XP 1. This filter is very quiet EXCEPT when I have it set to run at full. It has a hum or whine that seems to come from the spray bar. If I turn the flow down a little it stops. Anyone else have the same thing


----------



## m.lemay

bigstick120 said:


> Add me to the club. I just set up a new 29 gallon and got an XP 1. This filter is very quiet EXCEPT when I have it set to run at full. It has a hum or whine that seems to come from the spray bar. If I turn the flow down a little it stops. Anyone else have the same thing


Drill the holes out a little larger in the spraybar. The noise is most likely coming from the water being squeezed thru the tiny spray bar holes. I drilled out mine to about 3/16" diameter.

Marcel


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks I'll try that and let you know if it works


----------



## Buck

How did I miss you Gavin? ... Sorry :icon_redf 

Nitromad *# 31* 

bigstick120 *#32*


----------



## nitromad

lol no problem


----------



## kimbm04r

*Looked at them once to often.....*

I was on the DrsFosterSmith web site today looking at the XP2. It was priced at $74.99 and I decided to add it to the shopping cart just for kicks to see what the shipping would be. When I went to the shopping cart I discovered that I had added one a while back (for the same reason) then forgot about it. The original one was priced at $67.49 so I decided to delete the new one and purchase at the lower price to see if they would let me. It worked. Evidentally they have raised their sale prices a bit but I got it at the earlier sale price because it was in my shopping cart still.

Now I just have to wait to get it delivered. :icon_roll 

I will be using this on my 29 planted (mostly shrimp) tank but decided to get the XP2 just incase I decide to upgrade to a larger tank later. I also want to use it as a reactor for my Pressurized CO2. This will be my very first canister filter. Anybody have any suggestions as to how to use it for this purpose?

PS just add me to the Filstar pimp list I guess. :tongue:


----------



## Kyle

kimbm04r, I'm using my new xp2 on my 10gal (hah!) with my pressurized co2 rig. I built a co2 reactor and run it inline with my xp2 and it's great! There's a few pics in my photo album thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19905&page=2


----------



## Bert H

Kyle you must have some serious current in that tank! I went back to your thread showing the pics of your setup. That's classic man! roud:


----------



## Kyle

Yeah, even with the relatively crappy flow adjuster all the way on the lowest setting, and the spray bar shooting across the surface of the tank it is a bit strong. The fish seem to like it but it's a bit much 

I'm going to get a ball valve to run inline so I can (hopefully) control it better.

I'm glad you like my setup, I'm proud of my craftsmanship, it took years and years of boy scouts to develop the skills I needed to succeed


----------



## Wookiellmonster

OK so i bought my filstar xp2 got it connected and it works good i like it alot. =) This is gonna be for my planted tank so how would i go about adding diy CO2 to the filter?


----------



## stcyrwm

How do these filters compare to the Marineland Magnum filters. I have 2 Eheims I'm not thrilled with. I got a HOT Magnum to use as a diatom filter and fell in love with it. It's so much better than the Eheims that I assumed it'd be my next filter. But I have no experience with the Filstar. Any of you compared the Filstar to the Magnum??????????


----------



## Buck

kimbm04r *#33* roud: 

The Magnum I used to run was an old version so I cant really compare them , I hated it but thats only because I am spoiled now by the newer , easier versions of ANY filters these days...LOL

I just the think the Filstars are one heck of a filter for the dollar. I have been running one of my XP2 filters for close to 4 years and the other about 3 and neither has failed me once or disappointed me. If one did I would buy another in a heartbeat. :wink:


----------



## bigstick120

m.lemay said:


> Drill the holes out a little larger in the spraybar. The noise is most likely coming from the water being squeezed thru the tiny spray bar holes. I drilled out mine to about 3/16" diameter.
> 
> Marcel



Easy fix, drilled the holes out a little and no more humming.


----------



## kimbm04r

Buck said:


> kimbm04r *#33* roud:



Well I got the filter but haven't had time to set it up yet. I think my husband is beginning to think I am nuts. I have the inlet and outlet put together and have them hanging on the outside of the tank trying to decide where I want to put them. I will have to cut the back out of my hood cover and don't want to cut more than needed so I am really taking my time trying to figure it out. Besides that we are in the process of removing the stone pedestal that our wood stove sat on and I may be moving the aquarium after we get the new corn stove installed. That brings to mind another question. Would this (29 g) tank be okay beside a corn stove? The area it will set in is 5 ft. wide and the tank stand is 32 inches wide? I had my roll top desk there before but I think I would like the aquarium there better.

Just call me ....... Filstar Pimp #33. roud:


----------



## m.lemay

> That brings to mind another question. Would this (29 g) tank be okay beside a corn stove?


 I'd be worried about the tank overheating being so close to the corn stove. I'd venture a gues and say that 5 ft away would be the minimum distance from the stove.

Marcel


----------



## Matak

I would also shield the stove side of the tank with aluminium foil whilst using the stove, just to be safe. Hang the foil loosely so the heat doesn't conduct through the foil into the tank. Also, monitor temps while the stove is on just to guage what effect it has.


----------



## cich

Matak said:


> I would also shield the stove side of the tank with aluminium foil whilst using the stove, just to be safe. Hang the foil loosely so the heat doesn't conduct through the foil into the tank. Also, monitor temps while the stove is on just to guage what effect it has.


Shiny side towards the stove for better heat blocking.


----------



## Fred

I am trying to decide between the XP2 and the XP3. I currently have a 30g with a HOB and want to upgrade to a Filstar. If I knew that I was planning on keeping the 30g, I would probably get the XP2, however I am considering getting a bigger tank (probably 75g) sometime in the future (not right away), and would like to use this filter if I do. So I am thinking about buying the XP3. I don't have a problem spending the extra $25, but I don't want to have a filter that is too overpowered for my 30g that I am not happy with. My question is.......how easy is it to adjust the flow down and am I crazy for wanting to use a XP3 on a 30g? Some posts have indicated putting a ball valve in series to reduce the flow, but I wonder if this is hard on the filter? Has anyone had any experience with this? Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Matak

I am making a 190G and currently have a 30G. I bought the XP3 for the 190G and set it up in the 30G to get the filter media 'acclimatized'. When I first turned it on, it really was overpowered but no problem, I just dialed down the flow valve that is on the outlet pipe and viola! Perfect flow form my tank. If you are cheap like me, fill the empty media trays with about $3 worth of nylon scubby pads you get at the dollar store. I have read that they have a very large surface area in amongst the pores and cells. Be very sure that they contain no soaps or additives though.


----------



## kimbm04r

We finally have the stone pedestal removed (thanks Dad) that the old stove sat on. We bought the slate to put down and after I layed it out for a dry set to see what it looks like we decided that it would be better to put the stove in the corner of the room. This means we will have to close up a secondary door (never use it, bed sets against it) that goes into our bedroom, remove the remaining stone still on the wall (from the pedestal area), repair the drywall and paint the walls. This also means we will have to put down new carpet (to cover the hole from the stone pedestal) but that is a good thing to since the carpet is in really bad shape anyway (don't think it has ever been changed since the house was first built by the previous owner). This also means we will be able to move the aquarium to the other wall (across from the stove), move the TV to the center of the wall and open up the living room more. This will put the aquarium far enough from the stove that we won't have to worry about the heat.

Yippyyyyyyy, I am getting a new corn stove and carpet at the same time. Do you suppose I could work a new 52 gallon flat back hex tank into the equation at the same time without hubby noticing? :fish:


----------



## edschmidt

*All of the anti-Eheim stuff is funny*

I have used the Eheims for years. I normally buy them used for a cheap price. All of the other canister filters will work just fine. The big thing with the Eheim is that they will run for 20 years very easily. The real test of a canister filter is how it deals with being plugged up with waste. I can only talk about the penn plax, Magnum, Fluvals, and Eheims as I have only used these filters. The Eheim will keep flowing water when all of the other filters have quit pumping due to not having a strong enough pump. 

Having said all of this, I have been enjoying reading this post. I have been curious about some of the other canister filters and due to price, I may purchase something other than an Eheim. I am very opposed to paying the 'new price' for an Eheim, even though I love them.


----------



## Raul-7

To put it simply-
Eheims are the Mercedes-Benz of the filter world, while FilStars are the GM of the filter world. One is perfectly designed and manufactured, while the other simply does the job. roud:


----------



## Marc

*Using the Venturi air inlet for co2*

I've done a couple searches and found very few to none, people using the venturi as a way to diffuse co2. Tonight I decided to give it a try- to my surprise it worked pretty well. All I did was hook the co2 hose up to the venturi nibble. co2 bubbles were very small and they floated around everywhere in the tank. The only think that would make this idea work better is if the venturi part of the nozzle was deeper in the tank, so to maximize co2 diffusion. I think this is a great alternative to diffusing co2.


----------



## Matak

Marc said:


> I've done a couple searches and found very few to none, people using the venturi as a way to diffuse co2. Tonight I decided to give it a try- to my surprise it worked pretty well. All I did was hook the co2 hose up to the venturi nibble. co2 bubbles were very small and they floated around everywhere in the tank. The only think that would make this idea work better is if the venturi part of the nozzle was deeper in the tank, so to maximize co2 diffusion. I think this is a great alternative to diffusing co2.


So this venturi is on the XP? Where is it found?


----------



## cbennett

okay, i think you guys have convinced me to go over to the dark side of canister filtration. Christine... come to the dark side... lol. I guess I always figured canister filtration was too expensive for such a small tank but ~$60 bucks doesn't sound bad (nearly had a heart attack when I saw the price of Eheims! Shudder to think what the LFS price is! :eek5: ). Plus my 25 gal Long already is plumbed in the bottom back with a green (Eheim?) hose and I think a ball-valve cutoff just hanging there. Seems a waste to not have it hooked up to anything. So got a coupla questions: 

1. How quiet/not quiet are the XP1's really? This filter will go under my tank in my smallish apartment livingroom and the stand is one of those evil completely open ones. Quieter than my current Penguin 125? (Yes I know, it sucks.)

2. Will I need adaptors for the tubing that is connected to my tank already to go into the XP1?

3. Supposedly these things are easy to restart with 'self-priming action.' How is it really, would a mechanically-disinclined fish chick be able to do it without causing water spills or needing to start a massive muscle-building regimen?

4. What do y'all Filstar Pimps use as mechanical and biological media?

5. Really dumb question: So the back of my tank has a big hole drilled into it and an Eheim hose connected with a cut-off - if I connect this to the XP1, do I need to worry about my small fish going in there/getting sucked in? All my fish are really small and pretty curious. Is there a screen or something I should install? Sounds dumb I guess but it would suck if they got sucked in.

Thanks in advance, hopefully "Santa" will bring me one. :wink: 
Christine


----------



## dissident

Might as well chime in, I had my XP3 for over a year, love it. It is quiet, easy to maintain, and flow rate has not suffered in the least. I have various other canister filters Jebo828, ViaAqua650, and have built my own. 2xJebo828=1xp3, the viaAqua has good flow but does not have near the same water contact with the media that the XP3 has. 

roud: to Rena for a well built filter that does a great job!


----------



## Marc

Matak said:


> So this venturi is on the XP? Where is it found?


well my xp2 came with a jet head type thing. You can use it to increase or decrease water flow. There is a little nipple which you can stick your co2 line into. I dont have a picture but maybe someone else does.


----------



## Matak

*Marc*, thanks. I currently have the spray bar attached, but I'll look at the jet (still in the box). I wonder if there is a way to attach the spray bar to the end of the jet?

*Christine, *1. My XP3 is _very_ quiet. I have to open my cabinet door, stick my head in the opening, press my ear close and listen to the quiet whirrr my filter makes. Not dead quiet like the Eheims, but very quiet. That's an XP3. Your'e getting an XP1 (always assume the sale roud: ), it can only be quieter.

2. If the adaptors are the same ID size as the XP's, then yes. But I'll let someone with knowldedge on this chime in.

3. They supply you with a funnel to prime and priming is really a no-brainer and mess free. Not only that, but I only had to prime the very first time I set up. When I restart my filter during water changes, I have only to plug it in. It re-primes itself. I may have to re-prime during my first filter cleaning, I don't know.

4. I went to the dollar store and got $2 worth of nylon scrubby pads. (make absolutely certain that they contain no soap or cheap dye). They provide as much surface area for bio filtration as practically any other media and are easy to clean and easy to fit. Add them after the sponges that Rena provides.

5. The strainer on the inlet cover on my XP3 is more than tight enough to preven my little neons and amano shrimp from getting sucked in.


----------



## cbennett

Matak, thanks for the good feedback. 

Ahhh... scrubbies! Of course! I used to use them back in the day when I had homemade pond filters. Good for biofiltration too as long as there's something fine in between the two layers. 

So can I take the inlet screen and wedge it into the hole in my tank wall? That's where I want to prevent the fish and shrimp from getting in.

Sounds quieter than my HOB Penguin, always helps to keep the anti-fish spouse happy. :wink: 

I'll have to take some measurements of the current outlet hose, luckily my LFS are really a good bunch that are very helpful.


----------



## otter

*OK Pimps... here's a few questions*

I just bought a Filstar XP1 for my 44g puffer tank... wow what an excellent filter, incredibly quiet and easy to use! I immediately ordered another one for my 46g planted tank. Currently I'm running my Co2 into the intake tube of my Magnum HOT in place of a reactor/diffuser. When I replace this HOT with an XP1, will I still be able to do this? Is there anyone out there that has/is doing this? Will it cause any problems with the XP1? Assuming that it's ok to do this, is there a better way to get the Co2 into the canister? What media should I be using in the XP1 for my planted tank? Thanks


----------



## Matak

Dan Otterdahl said:


> Assuming that it's ok to do this, is there a better way to get the Co2 into the canister? What media should I be using in the XP1 for my planted tank? Thanks


About the media, see answer #4 on post 158 above. About the injected CO2 and the XP, see Marcs answer (post 157) above regarding this.

*Christine* Sure, the inlet screen should work fine. Just to clarify, were talking about the screen that attaches to the intake tube for you filter, yeah?

PS: if you like my reply, you can recomend me by clicking on the little white scales at the bottom left below my sig line.


----------



## otter

Figures... I read the first 5 or so pages, then I got lazy, skipped to the end and asked my question right after it had already been answered... doh!


----------



## Matak

Dan Otterdahl said:


> Figures... I read the first 5 or so pages, then I got lazy, skipped to the end and asked my question right after it had already been answered... doh!


Isn't it always the way? How many time have I done that too.


----------



## cbennett

matak said:


> Sure, the inlet screen should work fine. Just to clarify, were talking about the screen that attaches to the intake tube for you filter, yeah?


umm... well, there's not going to be an intake tube, there's a hole cut in the back (towards the bottom) of the tank with a hose attached where the previous owner had an Eheim filter plumbed in. However, there's no screen or anything over this hole (I have an old Hagen ladder covering it now) and the I.D. of the hole is 5/8" I think. Hence, the fear that my fry and little teensy tetras will get sucked up.


----------



## handsomeboy

what filstar pimp# am i?
30?


----------



## Fosty

> umm... well, there's not going to be an intake tube, there's a hole cut in the back (towards the bottom) of the tank with a hose attached where the previous owner had an Eheim filter plumbed in. However, there's no screen or anything over this hole (I have an old Hagen ladder covering it now) and the I.D. of the hole is 5/8" I think. Hence, the fear that my fry and little teensy tetras will get sucked up.


If you could post a picture I think it might help a bit.


----------



## Matak

cbennett said:


> umm... well, there's not going to be an intake tube, there's a hole cut in the back (towards the bottom) of the tank with a hose attached where the previous owner had an Eheim filter plumbed in. However, there's no screen or anything over this hole (I have an old Hagen ladder covering it now) and the I.D. of the hole is 5/8" I think. Hence, the fear that my fry and little teensy tetras will get sucked up.


I think I see. I think that an intake tube screen could be forced into that hose. Is there an LFS nearby that might sell a cheap intake tube thingy? Just measure the outside diameter of the tube tobe sure it fits.


----------



## Matak

handsomeboy said:


> what filstar pimp# am i?
> 30?


Well handsomelad, just a couple of hoops to jump through, then you will be a ceritified Filstar club member. roud: 

Now all you have to do is provide proof of purchase to one of the mods here, then send a blank check to me. PM me and I will give you all the details. I also have some prime real estate in Fla if you are interested. :wink:


----------



## m.lemay

handsomeboy said:


> what filstar pimp# am i?
> 30?


It looks like your filstar pimp # 34......Congratulations!


----------



## Betowess

Dan Otterdahl said:


> I just bought a Filstar XP1 for my 44g puffer tank... wow what an excellent filter, incredibly quiet and easy to use! I immediately ordered another one for my 46g planted tank. Currently I'm running my Co2 into the intake tube of my Magnum HOT in place of a reactor/diffuser. When I replace this HOT with an XP1, will I still be able to do this? Is there anyone out there that has/is doing this? Will it cause any problems with the XP1? Assuming that it's ok to do this, is there a better way to get the Co2 into the canister? What media should I be using in the XP1 for my planted tank? Thanks


Dan, I would consider making an external reactor. You can get a nice DIY plan off of Rex Grigg's website... Cost of around $10 to $20 dollars each. I've made two and they are quite easy to make -caveat- with a little research...

You want to take the XP2's outflow and plumb it through to the top of the reactor down and out - and back through the Spraybar or such. You can maintain nice high CO2s very efficiently this way without jamming the "can's" impeller with corrosive CO2. This is assuming you are using a pressurized CO2 tank/valve/regulator etc. For media I just use the foam plus ceramic rings and also oyster shells for my calcium addition to keep up the KH. roud: bob


----------



## trckrunrmike

is it safe to cut the spray bar to a shorter length? And is the rubber thing at the end detachable?


----------



## andrewwl

Ok, can I be #35? Just got an xp1 a couple weeks ago, first cannister filter. Only complaint is that it's definately audible, but I don't know how bad other filters are.


----------



## m.lemay

trckrunrmike said:


> is it safe to cut the spray bar to a shorter length? And is the rubber thing at the end detachable?


You could cut the spray bar shorter but then you might want to drill out the holes a little to get more flow. The rubber stop is glued on, you can try cutting the rubber off witha knife or just cut the end of the spray bbar off.


----------



## m.lemay

andrewwl said:


> Ok, can I be #35? Just got an xp1 a couple weeks ago, first cannister filter. Only complaint is that it's definately audible, but I don't know how bad other filters are.


You're #35


----------



## Accident

I have a filstar xp3 also. It's a real workhorse. It's not as silent as I would like and am contemplating a Eheim 2028 for my office 125. I'm having a bit of a time trying to justify spending $250 or better on one. I'm not sure if it comes with everything I need to get it running either. My filstar is gurgly, and I absolutely cant get all the air outta it. It does work really well. and there isnt any priming to it from my experience. The shut off valves keep water in the hoses in mine. I quieted it down w/some accoustic foam like musicians use I just place them around it in the cabinet and it really eats the noise. Also, I AM very sensitive to noises and expect ZERO decibals on machines for my peaceful aquariums. No matter how unrealistic that is!! haha. For the money I really like the filstar. I may just make a silent box to hold it if I get one for my 125. 
Also, customer service replaced my outta-whack impeller very quickly last year, no questions asked.
Accident


----------



## fluff34567

TeeItUp said:


> I know lots of satisfied people driving Yugo’s too. Glad you are happy.



thats one of the funniest things i have read on here!


----------



## DarkCobra

Yugos are great! If you ever have difficultly getting in/out of a difficult parking spot, you and 2-3 friends can pick them up and move them.

Of course, you still have to worry about getting stuck on wayward pieces of chewing gum on the road...

(Hey, when is Aquaclear going to get a pimp club? I wanna be a pimp too!)


----------



## JED

Ok guys, thanks to all of you I believe I'm on the right track for my new 70 gal planted tank. I have the XP3, Rex Reactor, Hydor in-line, PC lighting from AH Supply, and my Azoo regulator and PMDD supplies from Greg Watson are on the way. I've been reading here for weeks now and learned a ton. I appreciate the wealth of info. and everyone's willingness to helpout a fellow hobbiest. Happy Holidays to all!  

By the way, I believe this makes me Filstar Pimp #36?

Best regards,

JED


----------



## mrbelvedere

Personally I never went the canister filter route. Just Marineland Penguin power filters. Hasn't give me any problems so far, and allowed me more money to spend on lights.


----------



## putty

can i be 37?


----------



## Buck

Sorry for the delay Filstar fans... Marcel got a couple of you and here is the rest up to date. 

*handsomeboy #34
andrewwl #35
JED #36
putty #37*

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Matak

Unca Buck, what are the chances of TPT members getting a special in-house price break from AP/Rena on the XP filters? Could TPT become a distributor? What an incentive that would make for membership: Donate $25 and get a $30 price break on an XP3!


----------



## Buck

Ya know something Steve, for the amount of filters that have been bought from Rena *AND* Eheim because of this forum , we should get some form of incentives I agree !! 
And the saying goes... 'Tis the season that's better to give rather than recieve...maybe we will have to send them a Christmas Card and tell them we are thinking of them :icon_mrgr


----------



## cbennett

Yippeeeee! Santa hubby got me a xp1 for Christmas!! I hooked it up last night and so far so good. It was soooooooooooooooooooooo easy to prime, it startled me because I wasn't expecting it. You just unscrew a cap, pour about 2 cups of water in, then push down on the lever. The media area is GINORMOUS compared to my HOB filter before, and I can't believe how much more circulation there is! It's cool to see my crypts gently waving in the current. The filter does have an audible hum to it but then again, my stand is completely open and between the couch and the TV. If the stand was enclosed, I wouldn't be able to hear it. My refrigerator is louder than the XP1 and my hubby has already said he's glad there's no more "paddle-wheel splashing" - so I guess it got the spouse-seal-of-approval.  Another cool thing is the amount of CO2 loss, I turned down my CO2 a bit knowing that I'd lose less CO2. Still, my pH went from 6.7 to 6.3 overnight!  I turned it down a lot more, I guess my HOB wasted a LOT of CO2! Also awesome were all the doodads that came with the tank and the fact that the inlet and outlet (and all the pieces for each) were color coded. I do want to change my spray bar though to something shorter. That way I can put it on the side and let it spray down the length of my tank. 

Good deal for $55! XP1 rates a :thumbsup: 

Sign me up for Filstar Pimp #38!


----------



## Buck

*cbennett* !

*You are #38*

Welcome to the world of *"Filtration for the Sane"* :biggrin:


----------



## Bert H

> "Filtration for the Sane"


I like that Buck. Maybe you could offer that to Rena as their slogan.


----------



## DavidC

*XP3 Love*

I've had an XP3 running for about 3 weeks now and it's great! I disconnected it once to add the carbon pack (ok really just so I could see how easy it was to do) and it was even easier than the HOT filters I've used in the past. My input line is actually tapped into the bottom of the tank, so I don't even have to prime it, gravity does it for me.

I also have a 300w in-line heater on the outflow line, that thing is really sweet too! I have almost NO equipment in the tank: only the spray bar and an air bubbler.

-David


----------



## banderbe

I bought an XP2 and hooked it up to my 29 Gal. this weekend.

Holy ***! The difference is astonishing. The water is now crystal clear!

And noise? None whatsoever.

I'm sold.

Give me my #!!


----------



## Ðank

Just hooked up my XP3. That makes me *40*?


----------



## m.lemay

banderbe said:


> I bought an XP2 and hooked it up to my 29 Gal. this weekend.
> 
> Holy ***! The difference is astonishing. The water is now crystal clear!
> 
> And noise? None whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sold.
> 
> Give me my #!!


Banderbe, I'm pretty sure you're #39. 
And Dank is #40.
DavidC is #41

Marcel


----------



## zelmo

This is a veview I found http://www.aquahobby.com/products/e_filstar_4.php:

"I've been reading so many Rena canister filter reviews. I was so confused about the noise of this filter, some people said it's silent, some said it's noisy. Finally I decided to get one (an XP2). I installed it, but mine is noisy. I have a friend who also has an XP2, his is so silent. I thought: what's going on here? So I did some experiments. I compared mine with his, and found out that his impeller shaft has two removable black rubber shaft bearings (one at each end), but mine has only one. The impeller shaft itself is the same. The impeller covers are also different, his impeller cover is designed to fit with that extra rubber shaft bearing. Everything else is the same. I borrow one of his rubber shaft bearings, put it on the other end of my impeller shaft, and use his impeller cover. Suddenly the noise disappeared. I guess this may help resolve the mystery of Rena canister filter noise. Basically there are two different designs of impeller cover. I think anyone who wants to get rid of the noise will have to order a black rubber shaft bearing, and a new impeller cover."

Does the XP2 have the same impeller as the XP3?


----------



## Vafik

I just hooked up my new XP2 on my 36 gallon bow front. Man I've never had a filter that was so silent. You cant even tell that it is on.


----------



## cbennett

huh. I just cleaned (for the first time) my new XP1 and while I was at it, I threw away the resin-whatever bag that came with it and put in a bunch of ceramic thingies for the biofiltration. After I was done, the filter was MUCH quieter! It wasn't loud before, just a humming that was quieter than my refrigerator and my stand is completely open so no big deal. After I turned it on this time, I had to stick my head over the filter to hear the noise. Kewl!

Anybody ever had this experience?


----------



## aquamoon

so is the #42 spot open........if so i would be proud to have this #......
just got a XP2....... ive been talked out of my hob filters ( ive been using hobs so long i have a stock pile )...........
so...um....#42


----------



## Buck

aquamoon you are *#42* :thumbsup:


----------



## Keck

Guess I am 43.

Bought an X2 for my 29. I havent found the plumbing to make my CO2 reactor yet, so I cut off an extra piece of tubing, drilled a hole in it, secured some sillicon tubing in the hole just to the tip and then installed the finished piece just above the intake.

I can't hear it, but it is in my office and I have 4 computers running.

The only other choice I had localy was Ehiem. I have never owned one of their canister filters, but I have owned two of their pumps that gave out on me. The first was used in a water cooling system for one of my computers, so I shrug it off because I knew that wasn't what Ehiem built it for. However, when the other in my reef sump went out 2 months later, I swore off Ehiem forever.


----------



## aquamoon

so 3 days .......hahahhah:bounce: :bounce: 
clearer water(it no longer has a yellow tint)...... plants started
pearing..............and my hair algae is just about gone......
this tank is a 55 gal.. w/ my new xp2........hobs are out the door
(well, as soon as i can get the money to buy 5 more )
im happy with the xp2......next a xp3:flick: :drool:


----------



## fishwhisperer

*Next #*

Just got home with an XP2 for my 55. Can I be #44? Thanks.


----------



## Buck

Keck ... you are *#43*
fishwhisperer...you are *#44*

:thumbsup:


----------



## fishwhisperer

Just got my XP2 set up. It was very easy to set up and very quiet. I had a Penguin 400 HOB before and it was very loud (surface terbulance) even when filled to almost running over. 

I'm not sure if I did it right, but I filled up the canister with water before the intial start-up. Then I put the top on and filled up the line. Finally I plugged it in and immediatly had flow. The system purged itself of any air within a few seconds.

I used the factory foam (course then fine) on the bottom basket. On the top basket I used the thin white filter pad with a mixture of course and smooth surfaced ceramic rings. Do you guys think that this will be fine.

Finally, the additional water flow was freaking out my fish. I am adding a rex reactor in a couple of days (waiting for it to air out) and probably am going to drill out the spraybar holes. So far this filter rocks. BTW Zelmo I took the impeller cover off and my can has the rubber bushing Thanks for the review. 

__

Filstar Pimp #44


----------



## aquamoon

bump....who is up for #44


----------



## maverick2402

aquamoon said:


> bump....who is up for #44


Hey I have an XP 3 up and running.


----------



## aquamoon

maverick2402 takes the #45spot(please add to your signature)
.....ok who is # 46......

EDIT:fishwhisperer is #44... 
maverick2402 #45(sorry i missed the post:icon_redf )


----------



## fusQer

i am #46, just ordered an xp3 from bigals, along with the ceramic rings. what do i do with my co2 diffusion? i currently use a venturi, should i leave it as is or hook it into the canister or?? also why are you guys drilling the spraybar? i have a 55g tank, where should i place in the in and outs?


----------



## aquamoon

Hey fusQer, welcome to the "Filtration for the Sane" 


fusQer said:


> what do i do with my co2 diffusion? i currently use a venturi, should i leave it as is or hook it into the canister or?? ?


im not sure what you meant by venturi,but a good way is to build a Rex reactor...


fusQer said:


> also why are you guys drilling the spray bar??


to change the flow.....i just pointed mine at the back of the tank


fusQer said:


> i have a 55g tank, where should i place in the in and outs?


imo...on each side of the tank

*#47????*


----------



## TRDMCV20L

I'll take 47. I like that number too. haha. Anyways I have 2 XP3's on my 75 Gallon tank.


----------



## aquamoon

aquamoon #42
keck#43
fishwhisperer #44... 
maverick2402 #45
fusQer #46
TRDMCV20L #47
*#48????*


TRDMCV20L what does your name mean??


----------



## bigstick120

fusQer said:


> i am #46, just ordered an xp3 from bigals, along with the ceramic rings. what do i do with my co2 diffusion? i currently use a venturi, should i leave it as is or hook it into the canister or?? also why are you guys drilling the spraybar? i have a 55g tank, where should i place in the in and outs?


Making the holes a little bigger seems to get rid of the hum from the spray bar. Worked for me anyway. Just drill the holes slightly larger


----------



## Ðank

You can just use a sharp knife and carefully open the holes. It is faster, easier, more accurate than actually using a drill. 

You may want to make certain holes larger than other to direct flow a little further. You can always make the hole bigger later - don't be a maniac and make them giganic right away or you'll be mad. 

If you just _have_ to use some sort of electric equipment you can drill out holes at different angles from the default row. It can have a dramatic effect on your water circulation.


----------



## fusQer

TRDMCV20L said:


> I'll take 47. I like that number too. haha. Anyways I have 2 XP3's on my 75 Gallon tank.


that is insane filtration, why so much?


----------



## TRDMCV20L

aquamoon said:


> aquamoon #42
> keck#43
> fishwhisperer #44...
> maverick2402 #45
> fusQer #46
> TRDMCV20L #47
> *#48????*
> 
> 
> TRDMCV20L what does your name mean??


TRD stands for Toyota Racing Development and MCV20L is the chassis code for my car. Toyota Solara.


----------



## TRDMCV20L

fusQer said:


> that is insane filtration, why so much?


Well I like to overkill. haha. Plus I wanted enough flow for my reactor. I have two big filters just so I can add extra media. Also I just wanted the tank to look uniform. roud:


----------



## HEINEKEN357

Just picked up a xp3 2 weeks ago doing great in my 55gal tank, petsmart xp3 cost $65 with tax and everthing  great deal i got haha can i be #50


----------



## aquamoon

HEINEKEN>> How about #48? still need a few more people before we hit # 50.


----------



## HEINEKEN357

okies 48


----------



## Cal

I just bought a XP3 today. I'll join if I can be # 50,,,,please.:icon_lol:


----------



## jmelnek

Amazing how popular we are.... Filstars are the new "IN".


----------



## ercnan

2 XP2's , 4 AC70's, and a partridge...... I mean a 125G.
Makes me # ? 51? :icon_eek: 
I'm not quite that old, but "that'll do donkey, that'll do"  
E.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert

So a man walks in to a auto parts store and asks if he can get a gas cap for a 1989 yugo 
clerk says that sound like a fair trade.

xp2 and xp3 sign me a # over here


----------



## aquamoon

ercnan # 49
Cal #50 (see what a simple please will get out of some people)
BUCKEYEMOLDED #51


----------



## Anthony

I have an xp2, and it is great. Kudos to da Filstar!


----------



## dogdoc

I love my XP3. It needs some Rena friends soon.

Am I #52, or #53?


----------



## aquamoon

dogdoc.......Im not sure if Anthony was after a Pimp #, but the* #52* is yours.
Who is up for that open #53 spot?


----------



## ercnan

Do those of us that have more than one Filstar qualify for more than one pimp # ? :hihi:


----------



## beviking

Hate to jump in so late. I only have 3 XP3's.

Hey, did you see the new Eheim Pro III? ~$400 and you still need to purchase media! Could get 4 XP3's and still have some change  

-be


----------



## joustin

can i be 54 I guess? I got my xp2 Last week


----------



## Anthony

Hey where's my pimp number?


----------



## aquamoon

Anthony.. sorry...how about #53



beviking#*54*
joustin#*55*


----------



## fresh_lynny

well since I just ordered a Filstar XP3 I am declared....Flistar HO #1


----------



## stretch

*Filstar pimp wanna be*

Hey, I just bought a filstar xp3 and I want to join your club. I looked at the eheims and it was very tempting but bought the filstar instead. I am very happy with it so far. It is very quiet and I love the quick disconnect feature. It makes cleaning or changing your filter media a snap. Plus one has all the options to use the filter media he or she chooses for their particular situation. I had two hob whisper 30-60 filters and as soon as I put my canister in and took the whispers out there is absolutely no noise to hear this filter you litterly have to open the door on the stand and stick your head in the cabinet to hear it. Not kidding. A great piece of equipment. I paid a little to much for mine. I went to PetSmart and they charged me 179.99 for my xp3. Well when I got home (I bought it about 50 miles north of me) I got to thinking that I paid to much. So I went on the net to Drs. Foster and Smith and they had the same unit for 99.99. Was I hot. So I decided to go on the PetSmart website and theirs were 104.99. I immediately called PetSmart in Traverse City where I purchased it and they told me that everything on the net is cheaper. I informed him that I understand that but come on 75-80 dollars cheaper? This is on your companies website. He told me to print the page it was on and they would refund my money. So I will get it for 104.99 plus tax. I don't understand how they can charge you so much more in store than on the net. Can anyone answer that one for me? Anyway I got mine at a reasonable price and when I go back to get my 75.00 refund I can buy some different types of media. So far I am sold on the filstar so please let me join the club. Thanks, Jim


----------



## aquamoon

fresh_newby#*56*
stretch#*57*


Thank you and please pull around to the first window.


----------



## fresh_lynny

Oh Aquamoon, I forgot to make my order a BIGGIE size...
lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*Dunno if I am worthy*

I got an Eheim 2028, a Rena XP3, and last week, a Fluval 204. So I got one of each!  If I get two more tanks, maybe I can have a Cascade and a Hydor also? :angel:


----------



## aquamoon

*2wheelsx2* Would you trade the Eheim for a Filstar? If so, or at least think about it, the #57 spot is your.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

aquamoon said:


> *2wheelsx2* Would you trade the Eheim for a Filstar? If so, or at least think about it, the #57 spot is your.


I think "Stretch" has already got #57. 

Hmmm....I am not sure I would trade any of my canisters for another. I like the XP3 because of it's flow rate and ease of use, but I hate the flimsy intake and outlet. I like the Fluval because it has the most capacity for different types of filtration and bio media. I like the Eheim because of its solid build and absolute silence (Yes, I have compared all 3 head to head, and the 2028 is much quieter than the much smaller Fluval even). However, the priming feature is not as good as Fluvals. The XP3 does not have a pump type prime feature, but had the optional fill from the top intake. My Eheim has the prime to pump feature and the fill from the top on the intake AND the spray bar (only one with that - but that kit was optional which came with the set I bought on special).

Overall, I would say, if I had to do again, for a planted tank, I would go Eheim for absolute silence and zero bypass. For a large fish (my cichlids) tank, I would go with either Fluval or Filstar. At this point in time, because the x05 series of Fluvals are out, the x04 series are all on sale, so it's the best bang for buck. If I don't already have 2 canisters on my 125, I'd get a Fluval 404 for sure to compliment the XP3. But at the time that I bought the XP3, it was the best deal of the 3.

How's that for a wishy washy answer?


----------



## Betowess

Twowheelsx2,

Being a member of the Ehiem Pimps is auto banishment from the much more fun and cheap Rena club, BTW. Bylaw code #1. So you gotta pick your team. GO RENA FILSTARS...lol
BTW, Sistah, yo either a pimp or a madame. Which are ya? hihehoho...

Badbob


----------



## fresh_lynny

Betowess said:


> Twowheelsx2,
> 
> Being a member of the Ehiem Pimps is auto banishment from the much more fun and cheap Rena club, BTW. Bylaw code #1. So you gotta pick your team. GO RENA FILSTARS...lol
> BTW, Sistah, yo either a pimp or a madame. Which are ya? hihehoho...
> 
> Badbob


well BADBOB lol'
Since I was doled out a pimp number from the drive through, I didn't want to seem ungrateful, but truth be told, I beez the Filstar HO #1 baby!
You can send the HO to he convent, but ya can't take the ho outta the ho! lol
WORD


----------



## aquamoon

doled out a pimp number from the drive through,:icon_redf 

ill keep doling out the pimp #s intil i get fired,by the looks of things that will be soon,or someone takes over:flick: 
sorry about your order... so that was a FS #1 and not a #56.........you will not have this problem with us again:smile: 



2wheelsx2.......I can't count:icon_eek: :redface:


----------



## Betowess

I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this...:icon_redf


----------



## aquamoon

Bob, why are you getting a bad feeling ????? 
Was my post uncool? Not as funny as i though it was?


----------



## Betowess

Not at all Kevin. It was very funny and I'm still chuckling... and wondering when the cops, er, mods are going to show up? The truth be told, I was laughing so hard I forgot I was filling my 50g change water tank and flooded out my fish room a little. LOL.:biggrin:


----------



## nellis

i just hooked up an xp1 on my 15 gall... what number does that make me


----------



## aquamoon

*nellis* the #58 spot is all yours .....how is the XP1 working out on the 15gal? Are you getting good flow? Any 'dead spots?
I am thinking of hooking one up on a 20.


*Bob* I've had that happen before (more times than i can count) *TPT* and a w/c can be bad:icon_roll


----------



## nellis

aquamoon said:


> *nellis* the #58 spot is all yours .....how is the XP1 working out on the 15gal?are you getting good flow? Any 'dead spots?
> I am thinking of hooking one up on a 20.
> 
> 
> *Bob* I've had that happen before (more time than i can count) *TPT* and w/c can be bad:icon_roll


so far so good... medium current for the tetras and white clouds, but the plants break it up and offer some peaceful spots for the less active fish. the first night i installed it all my l. aromatica came uprooted but they had pretty weak roots and had just been replanted. the best part is its extremely silent so far. my _old_ biowheel is slippin and grindin...


----------



## Titania

Well, I've joined the Filstar club, as well. 

On Saturday morning, I woke up to find that the filter in my discus tank had stopped running...my barely over one month old Eheim Pro II. After spending 3 hours trying to get it re-primed and snapping the frigging ceramic (why???) impeller shaft, I gave up. Since I was going to be away for the rest of the weekend, I put on a couple of HOB filters to keep the fish alive. I picked up a Filstar XP3 filter at the NEAC meeting. I hooked it up last night. Easiest canister I've ever set up...and mine is absolutely silent. I've never seen a canister filter prime so easily. 

My first canister filter was (and is) an Eheim. It's 10 years old, now and I've never had an issue with it. I've had 3 Fluvals...pieces of crap. I've never had one last more than 2 years. I will never buy another one again. My last Fluval death cost me 2 discus. 

I've always been a fan of Eheim, but both myself and my mother have had the exact same issues...irreversible air lock...on two new (used less than 2 months) Eheim Pro II units. I've still got to get my issues with my new Eheim sorted out, but I'm very happy with my Filstar so far.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Titania said:


> My first canister filter was (and is) an Eheim. It's 10 years old, now and I've never had an issue with it. I've had 3 Fluvals...pieces of crap. I've never had one last more than 2 years. I will never buy another one again. My last Fluval death cost me 2 discus.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Eheim, but both myself and my mother have had the exact same issues...irreversible air lock...on two new (used less than 2 months) Eheim Pro II units. I've still got to get my issues with my new Eheim sorted out, but I'm very happy with my Filstar so far.


I know it's probably sacrilege to put this in a Filstar "pimp" thread, but I have a 2028, and I once had an airlock problem. My problem is that my tubing in the back is too long, causing a small loop which could not be extracted. I fixed it by having my wife manually manipulate the loop while I primed it to get the air out. The permanent fix, of course, is to shorten the hose. I'll do it the next time I do maintenance. Maybe that's your problem?


----------



## Titania

2wheelsx2 said:


> I know it's probably sacrilege to put this in a Filstar "pimp" thread, but I have a 2028, and I once had an airlock problem. My problem is that my tubing in the back is too long, causing a small loop which could not be extracted. I fixed it by having my wife manually manipulate the loop while I primed it to get the air out. The permanent fix, of course, is to shorten the hose. I'll do it the next time I do maintenance. Maybe that's your problem?


Hi 2wheelsx2,

I thought of that, so I ripped out the whole setup, pulled off all of the extensions (u-piece intake, spray bar, etc) and just put the hoses (which are only about 2 1/2 ft long) into a bucket situated about 5" above the top of the filter. The hoses were completely primed, as I could watch for any air in the system with everything out of the tank. Filter wouldn't do a thing. It makes a lot of noise but nothing happens. It had been running for a little over a month with no problems, then it just stopped. :icon_frow


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Titania said:


> Hi 2wheelsx2,
> 
> I thought of that, so I ripped out the whole setup, pulled off all of the extensions (u-piece intake, spray bar, etc) and just put the hoses (which are only about 2 1/2 ft long) into a bucket situated about 5" above the top of the filter. The hoses were completely primed, as I could watch for any air in the system with everything out of the tank. Filter wouldn't do a thing. It makes a lot of noise but nothing happens. It had been running for a little over a month with no problems, then it just stopped. :icon_frow


Man, sorry to hear that. I've not had any problems with mine. I love everything about it exept the price. I hope I don't run into that problem. That's the first time I've ever heard of it. Maybe you want to post that problem outside of this Filstar thread and see if others have experience with this, as there seem to be lots of Eheim users here and at APC.


----------



## Betowess

2wheelsx2 said:


> I know it's probably sacrilege to put this in a Filstar "pimp" thread, but I have a 2028, and I once had an airlock problem.
> 
> Sorry for the troubles Titanias. Hope you get your Ehiem problems worked out. I think you will like the XP3. I just ordered my third one.
> 
> BTW 2wheelsx2, its "OK" to talk about problem Ehiems in this thread.(Code #2) We just don't wanna hear how great, er expensive, they are...:icon_roll And did Kevin ever get you a number. Maybe Fresh Newbie will let you borrow hers? LOL


----------



## Titania

2wheelsx2 said:


> Man, sorry to hear that. I've not had any problems with mine. I love everything about it exept the price. I hope I don't run into that problem. That's the first time I've ever heard of it. Maybe you want to post that problem outside of this Filstar thread and see if others have experience with this, as there seem to be lots of Eheim users here and at APC.


My old Eheim classic has been great. It's a bit of a pain to prime, but it's 10 years old now, and I've never had any real problems. I'm going to take the Eheim back to the store and see what they can do.


----------



## Titania

Betowess said:


> [Sorry for the troubles Titanias. Hope you get your Ehiem problems worked out. I think you will like the XP3. I just ordered my third one.


Like I said before, it was the easiest canister I've ever set up. I am suitably impressed.  Now, time will tell how well it holds up. Even if it lasts only half as long as my Eheim, I'll still end up better off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Betowess said:


> And did Kevin ever get you a number. Maybe Fresh Newbie will let you borrow hers? LOL


I thought I broke one of the rules by being on the fence between Eheim and Filstar?  So, no, I didn't get a number.


----------



## Betowess

Naw, we're an inclusive bunch. Just don't broadcast too loudly that you you own a Mercedes! LOL . I'm sure Kevin or one of the mods can look away just this one time. Back to work I go...:help:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Betowess said:


> Naw, we're an inclusive bunch. Just don't broadcast too loudly that you you own a Mercedes! LOL . I'm sure Kevin or one of the mods can look away just this one time. Back to work I go...:help:


Well, in that case, can I get my number please? When my Fluval breaks (according some members, they only last 2 years) I will get an XP1 for the 20 gallon, which will have my Filstars outnumber my Eheims 2:1.


----------



## NorCal Filters

A little Pimp help please. XP3 or XP2 for a planted 55?
Many thanks.
Frank


----------



## aquamoon

2wheelsx2 how do you like the number 59.........its all yours for the taking
glad to have you in the club:icon_smil 


Titania please add # 60 to your Signature


----------



## aquamoon

NorCal Filters said:


> A little Pimp help please. XP3 or XP2 for a planted 55?
> Many thanks.
> Frank



I have a xp2 on my 55g ........you will be happy with it but, i would go with the xp3.....it will give you a better flow.
go out and pick one up, fall in love with it ,and then pull around to the first window and we will have a pimp # for you:flick:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I like #59 just fine, as you can see in my sig. 



> i would go with the xp3.....it will give you a better flow.


That's what I was going to suggest also. Even if you have delicate fish you can point the spray down and towards the glass so that the curretn is minimized, but the water movement is still good.


----------



## Betowess

Ahh, before ya know it we'll have the Ehiem's rounding up their wagons.


----------



## bastalker

Betowess said:


> Ahh, before ya know it we'll have the Ehiem's rounding up their wagons.


I dunno Bob... We are almost 4-1 underdogs ya know! I think we need to be roundin our wagons up!!:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## NorCal Filters

My filter's been Pimped! 
Just ordered the xp2 for my 29 tall and xp3 for a 55 from foster & smith. The xp2 is on backorder but will be in anytime. I do believe that makes me Pimp#60 but I'll leave that up to the powers that be.


----------



## Betowess

bastalker said:


> I dunno Bob... We are almost 4-1 underdogs ya know! I think we need to be roundin our wagons up!!:hihi: :hihi:


Yeah, we're just getting warmed up. Used to be what, 10:1. And we're a rough riding gang, Yeehaa. Welcome to the Filstars, Frank! 60's a good number.


----------



## aquamoon

NorCal Filters# 61 (Titania is pimping the # 60)


----------



## Titania

2wheelsx2 said:


> I like #59 just fine, as you can see in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was going to suggest also. Even if you have delicate fish you can point the spray down and towards the glass so that the curretn is minimized, but the water movement is still good.


I decided last night to do that. There was just too much surface water movement for my taste, so I just directed the water flow down the rear glass. Tank looks much nicer now. CO2 system seems to like it better, as well. 

Rocking the Filstar pimp # now.


----------



## NorCal Filters

Glad to be part of the group! I'll report back once I've received and installed them. 
Frank


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

IS everyone here paid to advertise the filstar?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mr.gaboozlebag said:


> IS everyone here paid to advertise the filstar?


No, according to Bob, about 75% are paid to advertise the Eheims. :flick:


----------



## aquamoon

What, we don't get paid to pimp the Filstar? And here i was going to buy a wagon pulled by four green cats.
:flick:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

WOW! I am so done with Fluvals. I just replaced my rattletrap Fluval 403 with a Filstar XP2 and I can't believe I've wasted all these years on those crappy -03 series Fluvals! It is so quiet that we had to put a noisy fan in our bedroom for a few days because the room got so eeriely quiet at night!

Sign me up for the pimp club. I guess I'm #62! 

Not bashing Eheim, or anything, I'm sure they make a top notch product, but I'm too much of an engineer to justify the expense when the Filstar performs so well. What's quieter than inaudible?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> WOW! I am so done with Fluvals. I just replaced my rattletrap Fluval 403 with a Filstar XP2 and I can't believe I've wasted all these years on those crappy -03 series Fluvals! It is so quiet that we had to put a noisy fan in our bedroom for a few days because the room got so eeriely quiet at night!


I have a 204, and I think they are much improved over the 03 series. Mine is pretty quiet....on par with the XP3.



> Not bashing Eheim, or anything, I'm sure they make a top notch product, but I'm too much of an engineer to justify the expense when the Filstar performs so well. What's quieter than inaudible?


Don't want to get into an Eheim discussion here, but if you've had an Eheim, you'll hear the difference. The XP3 is quiet, whereas the Eheim are silent. I am also an engineer by training, and let me tell you that for the price, you are getting a better filter. But 2 or 3X better? Probably not. In the end, buying Eheim/Fluval/Filstar is an individual choice made by weighing cost vs. features vs. usage, etc.

The Filstars are a fantastic value for the $$. Welcome to the club.


----------



## aquamoon

GulfCoastAquarian #62 and a order of chilli fries. Would you like to super size that order for $.58 more?:smile:


----------



## Simply_Nicholas

Just signed up for this board. good stuff! I have a XP2 on my 26gal. and it works great. the flow is a bit heavy so i have the spray-bar pointed to the top to keep the water moving well. these things are a good filter for a great price:thumbsup: happy to own one roud:


----------



## Betowess

Simply_Nicholas said:


> Just signed up for this board. good stuff! I have a XP2 on my 26gal. and it works great. the flow is a bit heavy so i have the spray-bar pointed to the top to keep the water moving well. these things are a good filter for a great price:thumbsup: happy to own one roud:


On my 26bow I have the spraybar pointing to the back and slightly angled upward. Works well for that tank, otherwise the plants blow around too much. Welcome to the board.


----------



## aquamoon

Hi Nicholas, Welcome to the PT. I was pointing my spray bar like Bobs, but have started pointing it down into the gravle to help with the dead spots ( its not the same to use a xp2 on a 55g and a 26 gallon) OK , need more caffine now.

btw if tou would like to pimp your filstar, we would love to give you a #


----------



## Simply_Nicholas

Time to put some chrome spinners on it and "Prime'it like it's hot!" oh yeah! pimptacular Rena Filstar styles!!! time to make a filstar pimp-crown...roud:


----------



## aquamoon

Simply_Nicholas # 63


----------



## jake

I have an eheim and joined the club, but I have an xp2 and an xp3 also. Is there a dual pimpdom allowed, lol?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

2wheelsx2 said:


> Don't want to get into an Eheim discussion here, but if you've had an Eheim, you'll hear the difference. The XP3 is quiet, whereas the Eheim are silent. I am also an engineer by training, and let me tell you that for the price, you are getting a better filter. But 2 or 3X better? Probably not. In the end, buying Eheim/Fluval/Filstar is an individual choice made by weighing cost vs. features vs. usage, etc.
> 
> The Filstars are a fantastic value for the $$. Welcome to the club.


Well, comparing to the -03 series Fluvals (which is all I've had experience with), I'd definitely say this filter is in an entirely different category when it comes to quality.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Well, comparing to the -03 series Fluvals (which is all I've had experience with), I'd definitely say this filter is in an entirely different category when it comes to quality.


That's what I hear. I recently bought a 204 for my 20 gallon because there was a huge clearout sale (because of the -05 series) at LFS's. They seem not bad. I just don't like that fact that it does not come with a spray bar not a proper u tubes for the outlet nor the intake. It just has those corrugated hoses which are wrapped around a plastic sleeve with rubber bands. Looks really cheap. Other than that, I am happy with the performance of the 204, at the sale price. If I had to pay regular price, I would have bought an XP1, I think.


----------



## jstageman

I put an XP3 on my 50 gal a couple weeks ago. Now that the cloudy water has cleared, I need to join. It's my first cannister filter and it is awesome!

Out of curiosity, does anyone mount their spraybar vertically, or am I some kind of weirdo?


----------



## aquamoon

jstageman..#*64
*


----------



## fresh_lynny

TeeItUp said:


> I know lots of satisfied people driving Yugo’s too. Glad you are happy.


I drive a Convertable Merc 500 CLK and a Rangerover Sport Supercharged.....But my filter is a filstar HA! so there :flick:


----------



## Matak

jstageman said:


> ...Out of curiosity, does anyone mount their spraybar vertically, or am I some kind of weirdo?


Do a search on that subject here. You will find that it is the newer, preferable way to go for some folk. Better circulation.


----------



## aquamoon

bump........anyone want that #65 spot.........


----------



## endparenthesis

I love my Filstar, but I haven't been officially pimped. I guess I'll take that 65.


----------



## aquamoon

endparenthesis , welcome to the club......feel free to slap a #65 onto your signature


----------



## Lissette

*XP2 on the way*

Hi,

I just ordered the XP2 for my 29 gallon tank. I should be getting it tomorrow. I went and ordered it after reading this interesting thread. 

I'm looking for circulation and better filtration. If this thing does what you guys say it'll do, then I'll be joining (if I'm not too late that is) your club.

Can't wait till tomorrow.


Lissette


----------



## Betowess

Hi Lissette. You'll love the XP2 on a 29 gallon. On my 26 gallon 2' bowfront, with my XP2 hooked up to it, I pointed the spraybar at the back glass (and barely upward) to soften the flow. Worked perfect that way. Glad you got one. One tip. Heat up the ends of the Rena hoses in a pan of really hot water and they go on the plastic inlet/outlets A LOT EASIER.


----------



## Lissette

Betowess,

Thanks for the advice. I was worried that I would be putting too much current in my tank. I was trying to figure out a way to subdue this when I read your post. Great idea. 

Regarding the hoses, I hope that it'll be enough for what I need.


Lissette


----------



## aquamoon

Lissette,

I saw your thread, and it sounds like your up for a number.:smile: 
So the #66 is all yours.


----------



## Lissette

Man, this is great! I'm an officical XP2 Filstar PIMP!

I will wear (or print) my #66 with pride.

Thanks dude. 


Lissette


----------



## fresh_lynny

Lissette said:


> Man, this is great! I'm an officical XP2 Filstar PIMP!
> 
> I will wear (or print) my #66 with pride.
> 
> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> Lissette


Yo Lisette...welcome to the club! lol
Where in Bklyn?


----------



## Lissette

Thanks fresh_newby.

I live in the Bushwick section of Brooklyn.

Lissette:wink:


----------



## fresh_lynny

Lissette said:


> Thanks fresh_newby.
> 
> I live in the Bushwick section of Brooklyn.
> 
> Lissette:wink:


cool...I am in lower Manhattan. No one I know is into this, so anytime you want to swap plants or something, let me know...


----------



## Lissette

You got it. Many times I just throw healthy plants out, which I hate to do, so if you're interested and I have some, you'll have it. 

Thanks for offering.


Lissette


----------



## esarkipato

Heh, well my cheap-ass jebo-odyssea cfs4 filter started leaking the other day . . . made a big ol' mess on the floor. Guess it's time to upgrade to something more reliable -- how 'bout a RENA???!!!!!

I have a 29g tank, but eventually will replace it with a 75g. Recommend the xp3?? From what I've read I can just reduce the flow on the return line with no damage/wear-n-tear on the pump/impellar.

Also, prices seem to be back up around the $100 mark. Demand must be going up thanks to this thread  Anyone find a cheaper one??


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I would say get the XP2, and when you get the 75 gallon tank, then get an XP3 to go with it and run them both.


----------



## Lissette

Unfortunately, I couldn't find any store cheaper than Big Al's.

The XP2 is a dream on a 29 gallon. I had all sorts of issues, and now they're gone thanks to this amazing machine. I love the hell out it! I can't get over how beautiful the water looks. 



Lissette


----------



## spatterfree

I think you're overly expressing your opinion against eheim.
Sure the filstar might be a good filter too. but in no way you just start arguing against eheim. I have a 2026 eheim, one of my bro has a 2126 and another one of my bro has a 2227 eheim. and Yes I can proudly say i had the first one and they saw what a wonderfull filter it is so i had to find one for them too. I wouldn't buy anything cheaper, and if i would, i would keep quiet about Eheim so i could later on buy one without having to appose to all the stress and words i went through promoting the flistar and trying to knock the eheim. So i can proudly say EHEIM ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## therizman1

I am proudly running 5 XP3 filters between all my tanks... think I can get a number for being a Filstar Pimp?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

spatterfree said:


> I think you're overly expressing your opinion against eheim.


There is already an Eheim thread. If you read the posts again, you'll see this is a pro-Filstar thread, not an anti-Eheim thread.

As for our opinion on Eheim, see my sig. I own a 2028 as well as an XP3.


----------



## aquamoon

therizman1 # 68 ......(pm sent about your number)


----------



## Betowess

spatterfree said:


> I think you're overly expressing your opinion against eheim.
> Sure the filstar might be a good filter too. but in no way you just start arguing against eheim. I have a 2026 eheim, one of my bro has a 2126 and another one of my bro has a 2227 eheim. and Yes I can proudly say i had the first one and they saw what a wonderfull filter it is so i had to find one for them too. I wouldn't buy anything cheaper, and if i would, i would keep quiet about Eheim so i could later on buy one without having to appose to all the stress and words i went through promoting the flistar and trying to knock the eheim. So i can proudly say EHEIM ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, nothing wrong with spending money on an Ehiem. But, I wouldn't knock the Rena unless you have owned one. They are nice and reliable today... for a lot less money. JMO... I own four of them and all work great, some for years.


----------



## Lissette

spatterfree,

Ah, Ha:tongue:



Lissette


----------



## fresh_lynny

spatterfree said:


> I think you're overly expressing your opinion against eheim.
> Sure the filstar might be a good filter too. but in no way you just start arguing against eheim. I have a 2026 eheim, one of my bro has a 2126 and another one of my bro has a 2227 eheim. and Yes I can proudly say i had the first one and they saw what a wonderfull filter it is so i had to find one for them too. I wouldn't buy anything cheaper, and if i would, i would keep quiet about Eheim so i could later on buy one without having to appose to all the stress and words i went through promoting the flistar and trying to knock the eheim. So i can proudly say EHEIM ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, no one is knocking Eheim. It is a good product. There is a marketplace for another great product that happens to cost less, that is all. You act as if you sit on the Eheim board, or construct them in your garage or something...lol Chill...This is Filstar thread, NOT an anti-Eheim thread....lighten up


----------



## spatterfree

Hey there,
I'm not a ehaim worker or anything.
As a matter of a fact, I'll take ur advise if you can show me a link where i can buy a xp2 for around $80 shipped. My cousin wants a eheim but she doesn't have enough money for one. So heres a good way to help me find out first hand how good it is.


----------



## aquamoon

They are about $85 shipped from Big Als
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/category.xml?pcid1=2885;category_id=1711


Pimp number is 2 dollars more:bounce:


----------



## spatterfree

is everything included?
like the media, and stuff
or is that saperate?


----------



## aquamoon

http://www.bigalsonline.com/kernel/...y4=-100_l_EN;key5=-100_l___bigals;key6=-100_l

This link from Big Al's shows everything that is included.
You will have to pick up the bio-ball (rings) thinggies saperate (if you want to use them, I don't think that they are needed)


----------



## spatterfree

what are they for? the bioballs
how often do i need to change media and filter pads?
is it like eheim, only once every 6 months


----------



## aquamoon

If you have eheim filter media around you could use it in a filstar or just use the pads that come with it. I've not changed out the pad in mine,but imo it should be like the eheim . 

as for what the bio-rings do...I don't know cause I paid like 150 for my xp2 and did not have the money to pick up the extras.


----------



## Betowess

spatterfree said:


> what are they for? the bioballs
> how often do i need to change media and filter pads?
> is it like eheim, only once every 6 months


First, the Drs. have them on sale for $75.00 plus shipping right now. Probably about the same as Big Als, but they ship faster.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3602&N=2004+22777

The bottom compartment holds two course foam pads then two less course foam pads which are included. The middle compartment will hold some type of media like bioballs (Filstar calls them "BioChemStars" or another option to purchase are their "Ceramic Rings"). These are not included but are cheap to buy. Well, the ceramic rings are kind of spendy, but work well. These function like bioballs (plastic regular bioballs) which hold the nitrifying bacteria. You can choose one of those two media or pick up something similar at a LFS. 

The tank comes with all plumping and hose needed. Soak the hose in hot water before slipping onto the joints. You don't change any media, just rinse/wring out the filter's foam every month or so to clean the filter out. Some people rinse their bio media but I rarely do. You can also put in some white polishing super fine media in the top. It is included, but I rarely use them. 

No one uses Carbon or the included bio chem zorb in planted tanks because they take up needed trace elements etc. The only thing you might want to purchase additionally are some stainless steel hose clamps, which I prefer over the plastic ones provided. HTH bob


----------



## spatterfree

So you're saying that when i buy the filter i should buy ceremic rings with the order. they cost $16 per liter at bigalsonline.com that brings the total up to over $100.
I think when I'm at $100 for a filstar I would rather go with a used eheim.




Betowess said:


> First, the Drs. have them on sale for $75.00 plus shipping right now. Probably about the same as Big Als, but they ship faster.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3602&N=2004+22777
> 
> The bottom compartment holds two course foam pads then two less course foam pads which are included. The middle compartment will hold some type of media like bioballs (Filstar calls them "BioChemStars" or another option to purchase are their "Ceramic Rings"). These are not included but are cheap to buy. Well, the ceramic rings are kind of spendy, but work well. These function like bioballs (plastic regular bioballs) which hold the nitrifying bacteria. You can choose one of those two media or pick up something similar at a LFS.
> 
> The tank comes with all plumping and hose needed. Soak the hose in hot water before slipping onto the joints. You don't change any media, just rinse/wring out the filter's foam every month or so to clean the filter out. Some people rinse their bio media but I rarely do. You can also put in some white polishing super fine media in the top. It is included, but I rarely use them.
> 
> No one uses Carbon or the included bio chem zorb in planted tanks because they take up needed trace elements etc. The only thing you might want to purchase additionally are some stainless steel hose clamps, which I prefer over the plastic ones provided. HTH bob


----------



## Gerald the Mouse

I might get a Filstar filter, but never an Eheim.


----------



## Betowess

spatterfree said:


> So you're saying that when i buy the filter i should buy ceremic rings with the order. they cost $16 per liter at bigalsonline.com that brings the total up to over $100.
> I think when I'm at $100 for a filstar I would rather go with a used eheim.


No, I didn't say that. You can buy the biochemstars for a quite bit less. But you could use any inert media that will hold nitrifying bacteria. If you want to save money, Rena is about the best deal out there right now, IMO.


----------



## Lissette

spatterfree said:


> So you're saying that when i buy the filter i should buy ceremic rings with the order. they cost $16 per liter at bigalsonline.com that brings the total up to over $100.
> I think when I'm at $100 for a filstar I would rather go with a used eheim.



Then, by all means, please go with the *used* Eheim and let it be at that. It's obvious from the start that that's what you want to do, so do it.

No one here is obligating you to buy the Filstar. But don't knock it until you try it.



Lissette


----------



## spatterfree

Well srsly,
I'm not knocking it by any means.
I'm thinking about buying the filstar with the ceremic rings in a few minutes now. Who's willing to buy it from me for the same cost that I paid if i don't like it. total will be $102.93, thats much for a filter that i never saw before but I'll take the chance anyways




Lissette said:


> Then, by all means, please go with the *used* Eheim and let it be at that. It's obvious from the start that that's what you want to do, so do it.
> 
> No one here is obligating you to buy the Filstar. But don't knock it until you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lissette


----------



## fresh_lynny

No one is... 
I see several people bending over backwards to help you, so you will have to put on your big boy pants now and make a decision. People here have nothing to gain. You can buy a box and fill it with mesh and hang it on your tank if you want....Fact is, you are lucky enough to find a forum with so many helpful people, so you have to decide. Hell, Betowess and Aquamoon even did the research and shopping for you! I think the rest is up to you.


----------



## Lissette

Your 1st post started with a negative attitude towards the Filstar. Then you're willing to buy it. And now you're asking someone to buy it off you in case you don't like it?

Give me a break.

If you're going to take a chance, then do it. Otherwise, go with an Eheim and let it be.


Lissette


----------



## 2wheelsx2

spatterfree said:


> Well srsly,
> I'm not knocking it by any means.
> I'm thinking about buying the filstar with the ceremic rings in a few minutes now. Who's willing to buy it from me for the same cost that I paid if i don't like it. total will be $102.93, thats much for a filter that i never saw before but I'll take the chance anyways


Sure thing. I'll take it off your hands for $100 US shipped to my door in Canada. You DO realize that you'll be selling a used one right, after you have opened it? I've been wanting another one for my 125 gallon which already has a 2028 and an XP3, so go ahead and get it and I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it. I got no problems with getting another one cheap.


----------



## esarkipato

_spatterfree_, start a new thread for your researching purposes. I had to go back freakin' 3 pages to find out I can officially claim *pimp #67* (right?). I mean, c'mon!

I printed Petsmart's online price of $105 for the xp3 and took that sucker right into the store --- pricematched savings of around $70 instantly. :hihi:

By the way, an xp3 on a 29g tank is bordering on too much, but so far the fish/plants can handle it.


----------



## spatterfree

Well It's ordered,
should be here this week yet.
I'll keep you posted what i think of it.
By the way, it's not mine like I told you.
It's for my cousin, but i'll have to set it up and stuff like that.
Sorry if i was too negitive about them.


----------



## fresh_lynny

29 gal you could even get away with an XP1 XP3 is a bit much. I use an XP3 for my 90 gal....


----------



## esarkipato

> I use an XP3 for my 90 gal


The plan is to eventually move it up to a 75g.

EDIT: is the sig too much?? :hihi:


----------



## Betowess

Yeah, that is a ton of filter for a 29. But will do fine on a 75 in the future.


----------



## fresh_lynny

esarkipato said:


> The plan is to eventually move it up to a 75g.
> 
> EDIT: is the sig too much?? :hihi:


sig is cute...


----------



## aquamoon

esarkipato said:


> I had to go back freakin' 3 pages to find out I can officially claim *pimp #67* (right?).
> .


yup, #67 is yours .....sorry I got a little side tracked, and did not see your post. 
*All post have been edited to update the numbers*


----------



## spatterfree

Srsly, what does the pimp # whatever mean?
can i get number 68?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

spatterfree said:


> Srsly, what does the pimp # whatever mean?
> can i get number 68?


Only if you own a Filstar. Your cousin can get one though. Since you use Eheim, you can get an Eheim pimp number in the Eheim thread.  I skipped my Eheim number and got a Filstar number instead, because I've been pimping the XP3 to people. :tongue:


----------



## esarkipato

> Your cousin can get one though.


lol :smile: Thanks for the number, aquamoon.


----------



## aquamoon

Imo the numbers are just a way to keep up with the amount of people we have in the club.

#68 has been taken by _therizman1_, but the #69 spot is still open .


----------



## spatterfree

Wat do i get if i have the pimp?



2wheelsx2 said:


> Only if you own a Filstar. Your cousin can get one though. Since you use Eheim, you can get an Eheim pimp number in the Eheim thread.  I skipped my Eheim number and got a Filstar number instead, because I've been pimping the XP3 to people. :tongue:


----------



## aquamoon

Heheh.......not a thing.....its all just for fun,
or you can have my job of messing up all the #'s.


----------



## Lissette

spatterfree said:


> Well It's ordered,
> should be here this week yet.
> I'll keep you posted what i think of it.
> By the way, it's not mine like I told you.
> It's for my cousin, but i'll have to set it up and stuff like that.
> Sorry if i was too negitive about them.



Man, you are so lucky. I was thinking serious bodily harm here:icon_evil . Until I read your post:angel: . I hope that your cousin is happy with the Filstar.:smile: 

Now I can relax and tell ya that this pimping thing is getting to me reeaal bad.


Lissette


----------



## bigstick120

fresh_newby said:


> 29 gal you could even get away with an XP1 XP3 is a bit much. I use an XP3 for my 90 gal....


I have an XP 1 on my 29, its great. You can always throttle it down if you feel that its to much


----------



## spatterfree

Really!!!
I didn't even know the filstar has a throttle.



bigstick120 said:


> I have an XP 1 on my 29, its great. You can always throttle it down if you feel that its to much


----------



## Adrian

aquamoon said:


> Imo the numbers are just a way to keep up with the amount of people we have in the club.
> 
> #68 has been taken by _therizman1_, but the #69 spot is still open .


Then I'll be more than happy to take #69. 

Is it official then???:thumbsup:


----------



## aquamoon

Its all your.....
Adrian #69


----------



## Adrian

Thanks...it is a pimpin # by trade:icon_eek:


----------



## fresh_lynny

Adrian said:


> Thanks...it is a pimpin # by trade:icon_eek:


ding ding ding ding....You are the winner!
lol I was wondering who would get this number! hahaha I am such a child


----------



## Adrian

I feel most blessed and honoured.


----------



## jay1st

I have an XP3 on a 64g, and it's perfect for the job !

Guess I'm # 70 ?


----------



## aquamoon

jay1st said:


> Guess I'm # 70 ?


Hi Jay, Welcome to the club, and to The planted tank.
The #70 is yours....


----------



## jay1st

Tnx


----------



## Marilyn1998

Guess I am #71, eh??? kewl.


----------



## ercnan

Hey Filstar Pimps, Check out this new Rena Rig
Filstar XP4 - Pet Solutions


----------



## xcooperx

whats the best XP1 or XP2 for 29 gallon Fully Planted tank, i just want a smoth flow not a turbalance Hurricane flow, i want to stay the plant at is. any suggestion.

If i go xp2 do you think the flow regulator will slow down the flow a lot, or just slow it a bit? any suggestion will be apreciated


----------



## esarkipato

> Hey Filstar Pimps, Check out this new Rena Rig


Dang that thing is huuuuuuge! Makes me wanna build a 200 gallon tank lol


----------



## aquamoon

*Marilyn #71:thumbsup: *.............


----------



## Betowess

xcooperx said:


> whats the best XP1 or XP2 for 29 gallon Fully Planted tank, i just want a smoth flow not a turbalance Hurricane flow, i want to stay the plant at is. any suggestion.
> 
> If i go xp2 do you think the flow regulator will slow down the flow a lot, or just slow it a bit? any suggestion will be apreciated


I'd go with an XP2 for sure. Then point the spraybar backwards (and slightly upward) at the back glass. That's what I do on a 26 gallon Bowfront.


----------



## xcooperx

so if i do that, the flow will be upward right, how about the circulation on the tank. im injecting co2 so mild circulation will help a lot. With this method does it mean that xp2 is really overkill on a 29 gal., how about using the flow regulator? I cant decide what to buy, some said its overkill some said its fine. Remember i have fully planted tank


----------



## Betowess

Flow will roll off the glass slightly upward and across the top and down the front, IME. I would get the XP2. Its perfect for a 29 gallon. You won't need to regulate the flow if pointed backward and slightly up as mentioned before. The glass will slow down the speed, and your plants will have plenty of current, but not be blown all around. There are others on the forum who do this too and have been quite pleased. And you can regulate the flow if you want, but that won't be necessary. If you keep the flow regulator inline, that slows it down a little too, even if left wide open. The other big benefit is you have twice the media storage space. Hope this helps. bob


----------



## Lissette

I agree with Bob. He gave me the same advice and I'm very pleased with the XP2's circulation.


----------



## xcooperx

so you also did it, how about the flow regulator, is there any chance that you uses it to lessen the flow?


----------



## Lissette

No, I've never used it (at least not long term). The XP2 is great with the DIY Reactor. The spraybar evenly distributes the co2 mist in the tank, which makes it ideal for me (actually, for my plants).

I have a well planted 29 gallon tank, and it's not an overkill to use the XP2. It may seem like it, but when you see it in action, you'll be glad that you bought that size filter.

I know that you can control the flow in the tank. I tried it once, and it worked well, but I like a stronger current.

Edited


----------



## esarkipato

> I know that you can control the flow in the tank. I tried it once, and it worked well, but I like a stronger current.


Agreed on this point. 

I have a 29 as well (high light, fully planted). I DO use the flow regulator, but I also use an XP3!!! Why not? You know you are going to want a bigger tank someday.....so for now I have lots more media volume and adjustable flow. It's perfect.


----------



## jasonh

esarkipato said:


> I have a 29 as well (high light, fully planted). I DO use the flow regulator, but I also use an XP3!!! Why not? You know you are going to want a bigger tank someday.....so for now I have lots more media volume and adjustable flow. It's perfect.


I wish I would have gone bigger than an XP1 for my 29. Especially now that I want to upgrade to a bigger tank


----------



## sayn3ver

i am considering becoming par tof the club. But incase you didn't know, Petsmart has them onsale like everyone else...(XP2 $79.00)...BUT...they have a free shipping coupon(ground shipping) good until i think sept 4th... so from what i have seen, is the cheapest around.


----------



## fshfanatic

Petsmart has offered free shipping on orders over $75 for the past 4 months. I think they do it all the time... If you google "Petsmart Coupons" you can find some sweet discounts.. I found a 20% off coupon a couple months ago. Also, you can print the page with that price and take it to any petsmart and they will match it.


----------



## sayn3ver

i didn't know that(about the coupons). I am just getting back into this, and was just thinking out loud after reading through this post.

Good to know :thumbsup: 

So an XP1 or XP2 on my 10g setup? hehe.


----------



## fshfanatic

An XP1 will give you 250gph / 25 turnovers an hour. Way too much. I would throw an AC150/30 on there. A whopping 17.99 at Petsmart.


----------



## sayn3ver

i already have a aquaclear 150 on there, but its so loud(about 6 years old with original impeller).


----------



## tazcrash69

Just out of curiosity, did you think about just getting a new impeller, or do you just want a cannister?


----------



## fshfanatic

As tazcrash69 stated, you should replace the impeller.


----------



## sayn3ver

ij ust really want a canister....plus i want to get this 150 onto my snail breeding tank...the little corner/buble filter is not cuttin it.


----------



## sayn3ver

sorry guys, i ended up going with something else for the 10g. Maybe when i move up to another tank i'll pick up an XP.


----------



## ThatNewGuy

I must have been away too long. I never knew there was a filstar pimp club. Sign me up! My wife bought me an XP3 for my 29 gallon tang last christmas. 

When I asked why she bought the biggest one (at the time) she said she thought bigger was better. I swear I almost cried.


----------



## aquamoon

*ThatNewGuy*.......#72


----------



## esarkipato

ThatNewGuy said:


> I must have been away too long. I never knew there was a filstar pimp club. Sign me up! My wife bought me an XP3 for my 29 gallon tang last christmas.
> 
> When I asked why she bought the biggest one (at the time) she said she thought bigger was better. I swear I almost cried.


LOL :hihi:

Sure is a lot of flow on a 29, huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## lascombes

Anybody claim the #74 yet? I know I'm a bit new but I just scored a xp3 and it rocks. roud:


----------



## fshfanatic

looks like it is you!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The Filstars are a great deal now that the XP4's are out. I can pick up an XP3 for $115! If you need a filter that has great throughput, the XP3 can't be beat for value right now.


----------



## Brian A

so would I be #75? I want to show my love.


----------



## aquamoon

*lascombes* #73 Weclome to the club and to Planted tank.
*flash69x* #74

So who wants that #75 spot.


----------



## xcooperx

hey guys, im looking for a micro pad for my xp2, if you have some extra? I just bought the xp2 on a nice hobbyist, but it soesn't come with a micro media. Pls do PM me thanks


----------



## ThatNewGuy

The XP3 is a lot of flow on the 29. I pointed the bar slightly up and out. I also throttle it back quite a bit but the plus side is I dont have to clean it for awhile becuase I dont use all the flow anyway


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you are concerned about excessive flow, put in some filter floss or more fine filtering media and as the filter fills with particles, the flow will naturally slow. In my XP3, I had to remove my floss to increase the flow.


----------



## Ironfin

xcooperx said:


> hey guys, im looking for a micro pad for my xp2, if you have some extra? I just bought the xp2 on a nice hobbyist, but it soesn't come with a micro media. Pls do PM me thanks



Looks like you are #76. I will take good old Filstar Pimp #77.

I have a XP3.:biggrin:


----------



## xcooperx

im filstar Pimp #76 :flick:

Still looking for extra Micro Pad and Few Bio rings pls do PM me


----------



## aquamoon

Um......we missed a number again.
*xcooperx* #75
*Ironfin* # 76


----------



## esarkipato

Ironfin said:


> Looks like you are #76. I will take good old Filstar Pimp #77.
> 
> I have a XP3.:biggrin:


Looks like someone is swinging both ways.....:eek5:


----------



## aquamoon

esarkipato said:


> Looks like someone is swinging both ways.....:eek5:


A few people are double pimping. 
So is this ok? 


The *#77* is _still _open for someone....


----------



## Seraph0

Can I be #77?

I have an XP2 on my High-Tech 29G.

=)


----------



## Lycosa

Well, I guess that makes me #78 since I just bought a XP1 a couple weeks ago. I must say that it works very well and is super quiet. I cant complain a bit...not about the cost, the performance, or the ease of use. I really cant imagine how Eheim is a better 'bucket' to hold media with a pump. If it is, it would certainly have do something special for the price! The Filstar's are hands down the better option for the price!


----------



## Barbels

*How do I sign up?*

I can't say enough good things about my new Filstar, :bounce: what number do I get to be?

I won't bore you with details, but I can think of a half-dozen features I like about my FX3 that I didn't get with the Eheim 2026.

How do I sign up?:flick:


----------



## fshfanatic

Barbels said:


> I won't bore you with details, but I can think of a half-dozen features I like about my FX3 that I didn't get with the Eheim 2026.


Oh no. Please do. I am curious.


----------



## aquamoon

Seraph0 #77:icon_smil 
Lycosa #78:icon_smil 
Barbels #79:icon_smil


----------



## aquamoon

> How do I sign up?:flick


1- buy a filstar 
2-use it and want to pimp it
3-post in this thead
4-take the next # in line . I like to keep count, but you don't have to wait on me (or someone) to give out the #:tongue:


----------



## Barbels

fshfanatic said:


> Oh no. Please do. I am curious.


Teehee, wellll, okaaaay, if you insist...

(These aren't biggies, just simple pleasures I love that my Filstar brings to me)

Filstar, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways...
:fish: Spraybar is easily adjustable to raise or lower spray, barely have to touch it. My Eheim connects with a piece of rubber hose that for me, was awkward to reach in and grip and twist and all that.

:fish: I like that it is made to be easily rotated if I decide to have my spray toward the front of the tank instead of across.

:fish: I love the way the inlet and outlet connections swivel so that I can aim my hoses without kinking or bending. 

:fish: I love the way you can adjust the height of your inlet pipe by adding or removing sections. No cutting.

:fish: I like the way you don't have to line up the "rubber holes" (no, I couldn't think of a better way to say it) of the media baskets.

:fish: I like the little handles on the sides of media baskets instead of the one across the center of my Eheim's. I like that the baskets are just plain square, without the "tube" in the corner. Not a biggie, but this will make it easier to fill with floss or to cut out a piece of square fiberfill--don't have to horse around with cutting around the hole.

:fish: Input and output are color coded and marked at the connections on the top of the filter. All input parts are gray/blue and output are black.

:fish: The mellow colors of the inlet and outlet pieces match perfectly with the gray flecks in my Flourite. 

Now don't anybody tear my head off. Like I said, these are just simple pleasures that I enjoy about my Filstar. Just my personal thaing.


----------



## fshfanatic

Interesting. Thanks for posting. All of the things you listed can be done with the Eheim Installation sets. Yes I know, another cost.


----------



## montana

Just bought an XP2 to replace the Emperor 280 on my 29G at Petsmart store for $80 using their online price match. The difference with store price of $140 shocked the manager. On top of this, the receipt showed I am eligible for a mail in rebate for a $20 gift card. Very easy to set up but am getting an audible hum from the filter.


----------



## bastalker

montana said:


> Just bought an XP2 to replace the Emperor 280 on my 29G at Petsmart store for $80 using their online price match. The difference with store price of $140 shocked the manager. On top of this, the receipt showed I am eligible for a mail in rebate for a $20 gift card. Very easy to set up but am getting an audible hum from the filter.


So ya gonna update your sig line for Filstar pimp #80?:wink:


----------



## ikaikah

haha someone walked into petsmart yesterday and stole a filstar, just walked in and walked right back out!!! he is the true FilStar Pimp!!!


----------



## bastalker

ikaikah said:


> haha someone walked into petsmart yesterday and stole a filstar, just walked in and walked right back out!!! he is the true FilStar Pimp!!!


He can be #81...:hihi:


----------



## ikaikah

ha ha!!! is there an official 80??? I kinda want to be #100...sooo save it!!! hehe just kidding ill hold out until 99...


----------



## tpl*co

Not all Eheims are silent! My Eheim 2229 when it "breathes" makes more noise than a public restroom at intermission! LOL.

I've got a XP3 that I just took down, not quite as quiet as my new Fluval FX5 but I wouldn't say it was noisy either. One thing that may be contributing to peoples noise is that it seems to get dirty quicker than other canisters and needs it's sponges cleaned? Love how it keeps it's prime too 

Tina


----------



## aquamoon

montana #80
ikaikah #81/100:flick:


----------



## tpl*co

I guess I'm part of the club too, was worried my new bigger tank was too big for my XP3 to handle on it's own, but I'm going to keep it in reserve  (would have had trouble getting two filters in the tank). Filstars are very easy to set up, clean, and prime. . They also have all the parts you need, except bio media, in the box! (heck, I've even used some of the extra parts in the box for other filters that were lacking!)


Tina


----------



## bastalker

I cant hear my XP3 at all!!! The only thing I hear is c02 spittin out the spray bar...


----------



## esarkipato

> Filstars are very easy to set up, clean, and prime.


I agree with the first two.....but I've had some trouble with the priming thing in the past. I'm pretty sure I've run it dry for a few seconds in an attempt to get the thing up and running again.

Is it always necessary to open that screw-top on the intake and pour water in?


----------



## tpl*co

esarkipato said:


> I agree with the first two.....but I've had some trouble with the priming thing in the past. I'm pretty sure I've run it dry for a few seconds in an attempt to get the thing up and running again.
> 
> Is it always necessary to open that screw-top on the intake and pour water in?


If it loses prime, then you pour water in it's intake. Most of the time if it has water in it's intake line it'll prime itself with that (syphon from the tank). Do you have a prefilter on your intake? I noticed if it was dirty on mine or if my water went below a certain level during a water change I needed to reprime mine.

Tina


----------



## bastalker

esarkipato said:


> Is it always necessary to open that screw-top on the intake and pour water in?


I have never had to prime mine again after the first time I set it up. I have taken it apart, cleaned it etc...It will start right back up.

I have had to plug it in, unplug it, plug it in, in fast succesion, but after the third time doing this really fast, it starts right back up....


----------



## fshfanatic

bastalker said:


> I have had to plug it in, unplug it, plug it in, in fast succesion, but after the third time doing this really fast, it starts right back up....


Sounds like a quality piece of equipment.


----------



## bastalker

fshfanatic said:


> Sounds like a quality piece of equipment.


LOL... I have done this maybe 3 times in the year an a half I have owned it.

So in response to your sarcasm, I wouldn't own any other filter!! The ease, the quietness, the amount of bio media that it can take, an the price, this filter just cant be beat!!

Yes it is definately a quality piece of equipment!!


----------



## fshfanatic

I am glad you took it in the spirit it was meant.


----------



## ikaikah

aquamoon said:


> montana #80
> ikaikah #81/100:flick:


ha ha I'm gonna put 81/100 on my sig!!!! hehe, nah or just 100...


----------



## Burks

My Filstar XP2 is performing great so far. It's been set up for about a week and running wonderfully. I really like the amount of media it holds. The spray bar provides a nice gentle current throughout the tank, perfect for my plants and ferts. Had some noise the first couple hours but now, I can't even tell it is running. Neither can any visitors. 

For the money I don't think the filter can be beat. Damn thing is pretty solid.


----------



## esarkipato

Just a question here: How many of us pimps, pimpettes, etc. get the air buildup in our filstars? IF you do get the buildup, a second question: how "tight" are your intake/return hoses? IE, are there any ups-n-downs loops, or is it a straight, vertical shot from the filter to the tank?? I'm trying to track down why mine does that...


----------



## cbennett

I sometimes get an air bubble in my filter after I've cleaned it if I don't wait long enough before starting it. I used to get air trapped in the system when I had an inline reactor plumbed in, which was a pain. Mostly due to the convoluted connections and angles I think. Otherwise, it's a breeze. You can unlatch (quickly!) one or two of the latches to get rid of air at the top of the filter - just have a towel ready.


----------



## dogg76

*Just purchased a Filstar xp2!*

So how can I become a "Filstar Pimp"?


----------



## aquamoon

tpl*co #82

dogg76 #83


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I seem to always get air in my XP3 after cleaning. But it works itself out after a couple of hours. I no longer have to worry about it now, though, since I've replaced my XP3 with an FX5. Hanging on to the XP3 for a backup/future tanks though.


----------



## cowfish

i ran about a xp3 for about 6 yesrs and it was a good pump. but yea there was the noise that seemed to get louder as time gose buy. then i got a used eheim 2229 wet dry canister and that thing ran smoother than any thing iever had and i ran them all. the 2229 is only a bio filter no mechanical filtration at allso i had to get a nother pump to run with it. i dident want to pay for a eheim because i dont care how good they are there not worth that much money .i bought a catalina 1000 off ebay for 56 bucks its one of those eheim clones and so far it runs just as good as my eheim.


----------



## Burks

aquamoon said:


> tpl*co #82
> 
> dogg76 #83



Hey what about me?

As for the air, I've heard of people gently tipping the filter to the side to move the air bubble. Haven't had to do this yet as my filter gets rid of any air within about a hours time.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor

Wasserpest said:


> Different ppl have different degrees of sensibility towards noise. Some swear Filstars are silent, others insist they are some noisy buggers. It just depends :icon_bigg
> 
> Thanks for the excited review, you bought a good filter roud:


I have 3 filstars. Two xp3 and one xp2. Soon to have another. My one is real noise. How can is top this?


----------



## aquamoon

Sorry burks, I though you were already in the club. How about #84


----------



## aquamoon

cowfish #85:icon_ques 
CardBoard #86:icon_ques


----------



## Burks

#84 works! That's four times my favorite number.


----------



## crazy loaches

Ah what the heck, might as well join the club, though I am a double agent  LOL. I've been runnin a good ol xp3 for about 2 years so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## aquamoon

crazy loaches takes the *#87* spot.:bounce: :icon_conf :bounce:


----------



## crazy loaches

Yippie! :icon_mrgr


----------



## jaidexl

wow, this pimp club is getting pretty huge. you may have another pimp club member here, just need a recommendation of xp2 or 3 for a 65gl.


----------



## crazy loaches

I'd go for the xp3, on my 75g its barely adequate alone, so a 65 should be just fine. For a higher current tank, some have used xp3's down to 45g if memory serves.


----------



## tpl*co

khoile said:


> I owned two Filstars... one Xp3 and one Xp1, both works perfectly for me. Noise is definately bareable. I tried many times to buy an Eheim yet can never find a good reason to pay for the premium. That why I drives an Infiniti instead of BMW. Go Rena, Go Filstar roud:


Ummm, bad anology, Bimmers have free maintainence! (own a 530i ).

I also have a Rena XP3 that I recently had to upgrade for my bigger tank, but I'm holding on to for the future . Definitely easy to set up, use, and clean . Does slow down when the sponges are clogged though.

Tina


----------



## the underlord

tpl*co said:


> Ummm, bad anology, Bimmers have free maintainence! (own a 530i ).
> 
> Tina


couldn't afford the M5 eh?  I keed.. i keed. 

I'm going to start a Fluval Pimp club.. could get lonely tho..


----------



## tpl*co

the underlord said:


> couldn't afford the M5 eh?  I keed.. i keed.
> 
> I'm going to start a Fluval Pimp club.. could get lonely tho..


LOL, I love looks of the 650i, but still need to transport kids to school  

Hmmm, maybe when I retire 

Tina


----------



## jaidexl

thanks for the headsup crazy loaches


----------



## bgssamson

I'll take the *#88 spot *if its available. I just got my XP3 lastnight but its not up yet! i will run it tonight as soon as I get home from work. My experience with priming eheim is bad (might be just me with lack of experience w/ canisters) so hopefully this will run smoothly.

-Brian


----------



## cbennett

I'd go for the XP3 on the 65 gallon, I have the XP3 on my 60 gallon and love it. The XP2 might not have enough circulation.


----------



## aquamoon

bgssamson takes the # 88 spot. Who wants the #89.:angel:


----------



## bgssamson

aquamoon said:


> bgssamson takes the # 88 spot. Who wants the #89.:angel:


Thanks!roud:


----------



## macclellan

i'll be 89! just got my xp3 and it rox!!!! I don't EVER want an eheim!!! "


----------



## naX

I'll take the 90th! Picked up an xp2 today and I'm already loving how quiet it is (reference: I made the switch from 3 HOB's. lol).


----------



## aquamoon

macclellan #89 
naX # 90:thumbsup:


----------



## distrbd

It looks like Ehime is winning hands down.




ccLansman said:


> eheim 2026, this massive canister rocks! I have a 60 gallon tank, if i stir up the bottom crap it filters the entire tank within 10 minutes!
> 
> what # am i ? 231?


----------



## bsmith

Ill take # 91 if that's allright, had my Xp3 on my 55g for about 5 months still can't hear it running! Love it Love it!

B


----------



## eklikewhoa

So I guess I am #92?


I like both though so would that be #91-1/2?


----------



## aquamoon

bsmith782# 91
eklikewhoa # 92:flick:


----------



## bsmith

what do you think xp1 or xp2 for a 29 gallon planted discus tank w/ diy co2?

B


----------



## aquamoon

My vote goes for the xp1 on a 29 gallon discus tank.


----------



## Tsquare

Got my Xp3 yesterday and won't be using it for a week or so. What does everyone use for filtermedia? Manual says there is 11 different types available. Guess I will be #93.
Thanks Gene


----------



## aquamoon

:icon_surp Hi Gene......welcome to the club:hihi: feel free to stick a #93 on your singature.

I just use the foam media that came with it without the carbon .


----------



## Tsquare

Thanks the instructions say to change the micro pad every month. Does that sound too often for a Xp2 on a 30G?
Gene


----------



## TheOtherGeoff

i'll take a spot. i got an xp3 this week. FO FREE!


----------



## bobbo

Guess you can add me to the list as well... I couldn't pass up the Petsmart deal and purchased 2 XP3s. (for $75 each!)

Glad to join da crew...

Bobbo :icon_cool


----------



## aquamoon

Geoff #94
Bobbo #95


----------



## akonaman00

Request a Filstar Advocate #, please. 

I 've had my faithful XP2 for 3 years now and it's been running without a hitch. Canister cleaning is a snap with that quick disconnect which smartly maintains the siphon while you clean your media. Just return the plumbing once you're done and it burps and re-fills itself! 

I just started a new 60 gal and wanted to see what the hype was all about with the Eheims so I ordered a ProII 2126 from FosterSmith. I was a bit dissappointed with the lack of inginuity with respect to the intake and output pipes and, after posting a few questions on the forum, found that I have to dish out more $$ on top of the priemium $ I already spent for the base package for some nice piping. That's horse manure!

I just sent it packing in exchange for a Rena XP3. 

Akonaman00
----------
Filstar Advocate #??


----------



## tpl*co

akonaman00 said:


> Request a Filstar Advocate #, please.
> 
> I 've had my faithful XP2 for 3 years now and it's been running without a hitch. Canister cleaning is a snap with that quick disconnect which smartly maintains the siphon while you clean your media. Just return the plumbing once you're done and it burps and re-fills itself!
> 
> I just started a new 60 gal and wanted to see what the hype was all about with the Eheims so I ordered a ProII 2126 from FosterSmith. I was a bit dissappointed with the lack of inginuity with respect to the intake and output pipes and, after posting a few questions on the forum, found that I have to dish out more $$ on top of the priemium $ I already spent for the base package for some nice piping. That's horse manure!
> 
> I just sent it packing in exchange for a Rena XP3.
> 
> Akonaman00
> ----------
> Filstar Advocate #??



Should have gotten the Eheim from Bigalsonline, they give you the fancy Eheim piping for free!

My XP3 was in storage for a while after years of use, couldn't remember if it had any problems so I thought I'd try the Eheim. I've got the Eheim 2026 and set it up yesterday but I must admit I'm disappointed in how it was put together and what is with that double tap connector???? Filstar's connector is way better than that! I'm also going to see if I have any problems with it priming again after being turned off. If it doesn't prime on it's own, then the XP3 is going back on. (oh, I remember, the XP3 would lose filtering efficiency and would need frequent cleaning, but it went together way better, was easy to clean and I so miss that flow adjuster!)

Tina


----------



## akonaman00

tpl*co said:


> Should have gotten the Eheim from Bigalsonline, they give you the fancy Eheim piping for free!
> 
> Tina


Hey, stop following me. :wink: I kid.

Yes, that certainly would have helped me out. 

So are you going to go back to the Rena?



tpl*co said:


> (oh, I remember, the XP3 would lose filtering efficiency and would need frequent cleaning, but it went together way better, was easy to clean and I so miss that flow adjuster!)


I figure with the ease of maintence due to the design of the cutoff valve, I can bare the frequent cleanings. A once-a-week cleaning helps me keep peace of mind that the trapped stuff isn't rotting in the water thus the filter is doing it's job.


----------



## tpl*co

akonaman00 said:


> Hey, stop following me. :wink: I kid.
> 
> Yes, that certainly would have helped me out.
> 
> So are you going to go back to the Rena?
> 
> 
> 
> I figure with the ease of maintence due to the design of the cutoff valve, I can bare the frequent cleanings. A once-a-week cleaning helps me keep piece of mind that the trapped stuff isn't rotting in the water thus the filter is doing it's job.



I'm going to give this one a little longer, but my Rena is waiting in the wings . Another thing it seems this has less substrate space than the XP3. Flow is really good though,I was even thinking of having both on the tank, but the Eheim is really strong. That's one thing I've heard about Eheim vs other types of canisters, they keep their flow rate with substrate better than other brands, other brands pretty much cut the advertized flow rate in half for the substrate.

I'll try burping it tonight and then turn it off to see if it'll prime on it's own. That's a make or break thing with me and filters.

Tina


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tpl*co said:


> That's one thing I've heard about Eheim vs other types of canisters, they keep their flow rate with substrate better than other brands, other brands pretty much cut the advertized flow rate in half for the substrate.


I am guessing you mean "media" not substrate. And yes, Eheim advertised flow rates with media while most other manu's advertise emptly canister flow rates.


----------



## tpl*co

2wheelsx2 said:


> I am guessing you mean "media" not substrate. And yes, Eheim advertised flow rates with media while most other manu's advertise emptly canister flow rates.


Yep, media, good for catching what I mean not what I say 

Tina


----------



## spypet

Since this thread is already full of Filstar Fanatics,
maybe the collective wisdom here can help me.

Where can I solve a *T* or *Y* connector so the
outflow on my XP3 can go two different ways;
one with an inline flow value, and one without.
I was thinking of a *T* before the outlet *U* bend,
but where can I find something tubing compatible.
the diverted water can even go over a small airline
size tube, it does not have to be the same XP3 size,
just the pass through connectors need to be.

As for my opinion on my $75 XP3 from Petsmart;
-I hate that the plastic parts all float, which makes
it a pain in the ass to close while it's full of water.
_yeah, I know about the funnel, but COME ON..._
-My XP3 is not silent; I hear a fan noise and a water
rushing sound all the time even after a Month of it
settling in. I emailed a VOC file of this sound to AP
and they didn't bother to respond. I suspect the
impeller housing is defective somehow, since there
is no air leaking into the canister.


----------



## tpl*co

spypet said:


> Since this thread is already full of Filstar Fanatics,
> maybe the collective wisdom here can help me.
> 
> Where can I solve a *T* or *Y* connector so the
> outflow on my XP3 can go two different ways;
> one with an inline flow value, and one without.
> I was thinking of a *T* before the outlet *U* bend,
> but where can I find something tubing compatible.
> the diverted water can even go over a small airline
> size tube, it does not have to be the same XP3 size,
> just he pass through connectors need to be.


Hmmm, I would say that either before the flow valve too. I've noticed that the XP3's fittings can fit other filters like my Aquaclears (when I needed extra length to my intake I used left over XP3 parts ), maybe a Hot Magnum or Magnum fitting would work? I think they have a T.



spypet said:


> As for my opinion on my $75 XP3 from Petsmart;
> -I hate that the plastic parts all float, which makes
> it a pain in the ass to close while it's full of water.
> _yeah, I know about the funnel, but COME ON..._
> -My XP3 is not silent; I hear a fan noise and a water
> rushing sound all the time even after a Month of it
> settling in. I emailed a VOC file of this sound to AP
> and they didn't bother to respond. I suspect the
> impeller housing is defective somehow, since there
> is no air leaking into the canister.


Try rocking the canister a little to see if there are any trapped air bubbles, also check to make sure all your inlet connections are tight and not allowing any air in (and the cap tight). Also check for any kinks or extra length in the hose, this could happen if you have too much "horizontal" hose or kinks. If that isn't it, check the large O ring on the lid to make sure it is seated firmly, and check the impeller. What type of media are you running in it?


----------



## akonaman00

I would also guess that a LFS that specializes in reef setups will carry a lot of plumbing PVC and should also have 1/2" or 5/8" tubing. Home depot should also help you out.



spypet said:


> As for my opinion on my $75 XP3 from Petsmart;-I hate that the plastic parts all float, which makes
> it a pain in the ass to close while it's full of water.
> _yeah, I know about the funnel, but COME ON..._


 Do not fill the filter housing with water, leave it empty after cleaning. Just button everything back up when you're done cleaning the media. If you notice, the latch-lever also self-seals and water remains in the intake and return hoses. (Assuming you've already been running the filter a while and water is already in the lines.) When you put eveything back in place, simply lock the lever down and the filter refills itself. Wait for the filter to finish gurgling and filling. Do not plug it in just yet. Now slowly open the lever again and pull the connecter slowly up from the top housing. A bit of remaining air should release with a bit of water. Now put it back together, lock it down. Don't fully seat the electrical plug just yet. I find that if you just touch the plug into the outlet a few times in succession (without fully seating it into the outlet) you can get the impellar to start and stop a few times quickly. This works for me and gets any remaing trapped air out. Try it! 

I've only had to use the funnel when there was not water in the lines. If that is the case, leave the lever up and just fill the tubing and the intake pipe. One it's full, physics will take over.


----------



## JFouts

Man, I must be lucky or something here... I just got my XP3 setup last week.

I had an AQ300 and Magnum prior to the XP3. I took the AQ to my 46 and left the Magnum on for polishing. The change was almost immediate! The XP3 is about as silent as a mechanical device could be. I have to put my head in the cabinet and touch the canister to tell that it's even on. Compared to the AQ, my Magnum used to be the silent one. Now at complete silence, I can hear a very faint hum from the Magnum, but nothing from the XP3! I have extremely sensative hearing and noises at night bug the heck out of me, so I was quite concerned about the XP3 and really thought that I would end up dishing out the dough for the Eheim, but that is definately not the case.

If you have a noisy XP3 I would suggest what the others have to try and see if you can get it quiet, if not, see if you can have it replaced. You may have just gotten a bad one off the line.

Good luck... Also, I think I need a number now


----------



## akonaman00

I PMed Aquamoon and have not received a reply as of yet. I'm thinking #96 for me and #97 for you, JFouts -- all unofficially of course.

Let's go with that for now as I didn't see another thread which assigns numbers and I'm just continuing off where it left off--reasonable man theory.

-Akonaman
---------
Rena Advocate #96


----------



## spypet

OK all you Filstar Fanatics; you'll be happy to know I called AP and left a message with support. A fellow named Brian called back and apologized that their main support mailbox is a few weeks behind in getting back to people. He found my email, listened to my attached VOC file and agreed the noise was a problem. While on my speakerphone he actually had me to remove all media including the sponges, and all water, then allow the siphon action of the tubing to refill the canister, then plug it in a few minutes later once it was full. He waited with me a few more minute till all the air blew out of the outlet tubing and still, the same fan and trickling noises are coming from the canister. He's now UPS'ing me a replacement impeller motor housing, quick disconnect, and tray of pipe connections (basically everything but the canister itself and the media baskets). He asked me to try to identify the noise by process of elimination, and agreed it is probably a bad motor housing, but sent another disconnect and set of plastic plumbing parts in case air was somehow coming in through them. It should be noted that air is NOT the problem here, since a few minutes after the pump is on, no more air bubbles come from my outlet, even hours or days later. I will then UPS back to him any redundant parts left over, and identify which part was responsible for all this racket, so his quality control guys can have a look at it. I will update this thread on my progress sometime next week. I'm kind of impressed he didn't just have me return it to PetSmart, which I can still do for a full refund. I guess Brian wants to turn me into another Filstar Fanatic.


----------



## PRESTON4479

spypet said:


> OK all you Filstar Fanatics; you'll be happy to know I called AP and left a message with support. A fellow named Brian called back and apologized that their main support mailbox is a few weeks behind in getting back to people. He found my email, listened to my attached VOC file and agreed the noise was a problem. While on my speakerphone he actually had me to remove all media including the sponges, and all water, then allow the siphon action of the tubing to refill the canister, then plug it in a few minutes later once it was full. He waited with me a few more minute till all the air blew out of the outlet tubing and still, the same fan and trickling noises are coming from the canister. He's now UPS'ing me a replacement impeller motor housing, quick disconnect, and tray of pipe connections (basically everything but the canister itself and the media baskets). He asked me to try to identify the noise by process of elimination, and agreed it is probably a bad motor housing, but sent another disconnect and set of plastic plumbing parts in case air was somehow coming in through them. It should be noted that air is NOT the problem here, since a few minutes after the pump is on, no more air bubbles come from my outlet, even hours or days later. I will then UPS back to him any redundant parts left over, and identify which part was responsible for all this racket, so his quality control guys can have a look at it. I will update this thread on my progress sometime next week. I'm kind of impressed he didn't just have me return it to PetSmart, which I can still do for a full refund. I guess Brian wants to turn me into another Filstar Fanatic.


To answer your earlier question. I got my plumbing parts from here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113783

Also, I had a faint humming noise coming from my xp3 before. But when I took it all apart and turned the media baskets the noise went away. Right now both my xp3's are virtually silent and my tank is located in the living room.


----------



## spypet

Thank, but paying $10 shipping for a $2 items really sucks.

 3/4" needed


----------



## Betowess

As a former card carrying Filster, I don't want to throw any rain on this parade, but I went over to the dark side, with two XP exceptions which are still humming along fine. Nonetheless, I feel your pain.


----------



## tpl*co

spypet said:


> Thank, but paying $10 shipping for a $2 items really sucks.
> 
> 3/4" needed


Cheaper at bigals, $1.99 and they have other parts - you would probably need to call to make sure 3/4"

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18649/si1382306/cl0/marinelandbiowheelprobarbedtee


Never mind, I see that the shipping is the one you are referring to .

I used to be able to get parts at Petsmart, but it seems they don't have it on their website anymore.
Tina


----------



## cleekdafish

i have both , rena filters are underrated in my opinion


----------



## PRESTON4479

spypet said:


> Thank, but paying $10 shipping for a $2 items really sucks.
> 
> 3/4" needed


Yeah, its best to order more than just a tee to get your money's worth out of the shipping.


----------



## aquamoon

hahah so I fell asleep on the job.:redface: 
akonaman00 #96
JFouts# 97


Sorry, I have been moving to a new home.:flick: and as a result I did not get to check on new post as often.:redface:


----------



## Algenco

I guess I'm #98 ?

I bought an XP3 about a month ago and I'm very pleased with it, totally silent operation!


----------



## aquamoon

Algenco welcome to the club. The #98 is all yours.:flick:


----------



## craig83

How do i become a filstar pimp then? I have fluval 205/305 on my 100 and 200litre tanks but i have a pair of XP3s on my 440litre tank! They're simple to prime, fuss free to maintain/clean and if they make a row its probably vibes going through the feet (i stand mine on a small sqaure of carpet - silence)! Cannot recommend the XP3 highly enough


----------



## PRESTON4479

Does anyone mind if craig83 gets #99 and I take #100?

Thanks---Brian


----------



## aquamoon

craig83 #99
PRESTON4479 # 100




> Does anyone mind if craig83 gets #99 and I take #100


As I see it, this is the order that you have ask to join the club.
Unless I have misread the older post, you are # 100.
:flick:

um....It seem that my user name has turned blue.......:icon_frow


----------



## PeterB

*I also do not want an Eheim ever again*

Because of many failures to reach the Importer/Dealer from Eheim products in Singapore I have bought in good trust two Eheim submersible power heads 1212 directly from Petstore.com So far nothing did go wrong.. I’ve thought..
After a few corresponding/mails and my payment of course I did received the pumps with FedEx….. Still so far nothing wrong… I’ve thought…:icon_smil 
Open the big box and take out the two smaller boxes with the pumps. We can arguing about the quality, this really do look very nice made. No questioning about this. After reading the install procedure stands in the enclosed small instruction book I placed the pumps in their aquariums. After connecting both did make a strange sound.. Maybe some air in the pump what have to come out so.. to be sure read again the install procedure and I did nothing wrong… after reading the last page of this instruction book both pumps did not make any sound at all and I thought I was right in my opinion But, both pumps didn’t work longer at all. What the f… is going one???? I take them out of the water and did feel both where warm so I did thought maybe a Monday morning product but this where two pumps with the same problem so I did send immediately a mail to Petstore. The next day I did receive a mail back… “Sorry for the inconveniences but, did you use a adapter because we do use only 120 and you do use 220Volt…… “   Immediately I connect with the webpage and did not found anything about a lower use of voltage. Also no warning about this in the saved mails/corresponding with Petstore.com . Again I look in the installation book and also there is nothing to read about a lower voltage why’ll this do is a serious matter isn’t it. Again a mail to Petstore.com and inform them about everything and let them know, to send the products back to them so they can replace the pumps….
Again an reply and this time they let me know, “because we are no official dealer of Eheim, we are not qualified to take back guaranty cases. Please make by your self contact with Eheim….. In what kind of world we do living in today because, this is really bad. Very bad indeed…. :icon_twis Many people will say, how come you do not know about the lower voltage well. Where I do not receive information or warnings about I do not have to expect isn’t it. :biggrin: 
Of course I did place this insane selling behave at some forums and did inform also Petstore.com about this including some copies of the websites of this forums. Immediately I did receive a mail back with so many apologies and did let me know, because of this bad selling experiences they have refunded my money immediately.:icon_smil 
Okay, I do have my money back but did this also reset my lost good trust in this store.. I don’t think so…… 
Of course I did made a contact with Eheim in Germany. They did send this mail to the dealer in Singapore. From this person I did receive a insane arrogant mail.. Eheim did not make a production fault. You did connect the wrong voltage of use. Do make a contact again with Petstore.com to solve this problem. Bye bye…..:help: 
My next mail to him did let him know about the missing information in the instruction book and also about the WebPages where nothing is written about the differences of using voltage…. I did send this also to Eheim in Germany. Again a reaction from Singapore with the thanks to inform Eheim in Germany…. Because of this problems he did offered me a one time very special offer. I can buy to pumps directly from him… One pump did cost more than the two pumps I did have bought from Petstore.com… How deep you can sink……:icon_twis And this is a dealer…….This was for me reason to place this case at a desk from the customers union in Holland where I am member of. They do know very well how to handle in cases like this because, this is too absurd for words and more worst in my opinion, this do happened in Asia. The whole world do know Asia countries belong to the Low budget countries. When you do ask Rolls Royce’s prices for a so called Rolls Royce product, Here in Indonesia the Eheim products are more expensive than in other countries, Than I do expect also Rolls Royce services and guaranty of course…. Nothing at all of this... Guaranty does only exist until the front door of the selling shops and service is taken out of the great books. 
This is where Eheim do stands for in Asia and is a bloody shame because, when this was happened in Holland, the same day from receive they did have replaced the pumps immediately. No question about this. For me, so far, Eheim is taken out of my book. Yep, I do have other submersible pumps and they do works perfect and do have tree years of full guaranty also. And most important of all, One Eheim pump do cost more than the nine pumps of this trademark I use now for the “matten filters” in my shrimps breeder aquariums. 
Best Regards,:icon_smil 

PeterB


----------



## EllynE

I am so gland there are so many people that share my love the the filstar. Though I just started on the planted tank (and planting my tanks), I have had my XP3 for about 3 years and love it! I think I might get another for my smaller tank.

Does this make me pimpette #101?

 Ellyn


----------



## aquamoon

Ellyn, welcome to the club.:icon_smil #101 is yours.:bounce:


----------



## NwFishinfool

Ok, I guess it's time...

I would like to join the club.... I've had my XP3 for about 2 months....#102??


----------



## kunerd

EDIT MY BAD

I went to first page of this thread to see who started it and whom #1 was and thought morinfen was pimp number one. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Momotaro

Don't worry about me, kunerd, worry about yourself.

Eheim club runs as smoothly as the filters themselves and requires very little maintenance.

Mike


----------



## aquamoon

Morinfen is #1 and NwFishin is #102


Im no longer keeping count. It was fun.:icon_smil 
So if anyone would like a filstar # please just take the next one in line.
:icon_smil


----------



## kunerd

Wow what did i start. All i did was mention that the person that started this thread is no longer active. Sorry if that upset people.


----------



## Ukrainetz

*Filstar, Eheim, Rena.... who cares?*

C'mon guys don't you have better things to do than to worship your filters??? How about spending that time working on your tank? :hihi: Also, other than the noise, how can you judge a filter without really testing them for performance? Yes, perhaps a bmw might beat an infinity at the track, but other than that they both do pretty well. Sure there are bad filters out there, so you read reviews and stay away. I would say the more important factors once you've narrowed your search of "the best" is size, capacity, and price. I own a Fluval 204. It is silent (I mean it!), very efficient (clogs up with junk until there is barely any flow, and yet remains cool and quiet until I clean it), and best of all, it cost me only $52 plus shipping! Beat that Eheim!

I do have a slight complaint about junk that grows in the hoses... white material that is ejected when you shake the hoses, or start up the filter. Perhaps this filter is more prone to getting this because the hoses are ribbed. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Erk

Looks like I will take number 103?

Ive had my xp3 on my 46gal. for about 8months now, and I just recently added an xp1 to the setup...I like the renas...never had a problem, and to me they are very quiet...never tried an eheim cannister...just cause I didnt wanna spend that much $$ on my first cannister filter

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## cookingnerd607

How long are your xp3s lasting? Ive heard of them becoming loud in a few years time. Compared to a 2217, after two months of use Is the flow still greater than the 2217? Ive been wanting to get some filstars for awhile. Just worried I wont be happy since Ive owned eheim. As long as it works - I dont care!


----------



## obet_07304

Guess I'm #104? I have my XP3 for almost 2 yrs now & absolutely love it. Never tried Eheim though to much $$$$ for me. Thinking of rmoving my Emperor 400 & maybe replacing it w/ another XP3 in the near future.


----------



## Matak

cookingnerd607 said:


> How long are your xp3s lasting? Ive heard of them becoming loud in a few years time. Compared to a 2217, after two months of use Is the flow still greater than the 2217? Ive been wanting to get some filstars for awhile. Just worried I wont be happy since Ive owned eheim. As long as it works - I dont care!


The only time I hear anything from my XP3 is when a spot of air builds up (happens about twice a year) and I need to re-prime it (a simple task). I usually just re-connect the water lines without priming. BTW, the gurgling noise is barely perceptible.


----------



## Robg32

I just got my first canister filter and I went with the xp3 for my 72 gal. I have only had it running for a day but compared to the emperor 400 that was in the tank the noise is a 10th and once I close the doors to the stand I don't hear it at all. So far I have to say I am really liking it. One simple question. Is cutting the tubes to the proper length really important? I didn't cut them yet because I wasn't sure exactly where I want everything in/under the tank but does it really matter? Right now my intake hose is maybe 4-6 inches too long and the out is maybe 2-4" too long. Should I just leave it alone?


----------



## Erk

welcome to the club!

I think you will wanna cut them eventually....if you look at the manual for the filter, it tells you that leaving them too long, or cutting them too short can cause problems, like leaking from where the power cord comes out of the filter. Just keep your eye on it, and hopefully you can figure out where you want everything and trim the hoses up then. Also, make sure you dont have any kinks in the hoses

Some other people with a bit more experience with these filters may say something different about it.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Robg32

Erk said:


> welcome to the club!
> I think you will wanna cut them eventually....if you look at the manual for the filter, it tells you that leaving them too long, or cutting them too short can cause problems, like leaking from where the power cord comes out of the filter. Just keep your eye on it, and hopefully you can figure out where you want everything and trim the hoses up then. Also, make sure you dont have any kinks in the hoses



I don't think they are long enough to kink, just longer than what the manual recommended. 

Thats another thing I am super worried about leaking. Should I? Anyone ever have an issue? I made sure everything was nice and snug. I just envision the tank draining into my living room and coming home to a flood. Then again I have an overactive imagination which always thinks of the worst case scenarios.


----------



## Erk

I know the feeling with leaks! I get paranoid about that too! The only time I really ever had an issue with leaking was when I tried to hook up a DiY inline reactor....the filter wouldnt prime itself and fill up properly on restarts, and it would leak out from the back where the cord comes out

If its filled up and running now, and nothing is leaking from that area, then you should be fine...have you read all this thread? I know its a lot of pages...I skimmed the majority of it, and I know some issues were brought up about some of this same kind of things, so it may be a good skim for you

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Robg32

Yeah I have been kind of skimming my way through it today. I was thinking about a reactor but I use a powerhead right now which I like for the added water movement and its working really well, so I decided to leave well enough alone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The main issue I have found with too long hoses is air bubbles getting trapped in loops when you do a filter cleaning. This can cause and airlock and can be a real pain to get the filter going ahead afterwards. I have this issue right now, and plan to cut mine shorter.


----------



## Robg32

2wheelsx2 said:


> The main issue I have found with too long hoses is air bubbles getting trapped in loops when you do a filter cleaning. This can cause and airlock and can be a real pain to get the filter going ahead afterwards. I have this issue right now, and plan to cut mine shorter.



Ok, now thats an exellent reason. Mine don't have "Loops" but I could see how air could get trapped in there.


----------



## Brian A

I have to agree. I would get air pockets in my hoses when i would do filter cleanings but now that i cut some length off of the hoses it never happens.


----------



## Oxygenator

If Eheim's are the "Mercedes Benz of the filter world" think about it every taxi cab in Germany is a Mercedes and run of the mill cabs are not exactly deluxe.
My Filstar XP 2 hasn't had any clamps break like the old Eheims, hasn't busted an impeller yet like my old Eheims, and has not yet so negatively enriched my vocabulary with new creations as the old Eheim priming process did. Five minutes and my Filstar was set and it was not half as noisy as the old Eheims and much more affordable. Mercedes? Nah! Money guzzling Caddy? Yeah!!!! However it was so much fun to toss them into the dumpster!


----------



## synodontis

Oxygenator said:


> If Eheim's are the "Mercedes Benz of the filter world" think about it every taxi cab in Germany is a Mercedes and run of the mill cabs are not exactly deluxe.
> My Filstar XP 2 hasn't had any clamps break like the old Eheims, hasn't busted an impeller yet like my old Eheims, and has not yet so negatively enriched my vocabulary with new creations as the old Eheim priming process did. Five minutes and my Filstar was set and it was not half as noisy as the old Eheims and much more affordable. Mercedes? Nah! Money guzzling Caddy? Yeah!!!! However it was so much fun to toss them into the dumpster!


The point is, this thread is just a rather pointless topic, and meandours according to people's experiences.

So let me tell you mine: I've always used Eheim. I have:

2213 x 2 (one running over 20 years - no problems at all!)
2215
2217 x 2 (God knows how long these have been running)
1060 universal pump
1260 universal pump running my freshwater protein skimmer (fish only tank)
2228 (I think, it's the professionel II)
1048 universal pump for pumping RO water
1252 universal pump for mixing water in the RO container
2252 internal power filter
various suckers, walking sticks, double cocked shut off taps, couplers, spray bars, reducers, T pieces etc. . . .

And yes, my impeller on the Professionel gave way recently, but that was quickly replaced since parts are always available. That was the only canister problem I've ever had in my time of using Eheim equipment. I personally won't touch their thermofilters or their pH controllers but that's only because I don't like heating combined with filteration in one point of failure and that there are better makes of pH controllers around.

Due to the manufacturing process no company can give you a 100% guarantee that their equipment is going to last forever. On the face of it, any brand of canister filter should, notwithstanding abuse from the using, last a very long time and be maintenance free. Eheim I've found have always been consistent in quality and finish of their products.


----------



## bsmith

synodontis said:


> The point is, this thread is just a rather pointless topic, and meandours according to people's experiences.
> 
> So let me tell you mine: I've always used Eheim. I have:
> 
> 2213 x 2 (one running over 20 years - no problems at all!)
> 2215
> 2217 x 2 (God knows how long these have been running)
> 1060 universal pump
> 1260 universal pump running my freshwater protein skimmer (fish only tank)
> 2228 (I think, it's the professionel II)
> 1048 universal pump for pumping RO water
> 1252 universal pump for mixing water in the RO container
> 2252 internal power filter
> various suckers, walking sticks, double cocked shut off taps, couplers, spray bars, reducers, T pieces etc. . . .
> 
> And yes, my impeller on the Professionel gave way recently, but that was quickly replaced since parts are always available. That was the only canister problem I've ever had in my time of using Eheim equipment. I personally won't touch their thermofilters or their pH controllers but that's only because I don't like heating combined with filteration in one point of failure and that there are better makes of pH controllers around.
> 
> Due to the manufacturing process no company can give you a 100% guarantee that their equipment is going to last forever. On the face of it, any brand of canister filter should, notwithstanding abuse from the using, last a very long time and be maintenance free. Eheim I've found have always been consistent in quality and finish of their products.


great happy your happy with your eheims!

now go find the eheim registration thread, and let everyone on there know that you think that thread is pointless.


----------



## synodontis

bsmith782 said:


> great happy your happy with your eheims!
> 
> now go find the eheim registration thread, and let everyone on there know that you think that thread is pointless.


The point I'm trying to make, in case you don't understand, is that I could of gotten a fluval (say) or maybe another make or brand, have it run faultlessly for years and then go on about how I don't need to use Eheim equipment!

Most pumps, apart from the seriously dreadful makes, can potentially last a long time without fault, and that includes the cheaper brands we are seeing. All because you have success with these cheaper brands do not logically imply that Eheim is useless. Because from that we could say that is I use brand X brand Y is useless and work it in reverse as well.

For these reasons I will not be signing the Eheim registration thread.

Mind you, I personally think that as far as extra add ons etc . . Eheim make the best shut off taps, fittings etc. . .


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

I finally broke down and bought an XP2 for my 29 gallon tank. I paid 69.99 for it, free shipping, it arrived in 2 days from Petsmart.com. 

It is super quiet. It's actually quieter than the HOB on the back of my 10 gallon tank. 

I am pimp #105


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im in!! #?


----------



## swylie

I'm not sure I'll ever be a Filstar pimp considering how well my DIY canister is working out, but we'll see how durable it proves to be. In the meantime, anyone care to humor me? How large are the filstar media baskets? I'd like to compare my flow rates vs. filter bed depth to other brands, but I can't find any data for filstars...


----------



## dmbProducts

morinfen said:


> So i heard all this "hype" about the Eheim line of canister filters and almost gave in to getting the Eheim Ecco model but thankfully i did not... I went and got me a Filstar XP 2 for my 29 gallon aquarium, and i am left wondering.. how the hell can an Eheim really be that much better anyways? I have heard people say things about how the Filstar line of canister filters make noise where Eheims dont, yet i have turned off everything in my living room and got down with my ear right by my XP2 and i can barely hear anything at all! These filters are about as silent as you can get! I think my UV filter makes more noise! To add to it, my water has never been so clear before, its just absolutely amazingly clear, has absolutely no smell, and my plants seem to be pearling much much more than they used to. Also, i have noticed that the XP2 had everything i needed with it, it even had a spraybar! I thought that the filter would take me about an hour or longer to get together and working... it took me 5 minutes! And i had no leaks what so ever! The priming was so easy, all i had to do is poor a small glass of water into the tube through the syphon intake and then screw the little lid thingy back on, flip the switch down, and i was good to go! You cant get much more easier than that! Then if you have to clean the filter you just flip the switch up and it totally shuts the water off so i can just disconnect the assembly at the top and pick the filter up and do your cleaning. I am just so extremely happy with this filter, its a great little filter and it does its job very very well and it only put me out 80 dollars and that is including the shipping! This product is DEFINATELY recommended!!!! roud:


 
Glad to hear it's working out. Hopefully in one year your able to find parts.
I still have an 18yr old Eheim running under my tank, that's the difference.


----------



## fshfanatic

dmbProducts said:


> Glad to hear it's working out. Hopefully in one year your able to find parts.
> I still have an 18yr old Eheim running under my tank, that's the difference.


Yup my oldest is close to 10 yrs. Only have to replace the impeller shaft because *I* broke it.


----------



## god of jibbrock

i have 2 eheims running 2213/2217 their quite my dad had a 2217 he had it for about 5-6 years no problems then he gave it away


----------



## Jman17H

I want in on the Filstar club!

I bought my 1st over the summer, love it and have since bought 2 more. 

The XP3's prime great and that sure beats having to use the shop vac to start my Eheim 2260. When I need to clean that thing next in 3-4 months (It is on a 75 gal and way over filtering) it is being replaced by another XP3! I will give the 2260 credit as I bought it used and it does say West Germany on it?

Next to go, piece of garbage fluval on a 30 that is getting replaced with an XP1 when I get around to it.

To those who have isue with the slight noise of a filstar, not sure what to say? At least you know that a Filstar is running and personally I like the sounds as complete silence bothers me and I in fact like random noise when I sleep.

Filstar, only way I go!


----------



## fshfanatic

Jman17H said:


> I want in on the Filstar club!
> 
> I bought my 1st over the summer, love it and have since bought 2 more.
> 
> The XP3's prime great and that sure beats having to use the shop vac to start my Eheim 2260. When I need to clean that thing next in 3-4 months (It is on a 75 gal and way over filtering) it is being replaced by another XP3! I will give the 2260 credit as I bought it used and it does say West Germany on it?
> 
> Next to go, piece of garbage fluval on a 30 that is getting replaced with an XP1 when I get around to it.
> 
> To those who have isue with the slight noise of a filstar, not sure what to say? At least you know that a Filstar is running and personally I like the sounds as complete silence bothers me and I in fact like random noise when I sleep.
> 
> Filstar, only way I go!


When you replace that 2260 let me know, I will take it off your hands,.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Count me in! Just ordered one from swap and shop and hopefully it'll arrive end of this week/early next. And dunno what number I should be...


----------



## Tdon1md

dmbProducts said:


> Glad to hear it's working out. Hopefully in one year your able to find parts.
> I still have an 18yr old Eheim running under my tank, that's the difference.


So you know that a Rena won't last 9+ years for a fact? As much as you save on a Rena, it only has to last 1/2 as long to be a better value! I'd rather keep my money in the bank then give it to the manufacturer of a filter for my fish tank. Geeze you guys are persistent. Why don't you just go try to corrupt and brain wash the minds of those who are weak and impressionable rather then throw stones at those who are obviously tickled with their decisions. You know what, on second thought, maybe it's better you waste your time on folks here rather then talking others into waisting their money in other threads. Your skins are thick and shoulders are broad aren't they guys?
________
LIVE SEX WEBSHOWS


----------



## fshfanatic

He didnt say it wouldnt last, he merely stated he hoped they could find parts. Huge difference. Once again. Yes Rena's are a little less but they arnt as cheap as you would make them out to be. In all reality they are about 10% less then Eheim.


----------



## Tdon1md

fshfanatic said:


> He didn't say it wouldn't last, he merely stated he hoped they could find parts. Huge difference. Once again. Yes Rena's are a little less but they aren't as cheap as you would make them out to be. In all reality they are about 10% less then Ehiem.


Man, I don't expect you to change your thinking. You believe what you believe and I'm cool with that. Please stop chasing me and reputing everything I post. The facts speak for themselves, as everyone of the members of this thread already have come to understand. If you wanna believe that and Ehiem is only 10% more, that's your business. The rest of us know the truth. No problem. And hey, if you're happy with your filters, I'm happy for you! I really am. That's what counts! So I'd like to propose a truce. Now please leave me along.

Thanks,
________
Extreme vaporizer - glass cyclone filling chamber


----------



## dmbProducts

Tdon1md said:


> So you know that a Rena won't last 9+ years for a fact? As much as you save on a Rena, it only has to last 1/2 as long to be a better value! I'd rather keep my money in the bank then give it to the manufacturer of a filter for my fish tank. Geeze you guys are persistent. Why don't you just go try to corrupt and brain wash the minds of those who are weak and impressionable rather then throw stones at those who are obviously tickled with their decisions. You know what, on second thought, maybe it's better you waste your time on folks here rather then talking others into waisting their money in other threads. Your skins are thick and shoulders are broad aren't they guys?


wow.. If Rena works then buy a couple more (its all fun poking each other).
I'm really not putting down any Filter that works, just know what I can depend on. 

Seems you are a Rena fan?, what was the first RENA aquarium filter made, in what year, and can you still get parts?


----------



## lilflippy

Add me to The Filstar PIMP club 

I purchased a RENA xP 1

1. Silent
2. Excellent flow rate
3. Excellent filtration
4. Only $59.99 free shipping Bigalsonline.com

Have it on my 20 gallon tank


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

I just bought an XP2 and I am really liking it so far. Does that make me a big pimp?


----------



## alpine

Eheims are Quality ! I am going to sell my Eheims , 2026 Pro (3 of them ) and a 2028 Pro soon . I guess I will post the in ebay. If anyone is interested please email me [email protected] . I keep discus on bare tanks and I think the Aquaclears are going to do better with the maintenace and feeding schedule I use .

roberto


----------



## krylon

Last number I saw was Pimp #105. I picked up an XP3 so I'll start it up again.

I'm #106!


----------



## gotcheaprice

Hmm, alright, I guess I'll just give myself #107. SOmeone else posted earlier, so didn't know to skip him or not xD


----------



## ansbfish

I have an XP3 for a bit now, I am actually using it in my 10g until I feel the need to move over to a bigger tank and break out some older filters. (fish are still tiny)

I gotta say, I was hesitant due to noise complaints on almost every review site everywhere, but its quiet imo, not silent by a stretch, but a laptop, computer, even tv on mute is noisier.

Oh, the current in the 10g is no problem either, it even houses a betta who loves it. I just put the spray bar in the corner, facing the glass and the water surface is perfectly smooth.

I guess I'll take #108?


----------



## CmLaracy

#109 baby!


----------



## calihawker

Ok. I'm in.
#110. 2 xp3's and an xp4

Steve


----------



## pedietz

Due to my inline co2 diffuser, my xp2 primes in reverse (air out the intake)...
quite a pain in the rear to get the thing working.

Usually have to unscrew the black thing on the intake and release the air that way...

The Co2 diffuser isn't anything special... just some pvc piping with bio balls in it...

I might try an eheim next time...

Or maybe the xp3 is mandatory...


----------



## Gundy

Just got an XP3 for my bday, I suppose I am #111.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Damn, I was hoping for 111. I guess I am 112?


----------



## CmLaracy

i want 117 cause thats master chief!!


----------



## resowner92

i have an xp3 i will be #113 (if its not taken)

ps filstars RULE!!!


----------



## gloriabills

Formerly Eheim pimp #215.
Now Filstar pimp #114


----------



## jlroar

Ohhhh the humanity! Canister war 3 is upon us and the sky is getting cloudy! I fear this may be the end!

James
PS: I love my Eheim 2217 but it is a p.i.t.a. to prime!


----------



## markkoelsch

I sure like my XP1, and when I do another, larger tank I will do an XP2 or XP3. I guess that makes me a Filstar Pimp.


----------



## Madfish

#115 yes 2 xp3's on my 120


----------



## ansbfish

I've already got my number, but I'm fixing to order another xP 3 today.


----------



## outcast

I hereby proclaim myself Filstar Pimp #116!

after much waiting, the price dropped at the local shop and i picked it up for $80 canadian

got me an xp1 since the flow rates on the xp2 would be way to much in my 10 gallon tank . I bought it more for my future upgrade to a 40 breeder or something. i must say though, it was a bitch to get it to shut with the stars in it. took a lot pressure to close it enough to latch it.

I have the activated carbon in it for now to give the water a good cleaning, man was i suprised how quickly the water was crystal clear. took a while for o2 bubbles to not be blown out of the spray bar. it runs silent (unless i put my head next to it) and has plenty of power. with it in my 10 gallon tank, my fishies hated the current so it took some spray bar adjusting to break up the flow.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

outcast said:


> i must say though, it was a bitch to get it to shut with the stars in it. took a lot pressure to close it enough to latch it.


This comment has me confused as I have no idea what you are talking about???

How do you like the flow rate for the XP1 in the 10 gallon? I don't know if it comes with the XP1, but there is a ventury ball valve that comes with the XP2 that hooks up to the spraybar. It allows you to slow down the flow or increase it to 100%. It works really well.


----------



## outcast

what i mean is the bio filtering plastic stars. in the xp1, its a tight fit with the chemical filteration in there too, the store guy (and this guy does indeed know what he's talking about) said most people were able to fit five in without much of a problem, but more than that was difficult. So i put in 9 of them, hence taking a lot of pressure to close the lid  but it worked fine. The XP1 did come with the valve, but placing it on the spray bar made the length too long, thus hitting my intake pipe, so i removed it. once i pointed the spray bar towards the glass on an angle, the flow was diffused enough to stop surface rippling and make the fishies happy without compromising flow rate  theres now a mild current in the tank like i prefer and no more discoloration to my water (mild algae issues plus tanins). So i am very happy with. Only had one issue besides the stars though, man was it a tight fit to get the tubing on, i gave up at 4 cm rather than 5cm, as i could still get the tube clamp on fine with that length (and i used water pump pliers to give the clamps a couple extra clicks for safe measures)


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Oucast,

Thanks for the clarification. I too had problems getting the hoses on (mainly the filter side) I actually used a water soluable lubricant and was able to slide them on all of the way. As tight as the tubing fits for these filters, you probably don't even need the hose clamps they ship with.


----------



## gotcheaprice

I know everyone says that they can't really hear their filters, but I have a xp3 and it's pretty noisy 
I can hear it from across the living room. Not too noticeable, but you can hear it. Is it cause I have it in a open wooden cabinet?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

I am going to take a guess and say yes. My DYI CO2 reactor is plumbed into the outflow of my XP2. It is inside my cabinet and you can't hear a thing. Once you open the cabinet up though, you can hear gurgling and the filter humming. Can't hear a thing with the door closed though.


----------



## outcast

another thing im thinking is perhaps the compartment with the bio media may have loose bits in it, if you throw in the stars or ceramics between two foam bits, it may quiet down a bit. just a thought


----------



## Wookiellmonster

I'll be #117 
---
Nvm #118, looks like CmLaracy has claimed #117.


----------



## trckrunrmike

Is it hard to use Lily Pipes with the Filstar?


----------



## fshfanatic

trckrunrmike said:


> Is it hard to use Lily Pipes with the Filstar?


Why would it be? Think man think...


----------



## BentZero

looks like i am filstar pimp #119!


----------



## jinx©

I guess I'll take the #120 jersey 

I've always been puzzled by the differing opinions on the noise level of these filters. I'm not sure if it's a variable in the filters/motors themselves, or just a difference in each individuals idea of what noisy is.

I have an xp3 in an enclosed cabinet stand right behind our loveseat and it can't be heard at all. Even with the door open you pretty much have to stick your head inside the stand to hear it.

I will say that it's slightly louder than the silent Eheims I've owned in the past, but not to the point that it would be a deal breaker by any means.

So far it's been a great filter for a great price. I have no regrets and would buy it again.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

I have an upgraded Tivo with an IDE drive that people swear is noisy. I chose the drive because I knew that it worked well as I use the same type for other applications. I have placed the Tivo under my big screen inside of a cabinet where the glass doors are closed all of the time and I never heard a thing. I recently moved the Tivo to my bedroom and now it is out in the open. I now know why the people complained about the noise of this particular drive.

Ultimately though, I am not sensitive to these types of noises where I think other people are. A slight hum from a working Filstar doesn't draw my attention, but other people find it extremely anoying. It just comes down to how sensitive you are to these things.


----------



## chicken

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Oucast,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I too had problems getting the hoses on (mainly the filter side) I actually used a water soluable lubricant and was able to slide them on all of the way. As tight as the tubing fits for these filters, you probably don't even need the hose clamps they ship with.


Soaking the hoses in very hot water, and then using a thin smear of vegetable oil for lubrication makes the hoses slide right on. (I can't take credit for this discovery; got this tip on another forum.)


----------



## trckrunrmike

fshfanatic said:


> Why would it be? Think man think...


Well I've been having troubles starting the thing on the stuff they give us...


----------



## AndrewH

I guess I'll claim "Filstar Pimp #121" 

I have an XP1 on my 33 and an XP3 on my 90 and love 'em both.

My personal suggestion would be to but a carpet square or styrofoam under the XPx to reduce noise (please forgive me if this was already suggested,  I didn't read all 37 pages worth). The noise might be getting transferred through the stand/cabinet it's sitting on or is "humming" at a frequency you're sensitive to. Simply putting something under the base of the filter to absorb vibrations should help.


----------



## BentZero

Definitely should help. I had a similar problem with my sump when my tank was a saltwater setup. I just used some extra filter foam that I had and put it underneath the sump. The noise was greatly reduced. The rubber feet on my XP2 are sufficient though and the tank is even closer to me now than my salt water tank was.


----------



## Tamelesstgr

Just picked up a lightly used XP2 for $65 bucks. Just need some new suction cups for the spray bar. I really like the construction and quality, even though this is my first canister. I can't wait to get it set up.


----------



## critter333294

I guess i'll be filstar pimp 122. I recently set up my first xp2 on my 29g, and I love it! Its super quiet and the water is very clear.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

I finally feel like I belong...

just bought an XP1 for my 29g and it is o so schmexii

i declare my self filstar pimp 123

all hail Narnia!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I finally feel like I belong...
> 
> just bought an XP1 for my 29g and it is o so schmexii
> 
> i declare my self filstar pimp 123
> 
> all hail Narnia!



So, what do you think IM? Perfect for the tank or what?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

I don't see why people insist on getting a XP2 for a 29g. I basically followed Bigstick's 29g tank and it is BEAUTIFUL! 

The flow is great and the water is crystal clear, i don't think I need to spend an extra $25 for 50 more GPH and an extra bucket that I won't use. Besides, I won't be getting a bigger tank anytime soon.

What funny is that I don't have lighting, substrate, CO2, or anything else in that tank except water and my filter, lol. I was so eager to get it working, and I needed to test my tanks ability to hold water as I bought it at a flea market and the silcone seals look beat up. I am going to make a thread on it tommorrow and get everybodies opinion. I don't want 29g sitting on my bedroom floor... yikes


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I don't see why people insist on getting a XP2 for a 29g. I basically followed Bigstick's 29g tank and it is BEAUTIFUL!


I am glad its working out for you. I think I might have been one of the people suggesting an XP2. I am pretty sure I didn't insist though . I just tend to over do it these days so that I don't have to go back and buy something that I should have bought in the first place. I have a high bioload as well as a high plant load so the extra filtration fit my needs better than the XP1 would have. Glad to hear the XP1 is working out for you. Rena does make good filters.


----------



## fshfanatic

Most people, well lets give them the benefit of the doubt, some people just dont realize that good filtration doesn not necessarily mean higher flow.


----------



## Buck

Filter size is more dependant on the amount of weeds in a tank, not so much in tank size only. A 29G with a low growing carpet and a branch in it is way different then a 29G loaded with stem plants. Once that 29G stem tank takes off you would wish you had an XP3. Those advertised tank sizes are not made for planted tanks, they are a guideline for "fish bowls"...
There is not a lot of difference between the 1 & 2 but the extra media baskets make it the more "efficient" filter to go with. 

Too much flow is always better then not enough and that is why they include the throttles.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

with a high plant load, you wouldn't need a better filter as the plants act as the filter, right?

If you look at Bigstick's 29g journal, he is using an XP1 and his tank has a high plant load and is doing great.


----------



## critter333294

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I don't see why people insist on getting a XP2 for a 29g. I basically followed Bigstick's 29g tank and it is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> The flow is great and the water is crystal clear, i don't think I need to spend an extra $25 for 50 more GPH and an extra bucket that I won't use. Besides, I won't be getting a bigger tank anytime soon.


I only got an xp2 because I paid 65 bucks for it from a price match at petsmart.


----------



## BentZero

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I don't see why people insist on getting a XP2 for a 29g. I basically followed Bigstick's 29g tank and it is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> The flow is great and the water is crystal clear, i don't think I need to spend an extra $25 for 50 more GPH and an extra bucket that I won't use. Besides, I won't be getting a bigger tank anytime soon.


You can never over filter. You can decrease the flow of an XP2, but you can't increase the number of trays allowed by the XP1. I've got an XP2 with two layers of filter foam, crushed coral, and bio-chem stars. That's the media I wanted in my filter so the XP2 was a no-brainer for me. To each his own though. This is nowhere near a by the numbers hobby.


----------



## handsomeboy

so i was out of the aquarium hobby for about a year, and i got back into it and found out that they had an xp4 out! amazing!


----------



## kana

I will join the Filstar pimp club with #124


----------



## Matak

jesstray;177659 August 24/05 said:


> I here by dub you, sir Matak algae grower, FILSTAR PIMP# 29. Now go out, be proud, and show the world how quiet Filstar filters are!!!


Ok, two & a half years running, still very quiet, doesn't leak, don't have to prime after media cleaning and my alternative filter media only cost $3!


----------



## spalmer114

I guess I am #125. I am having a slight problem though, curious if anyone else has had the same issue. I seem to always have a gurgling sound, which is caused by the water level being low in the filter. I take the filter out from under my stand, feel it to the top with water and the noise goes away. The problem is that it keeps happening. It usually takes less than a day for the water level to drop and the noise to start again. Any ideas on what is causing this, besides a leak? It's starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## roybot73

Does one have to have the Filstar actually _running_ to be a member of the illustrious *Filstar Pimp Club*, or does a mere purchase enter one into the fray?

I'll be up and running in a week or two with a Cal Aqua Labs 'Lilly Pipe' modded XP1 on a 20 long... Can't wait!!!

Am I #126, or do I have to wait? :hihi:


----------



## rolloffhill

Ohhh I wanna conform!!! I'll take 127....


----------



## got2envy

Just bought a XP3 for my 75 cichlid tank..Big Pimpin' #128 

oooh and I price matched at Petsmart for $104.99 :thumbsup:


----------



## rolloffhill

Same here, but I had a $10 coupon from Science diet dog food to go with it.

Here is a $5.00 coupon online I found the other day

http://promotions.petsmart.com/land...um=cpc&utm_term=5315597&utm_campaign=aquatics


----------



## Bugman

Guess that makes me #129. First planted tank started Christmas weekend. I've learned a lot reading this forum! Decided I needed to replace my Penguin 330 Bio Wheel with a canister. After doing a lot of research here and on the web in general, I decided to go with the Filstar XP2 on my 55 Gallon. Setup was quick and easy. Priming was a breeze. Been running for about 1 hour now and water is very clear. Have to admit there is a very sight noise. Have to get down close to the stand to here it. Can't hear it with the fans on the lights running. Very happy with my decision.

Are there suggestions to the best way to direct the spray bar? Up, down, back ect. Does it make a difference? Tank is heavly planted. Fish - 2 Austrailan rainbows, 2 New Guinea rainbows, 2 tourquoise rainbows, 1 Boesemani rainbow, 2 Angels, 1 longfin ram, 2 blue ram, 1 gold ram and 4 SAE. Light - 4X65 flor compact. DIY co2 with Rio aquapump powerhead.


----------



## BentZero

spalmer114 said:


> I guess I am #125. I am having a slight problem though, curious if anyone else has had the same issue. I seem to always have a gurgling sound, which is caused by the water level being low in the filter. I take the filter out from under my stand, feel it to the top with water and the noise goes away. The problem is that it keeps happening. It usually takes less than a day for the water level to drop and the noise to start again. Any ideas on what is causing this, besides a leak? It's starting to drive me crazy.


I haven't had any problems like this. Logic would say that water is leaving the filter faster than it's entering. Is there a clog in your intake line at all? Have you tried decreasing the flow at the spray bar?


----------



## BentZero

Bugman said:


> Are there suggestions to the best way to direct the spray bar? Up, down, back ect. Does it make a difference?


I've got my bar position horizontally about 3" from the surface pointing at an angle to create a bit of surface movement.


----------



## fshfanatic

spalmer114 said:


> I guess I am #125. I am having a slight problem though, curious if anyone else has had the same issue. I seem to always have a gurgling sound, which is caused by the water level being low in the filter. I take the filter out from under my stand, feel it to the top with water and the noise goes away. The problem is that it keeps happening. It usually takes less than a day for the water level to drop and the noise to start again. Any ideas on what is causing this, besides a leak? It's starting to drive me crazy.


Sounds like it is sucking air from somewhere. Check your connections.


----------



## BentZero

I didn't think about that. Probably because I've got my clamps on so tight I thought that I was going to break the pipes.


----------



## mrbman7

I'm #130 w007!!

XP3 on a 55G. I love it. Silent as the grave and does a great job!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Guess that makes me #131.

Just got an XP2, will run it with my Emperor HOB on my 90gal, for now... and we'll see?


----------



## ccattie

Can I be #132? I have an XP3 on my 55gal.
-c


----------



## Dave in the basement

133! XP3 on my 55. I wish I had tried canister filters in general about five years ago. 

Dave


----------



## froghair

:icon_arro #134 My tee shirt reads, "I Loves My Filstar". roud:


----------



## blazeyreef

I guess im #135  I have had my XP1 for about 5 months, I really like it. Though I wish I would have gotten a XP2 or 3, I realy like it! Though mine is a pain to prime somtimes... oh well
but for $63 petsmart price match, you CAN NOT beat it!!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

I will take # 136! I have two XP3's! bought online for 120.00 each with shipping! even got the bio chem stars with them for that price! excellent filters.. quiet too!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Bump.

Just because it's only fair. :icon_wink 

Keep the *Filter Wars* fair and friendly! :icon_lol:

HMMM seems this thread has been viewed more than 2000 times more than the Eheim Pimp Club thread, too! :angel:


----------



## lescarpentier

lauraleellbp said:


> HMMM seems this thread has been viewed more than 2000 times more than the Eheim Pimp Club thread, too! :angel:


Yes it has,but about 160 less members. HMMM


----------



## shibby

Torpedobarb said:


> I will take # 136! I have two XP3's! bought online for 120.00 each with shipping! even got the bio chem stars with them for that price! excellent filters.. quiet too!


where did u get them? thats a great price


----------



## tropicalfish

137!


----------



## Lnb

#138 

Xp2's on 20L and 15G :icon_mrgr


----------



## idontknow

#139. 1 xp3 on 32 gallon. Picked it up brand new for 119.00 from kensfish.com :thumbsup:


----------



## customdrumfinishes

the eheim green colored canisters plastic breakes easy?, the plastic is always broken when see one for sale used why is that?


----------



## Lnb

Maybe because Eheim folks are a bunch of klutzs ............ ? :tongue:


----------



## fshfanatic

customdrumfinishes said:


> the eheim green colored canisters plastic breakes easy?, the plastic is always broken when see one for sale used why is that?


Never seen that.



lnb said:


> Maybe because Eheim folks are a bunch of klutzs ............ ? :tongue:


umm kay.


----------



## icom

I must be #140 with my XP3


----------



## @[email protected]

lnb said:


> Maybe because Eheim folks are a bunch of klutzs ............ ? :tongue:


im sorry, but my eheims work well. they are so amazing in fact that i have an extra one in my closest just because i love them so much.


----------



## Lnb

> the eheim green colored canisters plastic breakes easy?, the plastic is always broken when see one for sale used why is that?
> 
> Maybe because Eheim folks are a bunch of klutzs ............ ? :tongue:





> im sorry, but my eheims work well. they are so amazing in fact that i have an extra one in my closest just because i love them so much.


 
Now that is true love!

I love both of them ...... I have an xp3 in my closet as a spare and if I see an Eheim at a good sale price, I'll have a spare one of those too. Now that I've figured out how to put one together.


----------



## stlfishlover

*#141* :bounce: 

I have 2 XP3's on my 125g and *LOVE* 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## white-worms

I've used Ehiem cansiter filters in the past, and they are very good filters. Now though, I just use the ones that came with my system and they seem just as good.

Things have moved on now, years ago all there used to be was Fluval and Ehiem canister filters. And Ehiem used to wipe the floor with them. But now we have loads of different makes of cansiter filters. And technology has moved on also and even Fluval now do much better cansiter filters. I like there FX range.


----------



## dooboogoo

Ok, so I think I'm convinced...I'm gonna get an XP2 for a 29g I'm planning to set up in a month or so.


----------



## bsmith

dooboogoo said:


> Ok, so I think I'm convinced...I'm gonna get an XP2 for a 29g I'm planning to set up in a month or so.


That would be a great choice. I have a xp1 on a 37g that works well.


----------



## lauraleellbp

dooboogoo said:


> Ok, so I think I'm convinced...I'm gonna get an XP2 for a 29g I'm planning to set up in a month or so.


I'm moving my XP2 over to my 29gal so I think it will work! (as soon as I get my Eheim 2217 set up for my 90gal instead of the XP2... but shhhhhh don't mention that in here!  )

I really like my XP2, very user-friendly! :thumbsup:


----------



## lescarpentier

lauraleellbp said:


> I'm moving my XP2 over to my 29gal so I think it will work! (as soon as *I get my Eheim 2217 set up for my 90gal instead of the XP2... but shhhhhh don't mention that in here! * )
> *I really like my XP2,* very user-friendly! :thumbsup:




* Busted!!
Temporary 30 day ban from Eheim club imposed!*


----------



## Jeff5614

It's good to see Les giving the Filstar folks, as well as the Fluval fans, a hard time.


----------



## lauraleellbp

lescarpentier said:


> *Busted!!*
> *Temporary 30 day ban from Eheim club imposed!*


ROFL

I hadn't joined the Eheim posse in the first place- green capes, tights and thongs don't go with my complexion!


----------



## Complexity

I'm an equal opportunity pimp. I think this makes me Filstar pimp #142!


----------



## FastTimes

first post!! Filstar pimp #143, lol whateva that means.

Xp2


----------



## rich815

I already have Eheim 2026 and 2028 but some one just gave me an XP3! Got to change the flow pipes but I'll add it to my tank ands I'll be in business. 

So, can people dual pimp? Or is it one of those "you're either with us or against us!" ???

One thing for sure I can compare and see which are indeed better....


----------



## Complexity

I'm a dual pimper. Never asked for permission. I decided to be a trendsetter. :hihi:


----------



## Complexity

rich815 said:


> One thing for sure I can compare and see which are indeed better....


BTW, I have found that both brands have their plusses and minuses. I have not found either to be "better" than the other as a whole. However, there is one thing I have found to be true of both brands. They are both very good filters so I don't think anyone would go wrong getting either brand.

I think my XPs are easier to work with, as far as maintaining and priming, while my Eheim is a quieter filter. Both are quiet, but the Eheim is so quiet, I can't tell it's even running without putting my ear close to the filter.

My experiences with both filters is also blurred a bit since each filter is connected to something on the output which affects the overall functioning of the filters (priming, air pockets causing noise, etc.). My Eheim has a large UV sterilizer inline with its output while my XP4 has a large Rex-style CO2 reactor inline with its output. So when the connections or air pockets form in either, it affects the filter's performance. So it's hard to say how they would work without the inline extras.

I do have an XP2 on my smaller tank without anything inline (yet). That filter is extremely quiet and fantastic to maintain. No priming or noise issues. It's actually my favorite of all 3 canisters because of that. Therefore, I think the filters pros and cons not only depend on the brand of the filters, but the filter models of each brand and how they are setup.


----------



## Smitty83

Filstar XP3 Pimp #144

I love my pump expect i always have problem priming I might just have to trim more slack out of my hoses But anyways its been running for 2 1/2 years now and no problems:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

Smitty83 said:


> Filstar XP3 Pimp #144
> 
> I love my pump expect i always have problem priming I might just have to trim more slack out of my hoses But anyways its been running for 2 1/2 years now and no problems:thumbsup:


easy way to prime it is to unclasp one of the clips and lift the corner until it fills the tub and close it up.. done!


----------



## Smitty83

kool never thought of that but i usually don't have a problem with filling the tube but when i need to fill the canister the air stays in the canister and don't come out the other tube so i have to keep releasing the pressure by disconnecting the tubes until the air is out


----------



## Natty

Smitty83 said:


> kool never thought of that but i usually don't have a problem with filling the tube but when i need to fill the canister the air stays in the canister and don't come out the other tube so i have to keep releasing the pressure by disconnecting the tubes until the air is out


 
What you gotta do is never lose the water in your inflow tube (where water flows into your eheim, the bigger one of the two) by closing the valve handle upon removal. Well, this is obvious because otherwise water will flow all over your flow once you open the quick disconnect. You probably encounter this issue if you attempt to clean everything. Just remember to keep water in your inflow.

Another thing is to keep your eheim below your tank water line as much as possible. 

A method that has almost always worked for me was this:

1. Disconnect and clean out your eheim. *Drain it out of all the water.*
2. Connect it back and as soon as you connect everything and switch on the handles to allow flow, plug your eheim in.
3. If your eheim is a good 4++ inches below your tank's waterline, the water will automatically flow into your eheim and fill up and boom, priming using gravity.

Now, if you do all this and your eheim is still having problems, I found this method very useful.

While your eheim is gurgling and trying to prime, you take a nice tub like those big 10 gallon rectangular tubberwares you find at walmart and you take your outflow tube out and point it directly downward into the tub. The reason for this to lower the needed pressure for the eheim to help it prime. Instead of the eheim having to push the water up and over your tank, it's just pushing it out and gravity does the rest.

Once its going, you can slightly close, not fully close, the flow so you can quickly put it back into your tank.

If you use a CO2 reactor and have problems, tell me. 

GL!


----------



## Complexity

Hey, Natty, did you notice you wrote instructions for an Eheim filter in the "I don't EVER want an Eheim!" thread? :icon_lol:

But I know what you meant. It's the same for all canisters, including Filstars.

Basically, as Natty said, the main key is to not lose the water in your intake tube. When you want to clean your filter, unplug it and then pull the tab open on the quick disconnect. This blocks the water in the intake tube from going anywhere so it stays full of water.

Now do your filter maintenance which results in the canister being empty of water. This is where the priming issue comes in.

Place the quick disconnect in place and lower the tab. This allows water to flow from the intake tube into the canister.

IF water does not immediately fill the canister or it stops before it's full (within 1" of the top), then there is an air leak in the intake side. This could be an air leak in the actual canister seal. There is no other way for air to get into the intake tube to break the syphon. So in that case, you have to first find the air leak and then try to prime again.

When the intake tube is empty of water, you have to pull the quick disconnect tab up, open the cap at the top of the intake hose, use the funnel to fill the tube with water, and then close the cap again. Now you should be able to lower the quick disconnect tab and the canister will fill with water.

One idiosyncrasy with Rena XP filters is that they will sometimes not fill up all the way even when the priming works right. The water will stop about 1" from the top. If that happens, unlatch one of the latches that holds the motor onto the canister. Pull the motor part upward slightly, and you should hear the air escaping while the canister fills with water. Once it reaches the top, relatch the latch and you're good to go. Always do this "burping" process with the canister unplugged. It just takes a second.

Anytime a canister of any brand will not prime when the intake tube is full of water, there is an air leak somewhere. Many times it's at the connections or the seal between the motor and the canister base. Once you find and fix the air leak, the canister will prime.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Complexity said:


> Basically, as Natty said, the main key is to not lose the water in your intake tube. When you want to clean your filter, unplug it and then pull the tab open on the quick disconnect. This blocks the water in the intake tube from going anywhere so it stays full of water.





Natty said:


> 1. Disconnect and clean out your eheim. *Drain it out of all the water.*
> 2. Connect it back and as soon as you connect everything and switch on the handles to allow flow, plug your eheim in.
> 3. If your eheim is a good 4++ inches below your tank's waterline, the water will automatically flow into your eheim and fill up and boom, priming using gravity.


But Natty said to empty _*all*_ of the water from the canister


----------



## die2win

:eek5: You mean they make a filter other than Eheim?!?!


----------



## Complexity

You can drain out all the water if you want, but I don't see any reason why you have to drain it all out. For example, sometimes you might want to just replace the fine filter pad at the very top of the canister. There's no reason to drain the canister to do that. And even if you do a full cleaning, I've heard that some people prefer to "prefill" the canister with water instead of priming it. Same difference.

The act of priming a canister is a simple law of physics: gravity. Water is heavier than air so as long as the intake tube is full, when it's allowed to flow into the canister (empty or even partly filled), the water will "fall" into the canister which will "push" the air out the only place it can go, out the outflow tubing. This is how all canisters work. Even an Eheim will automatically prime (without pushing the big button) when the intake tube is filled.

As long as water is heavier than air and there are no air leaks in the intake connections, then the water has no choice but to syphon out of the tank and into the canister. If it doesn't, then there are only 3 possible things that could be wrong. Either the tubing has a blockage (unlikely), the canister is above the intake screen inside the tank (therefore, no gravitational pull on the water to create a syphon) or there is air coming in the intake tube which will get sucked in faster and easier than water (which breaks the syphon). Of the three, an air leak is the most common.

If you continue to have problems with the priming not working, check the hose clamps you're using. I replaced the plastic ones that comes with the Rena canisters with metal Worm Drive Hose Clamps you find in hardware stores (pictured here). I find them much easier to use (easier to tighten and loosen) and they hold the hoses in place much more securely. If you switch to clamps like these, you shouldn't have any air leaks in the connections. So all that would be left is the possibility of an air leak in the seal between the canister motor and casing.


----------



## lescarpentier

> metal Worm Drive Hose Clamps you find in hardware stores (pictured here). I find them much easier to use (easier to tighten and loosen) and they hold the hoses in place much more securely.


I found some of these at "Harbor Freight" that are actually tool less and can be tightened by hand.They work great.


----------



## Complexity

Are you talking about these?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97088


----------



## lescarpentier

Complexity said:


> Are you talking about these?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97088


Those are the animals
So nice and handy to work with.


----------



## deleted_user_16

DOH! i jsut bought expensive plastic clamps for my 1/2 inch tubign and i come across ur link, god, curse my luck, i paid 7.50 for 5, and 5.99 for seachem prime 250 mL, GAHHH

get these, look like great deal


----------



## Complexity

Yup, they're cheap and work great. Fisherman, maybe you can return the expensive plastic ones you just got? Or just chalk it up to experience.

Les, I will look for the ones you got. I don't want to order them and pay shipping, but I would get them if they were at Lowes. My next project is to convert my 20L to a 29g, and add injected CO2 and an inline UVS — all of which require clamps.


----------



## jinx©

Thanks for the linkage on those clamps. roud:

I was just at Harbor Freight a week or so ago. Looks like another trips in order...lol


----------



## lescarpentier

Complexity said:


> Yup, they're cheap and work great. Fisherman, maybe you can return the expensive plastic ones you just got? Or just chalk it up to experience.
> 
> Les, I will look for the ones you got. I don't want to order them and pay shipping, but I would get them if they were at Lowes. My next project is to convert my 20L to a 29g, and add injected CO2 and an inline UVS — all of which require clamps.


There is a Harbor Freight store just a few minutes from here where I bought mine.

Maybe I should sell them *serially *in the SNS.:hihi:


----------



## AquaVu

I've just bought 2 XP3 to replace our old Magnum350 and the extremely troublesome Fluval 404. Why didn't I do this years ago??? We love our XP


----------



## bsmith

Woah, wrong neck of the woods for you isnt it buddy? Im suprised your keyboard/mouse didnt spontaneously combust when you clicked this thread! 


lescarpentier said:


> There is a Harbor Freight store just a few minutes from here where I bought mine.
> 
> Maybe I should sell them *serially *in the SNS.:hihi:


----------



## lescarpentier

bsmith782 said:


> Woah, wrong neck of the woods for you isnt it buddy? Im suprised your keyboard/mouse didnt spontaneously combust when you clicked this thread!


No,my keyboard/mouse did not self destruct,however I had an extreme wave of nausea come over me....Oh No!!..again...Gotta go..


----------



## bsmith

Maybe you need to get your equillibreum checked. roud:
Have a good weekend.



lescarpentier said:


> No,my keyboard/mouse did not self destruct,however I had an extreme wave of nausea come over me....Oh No!!..again...Gotta go..


----------



## Left C

I have an xp2 that I bought last year to check it out, but I haven't used it. It is still new in the box. 

I am still using my Eheims.

I don't deserve a Pimp Club Member Number do I?


----------



## EdTheEdge

How can so many people be so wrong?



Only kidding


----------



## bsmith

Give it to me.



Left C said:


> I have an xp2 that I bought last year to check it out, but I haven't used it. It is still new in the box.
> 
> I am still using my Eheims.
> 
> I don't deserve a Pimp Club Member Number do I?


----------



## lauraleellbp

OK I FINALLY assembled my Eheim 2217, so I can now "officially" compare the two.

The Eheim is definitely quieter than all of my XPs (I own an XP1, XP2 and an XP4).

HOWEVER- IMHO the Rena Filstars are definitely more user-friendly. They are much easier to set up (fewer parts, both sets of tubing are the same size, and the instructions are actually useful in comparison to the Martian the Eheim "instructions" must be written in.) 

Also, I very much dislike the Eheim green. I already purchased the gray and black after-market Eheim output assembly, and will definitely now purchase the intake assembly as well. I acutally wish both Eheim and Rena would change over to gray or black or clear...

Last but not least, I can tell that maintenance on the Eheim is going to be much more difficult. There aren't any handles so lifting and carrying this baby while it's full of water is going to be tricky. I'm also going to have to figure out a way to keep all the media separate and not make a mess when it comes time to disassemble and do a thorough cleaning. Bypass or no, I really like the Rena's media baskets.

All that being said, in the end I'd get whichever filter I found the best deal on. IMO you really can't go wrong with either one. :thumbsup:


----------



## lescarpentier

lauraleellbp said:


> OK I FINALLY assembled my Eheim 2217, so I can now "officially" compare the two.


Thanks for the honest assessment:thumbsup:



lauraleellbp said:


> Also, I very much dislike the Eheim green.


Careful! this could be offending to some of us.:icon_cool



lauraleellbp said:


> Last but not least, I can tell that maintenance on the Eheim is going to be much more difficult. There aren't any handles so lifting and carrying this baby while it's full of water is going to be tricky. I'm also going to have to figure out a way to keep all the media separate and not make a mess when it comes time to disassemble and do a thorough cleaning. Bypass or no, I really like the Rena's media baskets.
> :thumbsup:


You will find that your Classic will need to be cleaned less frequently.
This should also be factored in..


----------



## lauraleellbp

Why would the Eheim need to be cleaned less frequently? And are you just SAYING this oh Eheim-meister of the uber-ugly green, or have you actually done any comparison studies? (BTW do you actually own any XPs? :icon_cool)

Common sense to me says that the frequency of cleaning should be more directly related to the amount of debris in a tank. (Which reminds me, it _*is*_ time to clean the filter floss in my XP4 and recharge my Purigen...)


----------



## Complexity

LL, I could have written your review as I have found the very same differences between my Eheim and my XP4 filters that I'm using on my 75g tank.

The Eheim is definitely much quieter. Sometimes I've had to put my ear next to it to be sure it's running! Not so with the XP4. It has a medium pitch hum to it. It's not bad nor distracting in the room, but it's definitely not as quiet as the Eheim.

No joke on the Eheim instructions! Thank goodness I had installed my XP2 before getting the Eheim. I would not have wanted to try to install the Eheim as my first canister. The instructions (or lack thereof) is not at all helpful.

I also find the Rena to be much easier to work with as far as maintenance. They just work smoother for some reason. I have to fight the Eheim at times. Neither would deter me from either filter, though.

I got the Eheim Pro II so I did get baskets which I really do like. I know, I know, it has bypass. It doesn't matter to me. It filters good enough for me.

Funny thing is that I had been running my Eheim incorrectly until I moved. There was a small part that I found stuck inside one of the other tubes built into the baskets. I couldn't figure out what it was. I looked all through the Eheim instructions, pictures and parts labels, and this piece was nowhere to be found.

Then I tried looking things up on the internet and ran into a picture of the motor with a small tube sticking down. But my motor didn't have anything like that. I looked at more pictures, and they all showed the same tube sticking down. Then I realized that the tube was the part I couldn't identify! So I stuck it in and found that it fit perfectly and matched the pictures.

So for the very first time, I had the tube running from the motor to the canister in place. All this time, the intake water has just been dumped on top of the baskets. How it managed to filter the water that way escapes me.

All of this because Eheim not only did not add this part to their pictures or parts list, but because it somehow got stuck inside the tube on a basket before it was shipped to me. I didn't even know the part existed!

I also agree with you about the green hose and intake/outputs. Rena definitely wins in this area hands down!

If I was to buy another canister, it would be a difficult choice. If the filter is large and will go in my bedroom, I wouldn't want a second XP4 due to the noise. But if I need a smaller one (such as a second filter on my 29g that I'm working on), then I'll go with another XP2 over an Eheim.

All in all, both filters work well. Each filter has things I like better than the other filter so it's pretty much a toss up.


----------



## lescarpentier

lauraleellbp said:


> Why would the Eheim need to be cleaned less frequently? And are you just SAYING this oh Eheim-meister of the uber-ugly green, or have you actually done any comparison studies? (BTW do you actually own any XPs? :icon_cool)
> 
> Common sense to me says that the frequency of cleaning should be more directly related to the amount of debris in a tank. (Which reminds me, it _*is*_ time to clean the filter floss in my XP4 and recharge my Purigen...)


I mention this regarding flow.For some reason the output on the Renas suffer sooner than Classics do.This may apply to all basket equipped filters though.And no I don't own a Rena,nor do I care too.My information was gathered from honest people who own both XPs and Classics.The Classic series are legendary regarding the length of time between cleanings.I have heard reports of up to 1 1/2 years for a 2215,and I have personally ran my 2217 over 6 months without a noticeable reduction of flow,even without a back flush.


----------



## Complexity

Great. I just lost a long post because the site went down while I was typing. Oh well...

I don't think the brand nor model of a canister can alter the time in which it needs to be cleaned (as long as the sizes remain the same). It's more a matter of how the canister is packed.

If you put a fine sponge at the bottom of an XP4 or a Classic Eheim, that sponge is going to get clogged pretty quickly. But if you used ceramic rings and then progressively finer media, the filter won't clog so fast.

Keep in mind that all canisters, in simple terms, are simply plastic boxes in which water is pushed through whatever is packed in those plastic boxes. No plastic box is magical in which it can go longer without maintenance by design. Both, Eheims and Renas, work on the same principle.

However, there is one possible reason why Renas clog faster than Eheims. The Renas have a higher flow rate which, in turn, may be causing them to trap more debris per hour than an Eheim. If a canister traps more debris, then that filter will clog faster. The more debris coming into a canister, the more debris that can cause the canister to clog.

So I'm not so sure having a canister run for a longer time before needing maintenance is a good thing. It might indicate that the filter is not as good at doing its job than more efficient canisters.

I know you just love that answer. :hihi: :biggrin:


----------



## Characins

The only canister filter I have is a Filstar xp2.
I can't really compare the two, but I don't have any problems with the filstar.

So I guess that makes me Filstar pimp #145? Or is it proponent now?


----------



## bsmith

I am a HUGE fan of my XP's but I will say it seems that my 2213 will retain a higher flow rate then my XP's. That being said here is the breakdown of my tanks vs filter and how often I clean them.

55g XP3 & Penguin 330 XP3 cleaned every 6-8 month's
37g XP1 cleaned every 1.5-2 months
5.5g 2213 cleaned every 3-4 months


----------



## lescarpentier

Complexity said:


> I don't think the brand nor model of a canister can alter the time in which it needs to be cleaned (as long as the sizes remain the same). It's more a matter of how the canister is packed.


The way it is packed does make a difference,but you stating that the model doesn't make a difference is way off the mark.Study the design of the Classic if you will.The water enters the filter directly into the bottom of the canister and then up through the media.This way the intake pressure can not be diffused nor dispersed such as a filter that employs a basket system and the water enters the canister through the top and flows down through a tube which has a series of joints.You have a Pro II so I can understand why you think that all canisters operate on identical principals.



Complexity said:


> However, there is one possible reason why Renas clog faster than Eheims. *The Renas have a higher flow rate* which, in turn, may be causing them to trap more debris per hour than an Eheim. If a canister traps more debris, then that filter will clog faster. The more debris coming into a canister, the more debris that can cause the canister to clog.


This is a common misconception.The XP4 which is rated at something like 450gph has an actual filter circulation of under 200gph.This is a fine example of how the flow on this series of filters is easily hampered by the obstruction of the filter media.Conversely,the 2217 which is rated at 264gph has an actual filter circulation of a measured 229 gph.Do the math.The design of the Classic simply provides more torque.Therefore it is less affected by media obstructions. 



Complexity said:


> So I'm not so sure having a canister run for a longer time before needing maintenance is a good thing. It might indicate that the filter is not as good at doing its job than more efficient canisters.


The bad thing about extended filter run times is the increase in nitrates that generally follows.The higher torque of the Classics enable them to overcome resistance that other filters can not.


----------



## Complexity

Good point regarding the Eheim Classics placing the input at the bottom. I'm not sure how that affects which filter clogs first, unless it's being assumed that the torque of the Classics are pushing the debris through the filter and out the output. Otherwise, if it's trapping the debris at the same rate as any other filter, then it can clog at the same rate as any other filter.

I can't see how that can change except for two possibilities. Either the filter isn't pulling in as much debris or it's pushing out more debris. There has to be a reason why the filter does not clog as fast. If you dump equal amounts of debris in a canister and the canisters are packed the same, I can't see how one canister can handle the debris without clogging any better than another. In order to not clog, the canister would have to do something different with the trapped debris to clear it out faster (or just not get as much in the beginning).

I can't comment on the flow rates of either filter. The only thing I have noticed is that the XP4 pushes the water faster from the spray bars than my Eheim. It's visibly noticeable, and I can even feel the difference when I have my hand in the tank.

But I have been having to clean out both canisters more often than normal because of the hurricane and my recent move. I'll start paying attention to the flow rate coming out of the spray bars to see if the XP4 slows down to the point it's pushing less water out than the Eheim.


----------



## lescarpentier

Bear in mind that you have a 2028 which also has less filter circulation than the 2217,and is not a Classic.The Classics maintain their flow longer because of their superior ability to overcome media resistance,the push pull being nearly equal.The Classics became available to the public in 1964,virtually unchanged to this day.They attempted to discontinue them some years ago,but that plan was shelved because of public outcry.

FWIW,ADA uses the precise concept of the Classic design in their premier Superjet filters.

I wonder why...


----------



## Complexity

That still doesn't explain HOW the design works better, just that it does. I wanted to understand how since I cannot see the logic behind it with the 2 exceptions I posted earlier.

But... I just don't have enough torque to keep asking! Besides, I'm not about to buy a canister anytime soon so it doesn't really matter to me.

Interesting conversation, nonetheless. :smile:


----------



## fish dork

My XP3's are in the mail... does that make me pimp #146 or do I have to wait until they're in service?


----------



## bsmith

Claim your number!:thumbsup:



fish dork said:


> My XP3's are in the mail... does that make me pimp #146 or do I have to wait until they're in service?


----------



## Piranha

I saw the video for the Eheim 3e and i knew that i couldnt live without it. I ordered the 2078 and will never look back i threw my xp3 in the trash. You can keep that noisey/incompetent excuse of a filter. Eheim all the Way ! ! !


----------



## number1sixerfan

I will add to this discussion because I have filters from three of the major manufaturers and like all of them for different reasons.

Since this is a filster thread, I will start with it. The XP4 is so easy to maintain and starts up as soon as I plug it in. No pump action or siphoning required. That is definitely it's strength. However, it IS true that it clogs faster than the others, both my filters by fluval and eheim. I cannot say why, but I just know that it does, from my experiences. As for sound, it's definitely quiet. You can only hear it if you are very close to it. I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't live with my ear near my canister filter, so it is plenty quiet for practical use.

Therefore, I generally only use bacterial medium in it. With bacterial media in it, the flow is consistent for a very long time. I would probably never *need* to clean it, although I do once a month.

Eheim on the other hand is not as easy to setup or maintain. However, it is *dead silent*. I mean you cannot tell that it's on. Sometimes it makes me a little nervous because I don't know if it's actually running or not. I can tell when I need to clean the XP4 because it will get a tad bit louder and the flow will be cut down. The eheim on the other hand really does not need cleaning that frequently at all, nor does it _tell you_ when it needs to be cleaned. I have stuffed it with floss, bacteria media, and chemical media and the flow is still as strong as before. I am very impressed. The caveat? Price. Their filters are very expensive(not talking about the classic here). For the price, I would probably stick with fluval or filstar if I had a budget, and be just as happy.

Fluval- I can't really fault it for anything, nor does it stick out in any area. It is louder than the eheim, but quieter than the XP4. It clogs less than the XP4, but faster than the eheim. I kind of see fluval as the middle ground of the other two manufacturers. My only complaint, is that it has nothing to carry it by, which is a problem when it is full of water. The XP4 can be gripped, as well as the eheim professional II. This is very annoying at times, but for it's price I can forgive it.

I think all three of these manufacturers are great for their own reasons. I really wish there was a filter that had the strengths of the XP4(ease of maintenance and cost) and the strengths of the eheim(build quality, silence).


----------



## lauraleellbp

Piranha said:


> i threw my xp3 in the trash.


Go fish it out and I'll buy it off of you.


----------



## OldMan

I might as well sign up for the Filstar club. # 147 I think. I run an XP1 on a 29, an XP2 on another 29 and an XP3 on my 120. All three are quiet but I need to fiddle with the XP2 right after I restart it to get it to run quietly. The other ones are always quiet on their own. I love the never need to prime it aspect of the filter and it is very easy to open and clean. Nice spacious baskets that you can't mess up the same as one that has tubes through the baskets. 
I also outsmarted myself and thought a steel canister would be better in the long run so I got a Marineland C-series for my 45. It seemed like a good filter at first but after about 6 months I can no longer get the hose shutoffs to seal properly. It has a lift and twist movement that worked fine when it was new but now I have to lift the hose connector above the water line and hang it there while I clean it or the tank will drain out through the hoses. Of course that means that it loses prime on the hoses so I need to manually prime the thing when I want to start it again. 
My other tanks are smaller and have an assortment of sponges and HOBs. I did get 2 of the Tom rapids mini filters and I can say I will never get another. It is a very nice little filter that has the world's cheapest crap hoses on it. If I could replace them I would, but they are an odd size and the 2 ends of it are not the same size. That means I am stuck with stiff hoses that feel like they can fail at any time.


----------



## die2win

Complexity said:


> That still doesn't explain HOW the design works better, just that it does.


This has been a great thread. I have been blessed with an Eheim that is dead silent in my bed room. 

Water or fluid dynamics is a total mystery to me. However, I know that when you have more flow across a given surface, friction and drag will increase. In water it increases faster than in air. In an Eheim the flow must have been calculated to be (or lucked out) by it's inventor, to match the maximum flow with the least friction and drag. 

The circulation inside the Eheim also appears to be more even from bottom to top. It uses the pressure of the intake to force the water thru the filter media, the pump action just moves the return water back to the tank. Not much is needed to do that. Slower impeller, less noise. 

Filter media is covered very evenly and may last longer simply due to the flow inside of the filter. The design works by accident or by genius in the details but it works. Argue the point to infinity but the fact remains, it's the best filter design to date, and that's not just an opinion.:fish:Being copied is the testament to something great. The ADA SuperJet ES600 (entry level) is nearly a copy of the 2215. Something to think about.:eek5:


----------



## Christine T

Guess I'm #147.
Have an XP2 to go with my AC110 on my 55 gallon. Wish it was an XP3, but got it as a Christmas gift last year. Runs quiet and problem free except when you think you unplugged it, but you really unplugged the other filter, and you open it anyway...that results in LOTS of water spillage and shocking the shizzle out of yourself.


also just ordered an Eheim 2217 shhhh


----------



## lescarpentier

Christine T said:


> also just ordered an Eheim 2217 shhhh


That's the best news that I have heard all day!Congratulations!

When you get it come and see us here.:icon_wink
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/7027-official-eheim-pimp-club-registration.html


----------



## lauraleellbp

lescarpentier said:


> That's the best news that I have heard all day!Congratulations!
> 
> When you get it come and see us here.:icon_wink
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/7027-official-eheim-pimp-club-registration.html


*smacks Les upside the head* Go back over to your own thread!!

Aren't you married yet? I need go to talk to that woman of yours... 

:icon_evil


----------



## lescarpentier

lauraleellbp said:


> *smacks Les upside the head* Go back over to your own thread!!
> 
> Aren't you married yet? I need go to talk to that woman of yours...
> 
> :icon_evil




With a face and a disposition like this,how can I remain single?:hihi:


----------



## OliverN

I have both an Eheim and a Filstar. So put that in your respective Pimp-Club pipes and smoke it.


----------



## Complexity

You can be an equal opportunity pimp like me! Nothing like double pimping. :hihi:

Oh, and Les... just bought another... _(drum roll, please)_... XP2! I knew you'd be excited to hear the good news! :tongue:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Guess what I got? An XP3! So I now own an XP1, an XP2, and XP4, and very soon will own an XP3. 

And one 2217 that I'm happy with, but still like the Renas better b/c I don't need a manual any more to work with them, but will probably always and forever need one to figure out all the durn Eheim parts and numbers and gizmos and sizes... :confused1:


----------



## Complexity

Uh oh... we've double teamed him! Poor Les will be having XP nightmares tonight! :icon_lol:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Nightmares? You mean the most wonderful dream, Ever!!

:fish:


----------



## Complexity

LOL! I guess one person's beautiful dream is another's nightmare!

I can see it now. XPs taking over the earth. XP Pods infect Eheim filters which, when finally mature, burst open as an XP1, XP2, XP3 or the most powerful of all, the XP4.

Suddenly, without warning, all of the Eheims in Les' house start breaking. Slowly, at first. A small leak here. A puddle there. And then, the cracks become louder and louder, waking Les up from the middle of his nightmare, only for him to discover that the nightmare is coming true right before his very eyes! His Eheims moan, the impellers rumble as they continue to burst at their seams. And then, to Les' absolute horror, all of his precious Eheims explode wide open to expose shiny, new, efficient, easy to use, Rena Filstar XPs!

Les shreikes in terror and begins to run, run, run as fast as he could to his favorite Eheim dealer, but he is no match for the flow rate of the XP filters. They catch him, suck him up into their intakes, and he is never seen on TPT forums ever again. Not until the day when someone finally opens up his XP filters and find his decomposing remains in the physical filtration with parts of him already being eaten by beneficial bacteria in the biological filtration chambers...

Breathing hard and pouring sweat, Les looks around. He touches his arms, legs and face, and then realizes he is in his bed. He races out of bed to look under his tanks and finds his precious Eheims filtering their little hearts out. Les slumps down to the ground, being ever so thankful it was only a dream...

As the Eheims begin to leak. A puddle here. A moan there. A slight cracking noise.... :icon_eek:

Sweet dreams, Les! :biggrin:


----------



## taekwondodo

Guess what I got for Christmas for my 125g? An XP4! I'm now Pimp #148!

This has been the best Christmas.... Ever! 

I got a Filstar, the wife got a Lexus RX350.

Pretty even in my book 

Set-up Question:
They sent so little media with it - the pads, a small thingy of Chem-Zorb, and a handfull of those bio-stars. I still have two baskets left to fill!

What else do I put in there - I don't want to pay out-the-nose for more bio-stars or bio-rings... any DIY media (chopped PVC comes to mind) ideas out there?


----------



## lescarpentier

taekwondodo said:


> They sent so little media with it - the pads, a small thingy of Chem-Zorb, and a handfull of those bio-stars. I still have two baskets left to fill!
> 
> What else do I put in there - I don't want to pay out-the-nose for more bio-stars or bio-rings... any DIY media (chopped PVC comes to mind) ideas out there?


Use Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro to fill the other baskets.
The best media available.roud:

The cheap alternative is to use polyester fiberfill from Walmart.


----------



## taekwondodo

I filled one of the baskets with "Ultra Media" - used for media in place of Sand in pool filters used for Ponds (had some laying around).

Ultra Bio Media - Unique Bio-Tube media design protects bacteria while dislodging unwanted debris.

Similar to the OEM media that comes with Ultima II filters
 The lightweight media is designed for very high flow rates
 Tubular media has low head loss & very high biofilm surface
 Protective surface during backwashing
 1 cu. ft. Ultra Bio media equals 750 sq. ft. surface area

(edit) Found a good picture of this stuff - these pieces are about 3/8" of an inch long each....


----------



## Church

Hey pimps. I'm in the process of resurrecting an XP2 that was previously used in a saltwater setup. Because of this I'm going to replace the filter media, instead of trying to clean it. I also happen to know that there was a horrible BGA outbreak in the tank where this came from, so I'm not taking any chances.

My question is, since I have an opportunity to use whatever the best media is, rather than just replacing it with whatever stock media it came with, what should I fill this thing with? I want to go to Petsmart today and get whatever I need, so an answer would be great!

It has two baskets... is that all an XP2 is supposed to have?

Thanks.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Yes, the XP2 has 2 lowly baskets, but in a planted tank that should provide all the biological filtration you need, just concentrate on the mechanical side. Rena provides the pads to go in the lower basket, and I use poly fil from Wal-Mart for the upper basket.


----------



## jinx©

Yes the XP2 has 2 baskets. I'd buy new coarse and fine foam pads, and as Les mentioned...lol...some Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro.

I have Eheims and XP's, but I do have to admit I prefer Eheims noodles and Ehfisubstrat Pro when it comes to media. (Yeah, I'm kinda bipolar like that<shrugs>)


----------



## Lnb

Church said:


> It has two baskets... is that all an XP2 is supposed to have?


Yes




Church said:


> My question is, since I have an opportunity to use whatever the best media is, rather than just replacing it with whatever stock media it came with, what should I fill this thing with? I want to go to Petsmart today and get whatever I need, so an answer would be great!





lescarpentier said:


> Use Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro to fill the other baskets.
> The best media available.roud:


X 2 or buy the short ceramic noodle thing-a-ma-jigs. I prefer the ceramic stuff over the plastics. The ceramics have more nooks n' crannies for the good guys to populate.



Complexity said:


> LOL! I guess one person's beautiful dream is another's nightmare!
> 
> I can see it now. XPs taking over the earth. XP Pods infect Eheim filters which, when finally mature, burst open as an XP1, XP2, XP3 or the most powerful of all, the XP4.
> 
> Suddenly, without warning, all of the Eheims in Les' house start breaking. Slowly, at first. A small leak here. A puddle there. And then, the cracks become louder and louder, waking Les up from the middle of his nightmare, only for him to discover that the nightmare is coming true right before his very eyes! His Eheims moan, the impellers rumble as they continue to burst at their seams. And then, to Les' absolute horror, all of his precious Eheims explode wide open to expose shiny, new, efficient, easy to use, Rena Filstar XPs!
> 
> Les shreikes in terror and begins to run, run, run as fast as he could to his favorite Eheim dealer, but he is no match for the flow rate of the XP filters. They catch him, suck him up into their intakes, and he is never seen on TPT forums ever again. Not until the day when someone finally opens up his XP filters and find his decomposing remains in the physical filtration with parts of him already being eaten by beneficial bacteria in the biological filtration chambers...
> 
> Breathing hard and pouring sweat, Les looks around. He touches his arms, legs and face, and then realizes he is in his bed. He races out of bed to look under his tanks and finds his precious Eheims filtering their little hearts out. Les slumps down to the ground, being ever so thankful it was only a dream...
> 
> As the Eheims begin to leak. A puddle here. A moan there. A slight cracking noise.... :icon_eek:
> 
> Sweet dreams, Les! :biggrin:


How did I miss this .................... very, very funny. :bounce:


----------



## Church

eyebeatbadgers said:


> but in a planted tank that should provide all the biological filtration you need, just concentrate on the mechanical side. Rena provides the pads to go in the lower basket, and I use poly fil from Wal-Mart for the upper basket.


Okay, so you are saying I should just focus on mechanical filtration, but then the others are saying I should get the ehfisubstratpro stuff... So I'm still confused. I do believe that mechanical filtration seems to be more important, because of the fact that the volume of my tank is large, and the surface area for bacteria to grow on is more than plentiful...

Are the pads that go in the lower basket the black ones? That's what's in the lower basket right now, so I'm guessing it must be the stock filter pads. I can probably safely just bleach these pads and reuse them then. In the top basket, there is a plastic divider that basically divides the basket into two. The lower portion looks like it would be a good place for biological media, but it is currently empty. Then the top portion of this basket has a charcoal pad, with a polyfiber pad on top of that. Should I put something in the lower portion of this basket?

My final question is, this is the first time I'm using manzanita wood, and the tank now looks like a delicious pot of tea. Should I put a Fluval pad or some other kind of water polisher in there? I know it's not bad, but I really don't want this tank to be tannin-stained.

Thanks pimps.


----------



## jinx©

I'm not saying the Ehfisubstrat Pro is really needed, just a suggestion. You could get away with the factory foam pads as they provide plenty of biological filtration as well IMO. 

I would suggest Purigen for the tannins.


----------



## Lnb

Church said:


> Okay, so you are saying I should just focus on mechanical filtration, but then the others are saying I should get the ehfisubstratpro stuff... So I'm still confused. I do believe that mechanical filtration seems to be more important, because of the fact that the volume of my tank is large, and the surface area for bacteria to grow on is more than plentiful...
> 
> Are the pads that go in the lower basket the black ones? That's what's in the lower basket right now, so I'm guessing it must be the stock filter pads. I can probably safely just bleach these pads and reuse them then. In the top basket, there is a plastic divider that basically divides the basket into two. The lower portion looks like it would be a good place for biological media, but it is currently empty. Then the top portion of this basket has a charcoal pad, with a polyfiber pad on top of that. Should I put something in the lower portion of this basket?
> 
> My final question is, this is the first time I'm using manzanita wood, and the tank now looks like a delicious pot of tea. Should I put a Fluval pad or some other kind of water polisher in there? I know it's not bad, but I really don't want this tank to be tannin-stained.
> 
> Thanks pimps.


IMHO, it never hurts to have additional bio media. I think in the long run everything that is in a filter becomes a source for bio bugs. Eheim uses those ceramic macaroni shapes as a "mechanical" filter. It's the very first layer in their classic setups. Most all other filter manufacturers use them as a bio bug repository/incubator. 

Yes, 2 black pads go in the lower tray. First the course one and then the finer one. I have never had the patience to clean an old pad with bleach to be reused. I could never get the bleach smell out and let's face it, if you feel it's *THAT* contaminated why even keep the darn thing. They're cheap enough, get new ones. 

I buy the 100 micron sheets http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...71/cl0/coralifepureflo100micronfilterpad30x36 and cut it to any size I need. I use this for the "polishing" layer. This should be the last piece on top of everything.

I never use a charcoal layer. I don't think it serves a useful purpose. If it comes with a new filter I will use it but it will never be replaced.

To get rid of the tannins buy SeaChem Purigen. That'll do it everytime. Oh, you'll also need to get a super fine media bag to hold the stuff. It is reusable, just regenerate with bleach and dechlor well.

This is the set up config from the Rena site http://www.planetrena.com/Rena-Filters.html. I would fill up the lower trays with sponges and the upper tray with the bio stuff, one layer of whatever you choose and one layer of Purigen, topping it off with the polishing pad.


----------



## Church

I've never used Purigen before... that's the stuff that looks like perlite, right? The glass "puffs"? Should I put that as the top-most layer?

What I'm thinking I'll do is this: replace the fine pads (both) and the coarse pads (both), which will take care of the bottom basket... then top basket with some of that ehfisubstrat stuff on the low compartment, and poly-fiber pads on top compartment. Then as a top-most layer, a stocking or filter bag filled with purigen.

Does that sound right? Man I feel dumb right now, but it just dawned on me that I've never "reused" a filter before, so I've only ever had to open a box and follow instructions, then I was off! This is like, I feel like I have to reverse-engineer the dang thing before I can start using it, lol

edit: oh yeah, one more thing, why is there a cap that screws off on the intake bar?


Thanks guys!


----------



## Lnb

Church said:


> I've never used Purigen before... that's the stuff that looks like perlite, right? The glass "puffs"? Should I put that as the top-most layer?
> 
> What I'm thinking I'll do is this: replace the fine pads (both) and the coarse pads (both), which will take care of the bottom basket... then top basket with some of that ehfisubstrat stuff on the low compartment, and poly-fiber pads on top compartment. Then as a top-most layer, a stocking or filter bag filled with purigen.
> 
> Does that sound right? Man I feel dumb right now, but it just dawned on me that I've never "reused" a filter before, so I've only ever had to open a box and follow instructions, then I was off! This is like, I feel like I have to reverse-engineer the dang thing before I can start using it, lol
> 
> edit: oh yeah, one more thing, why is there a cap that screws off on the intake bar?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


The cap is where you put in the water to do the initial prime for the canister. Hopefully they included the little funnel thing. Pour some water in till it reaches the level of the spray bar and (important) replace the cap. 

Here's a video showing how to install the Rena http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32CkKhXip_k. 

Is the poly-filter stuff the very expensive one that comes in sheets and feels like a scouring pad??


----------



## Church

I don't know. It does feel like a scouring pad, but since I didn't buy it I don't know what it is. That's why I want to just start over and get new media. I just found a PDF of the operator's manual, so that's been answering some of my questions. I think I'm ready to go out and do some shopping now. Thanks everyone!

I'm not ready to call myself a Filstar pimp just yet, lol.


----------



## Complexity

Church said:


> What I'm thinking I'll do is this: replace the fine pads (both) and the coarse pads (both), which will take care of the bottom basket... then top basket with some of that ehfisubstrat stuff on the low compartment, and poly-fiber pads on top compartment. Then as a top-most layer, a stocking or filter bag filled with purigen.


This is exactly how I have my XPs filled. All three of my XPs are filled the same way with the XP4 having 2 baskets of bio-media (Substrat Pro) in the middle. Works well for me!


----------



## daverockssocks

Just got my XP3! What number am I?


----------



## Natty

daverockssocks said:


> Just got my XP3! What number am I?


I believe its #149?


----------



## x2h

i am an XP1 fan. I remember I paid $100 for mine. Where can you find a XP2 for $80? (see the first post)


----------



## fordtrannyman

Who is running the Filstar Club now?
Is there a running list?


----------



## fshfanatic

x2h said:


> i am an XP1 fan. I remember I paid $100 for mine. Where can you find a XP2 for $80? (see the first post)


Check the swap and shop, there have been a few go up lately for around that price.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

x2h said:


> Where can you find a XP2 for $80? (see the first post)


Craigslist and eBay are two good places to find cheap filters. I believe I bought my XP2 for about 75 shipped in a Christmas sale from Drs Foster and Smith back in 07. Prices have gone up some since then.


----------



## daverockssocks

I got my XP3 with a Rena 300w intake heater for $75 shipped in the swap&shop thread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

daverockssocks said:


> I got my XP3 with a Rena 300w intake heater for $75 shipped in the swap&shop thread.


Wow, that's a great deal. I paid $40 just for a the Smartheater alone at the LFS.


----------



## rountreesj

the problem is...both suck when it comes to intake pipes. you either get baby blue, or shrek green...good thing we all love lilly's


----------



## fish dork

I've a friend going to Hong Kong that may me bringing me some new lily's... Yee haw!


----------



## daverockssocks

rountreesj said:


> the problem is...both suck when it comes to intake pipes. you either get baby blue, or shrek green...good thing we all love lilly's


That's why you get the black intake heater


----------



## bsmith

Just found a decent deal on a brand new XP1 on Ebay $80!

XP1

Check this out. XP3 brand new ~$110 shipped!!!

XP3


----------



## lescarpentier

bsmith782 said:


> Just found a decent deal on a brand new XP1 on Ebay $80!
> 
> XP1
> 
> Check this out. XP3 brand new ~$110 shipped!!!
> 
> XP3


Are you limping yet?:hihi:


----------



## rolloffhill

bsmith782 said:


> Check this out. XP3 brand new ~$110 shipped!!!
> 
> XP3




*Item Condition* 

*Overall*: EXCELLENT - *Used *For Only A Few Weeks & Very Minimal Imperfections


----------



## bsmith

Why would I be doing that?:flick:



lescarpentier said:


> Are you limping yet?:hihi:


----------



## bsmith

Here are 2 used XP3's that seem pretty complete. $75 OBO.

Filters


----------



## wuhungsix

I run a XP4 in my 50 gallon, a bit overkill. It works great and get cloudy water clear in under an hour. My rainbows also seem to like the extra water flow. The inflow and outflow tubes are semi-transparent and after three months of use, you can see a nasty plaque like build up. Just last week I cut and fitted an inline reactor to the outflow and cleaned some of the funk up. Seems like this is a problem for all canisters with clear tubes. Reminded me of clogged arteries. Now looking for a XP1 for my 20H low-tech.


----------



## PRSRocker3390

I just purchased my Rena XP3. I'll take number #150 please.roud:


----------



## khanzer22

Count me #151 Filstar pimp... I bought 2 NEW XP3 for only $109 each with $5.99 shipping... Score! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix

Down.

#152 with my XP3


----------



## badmatt

done two times! XP4's and i also have Eheims!


----------



## Dempsey

I will be #153! XP3! They make noise??? I haven't heard any noise.


----------



## C2C

can i be #154 with my XP2 and another one on the way


----------



## hbosman

How about me for # 155 for an XP2? I've had it for about 4 years.


Henry


----------



## fishyjoe24

what's a canister? LOL I loved my hagen fx5, traded it for a sump/skimmer when I had a saltwater tank. now I have a marineland penguin 330 and emperor 400 on my planted tank.


----------



## citadel

just ordered my XP3; Hook me up as #156


----------



## crossbow

Just got an XP3 on my 46 bowfront. I guess I'm #157! At least until I jump to a 120 gallon, then I'll get a second eheim, just to get on both sides of the fence .


----------



## CL

I'll take #158


----------



## Super Noob

I have 2 XP3's, I'll take 159!


----------



## hbosman

I have an XP2 on my 46 gallon Bow Front, number 160 please.


----------



## 00nothing

Rena XP4 on a 40 breeder ya i know its overkill but for $100 bux i couldnt pass it up used to own a XP3 before i went to saltwater glad to be back to fresh and the ease of owning a filstar

pimp #161 for me do I get a membership card ???

Have owned multiple eheim classics take that big rubber ring and shove it somewhere please and thank you have had that thing flip and cause leaks more than once


----------



## waterfaller1

Can any of you tell me that have used both Eheim & Filstar canisters of equivalant size, if you have noticed any difference in temperature?


----------



## Quesenek

Bought a Filstar XP4 for my 55 gallon and it's soooooo silent I have to get right up to it and stick my ear on the canister to hear it and make sure its still on lol.
PIMP #162.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Bought 2, an xp2 and an xp3..............coming next week:hihi:

I forgot, what pimp # for me?


----------



## Chrisinator

PIMP #163

Filstar XP2


----------



## barbarossa4122

Looks like I am 164.


----------



## ridewake210

Well then i'll take #165


Ive got a Brand New XP4 i havent taken out of the box yet.


----------



## fresh.salty

ridewake210 said:


> Ive got a Brand New XP4 i havent taken out of the box yet.


Hope it works. lol
















j/k I have 2 3's


----------



## barbarossa4122

*Height*

Hello,

I need a big favor.............I am pimp # 164 and I am waiting for my 2 Rena to arrived sometimes next week. I would like to find out the height of the xp3 and the xp2. I was browsing the net but, all I got is conflicting informations about Rena's dimensions. Also, it is critical to have the filters 24" below water level like the manual says ? Thank you.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Can anyone help, please ?


----------



## rickztahone

i'm assuming i'd be #166? 

2 xp3's running on my 125 and soon to be running on my 55.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Bought an xp4 yesterday. Now I have an xp2, xp3 and xp4.


----------



## redfishsc

I picked up a used (but in top notch condition) XP3 a few months ago. 


Other than the flow being A LOT LESS than I expected (and everything appears to be in proper condition) I think these are great filters.


----------



## haggy

Hello Forum, just a few quick questions. 
Would an XP3 be sufficient for a 200litre tank? 
Could I split the output in two? 
Would this give me suficient water circulation? 
Should I just go XP4 to be sure or would that be major overkill?
Thanks for any advice.
Regards, Haggy.


----------



## crf529

#167 . Just got a new XP3 for our goldfish tank.


----------



## herns

:biggrin: Eheim Still NO.1 LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## barbarossa4122

Hi ,

D o you guys happen to know from where I can purchase Rena tubbing ? I have an xp2, xp3 and an xp4 and would like to change the dirty tubbing.


----------



## 2drtahoe4x4

A few places off the top of my head are petmountain.com, bigalsonline.com, and even amazon.com. Or you could just head to your local hardware store and probably pick up a similar product for cheaper. Hope this helps.


----------



## JasonG75

I own 2 Cascade 1000 and paid quite less for them than the Eheim...Sorry it is just another over priced, hyped Canister like Fluval, Rena ect ... And plus I HATE that Gobblin Green color they have going on..What's that suppose to be about.

My next filter??? Perfect Sunsun.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Thanks guys. I found some at the Rena store for $26.00/set.


----------



## reignOfFred

Interesting. I know a guy with a 16 year old eheim classic. Sure, what was meant for an 80 gallon tank now only has the power to run a 20, but it still works!

Anyway, I've used Rena, Eheim, and Fluval and would buy or recommend any of them equally. 

Eheim ecco, by the way, is a pretty lousy filter - big difference between the pro and the ecco.


----------



## bsmith

haggy said:


> Hello Forum, just a few quick questions.
> Would an XP3 be sufficient for a 200litre tank?
> Could I split the output in two?
> Would this give me suficient water circulation?
> Should I just go XP4 to be sure or would that be major overkill?
> Thanks for any advice.
> Regards, Haggy.


An XP3 will work okay but I would get the XP4 and never have to worry about flow issues. It's always better to have more than not enough IMO.


----------



## cich

168! Took me years, but here I am, I'm a pimp! 
Loving it, by the way. No more crashing water from the aquaclears as my water heats up during water changes!!

Just wish there was more room for mechanical filtration in my xp1.. Going to maybe just shove 3 layers in there and won't have the divider resting on the supports but on the media itself *shrug*
Only comes with the 30 pore per inch foam and the poly-wool stuff, while the 2, 3, and 4 comes with that(and holds, lol), as well as 30 pore per inch foam.


----------



## majerah1

So wait,is there room for any more pimps?I have a Rena Filstar XP2.That thing is super silent.I bought it used even.I have to look for the sway of the plants to be sure its working.And of course it is.


----------



## Aquachic

Dear me! I ended up so confused I bought one of each for my two different tanks. Can I join both teams?


----------



## bsmith

Aquachic said:


> Dear me! I ended up so confused I bought one of each for my two different tanks. Can I join both teams?


Of course you can. I did and had them both in my sig until the mods cracked down on sig space allotment and I had to get rid of all my club memberships in order to put my journals there. :icon_conf


----------



## duff

Looks like #169 here? Had the poor thing for over 6 months or so (life got complicated along the way) but setting it up this week! Finally taking the plunge off the old HOT filter... very excited to join you all in the world of canister filters! Whoo hoo!


----------



## zenche

Fluval G series drive by! 

One of the few, the proud, the Fluval G series Pimps


----------



## Mog

#170 here 

I have a Fluval 304 and while it does a great job of filtering a 75g tank, It seems to lose prime once a week or so. I've checked for leaks and haven't found anything... My new XP3 should be here today  Hoping it will provide a little more circulation/flow in the tank than the Fluval.


----------



## vespers_

#171!

i have an xp1 on a 10g and love it. can't hear a thing and i keep it in my bedroom


----------



## duff

Finally up and running - I only wish I would have switched to the canister filter 6 years a go! Silent and great flow Xp1 on a 20g tall. Flow looks great and silent, silent, silent and no ugly HOT on back of tank! 

Anyone have a suggestion on the changing out the grey intake? Stands out in my tank like a sore thumb. (would prefer black...)


----------



## bsmith

zenche said:


> Fluval G series drive by!
> 
> One of the few, the proud, the Fluval G series Pimps


Drive by overpaying. 

Poor thing...........


----------



## duff

bsmith said:


> drive by overpaying.
> 
> Poor thing...........


lol


----------



## jersysman

#172!

I have 2 XP3's on two 29g. Will be getting an XP4 when I set up my 40g breeder tank. 

FILSTAR all the way!!


----------



## Only One Haze

Can the outflow of the XP4 be slowed? I can get a great deal on one but it will be going on a 30 gallon...way too much?


----------



## bsmith

Only One Haze said:


> Can the outflow of the XP4 be slowed? I can get a great deal on one but it will be going on a 30 gallon...way too much?


When you buy a filstar brand new there is a flow control valve fitting that can be attached to the spray bar. If your buying it used then just make sure that the seller has all the original stuff and you should be good to go.


----------



## JEden8

#173 here! I just purchased my second Rena XP today! I have an XP3 for my 90 gallon and bought an XP1 today for my 27 gallon! Yeah buddy! HAHA


----------



## FISTER_

#174!! I have 2-Rena XP3 for just over 3 1/2 years and still running on my 29g and 75g.


----------



## Gplus

Just to add a bit of insight. I went out and bought an Eheim 2234 yesterday to add to my Rena XP2 I have in my 55 gallon. So far I like the Rena much better. The output pipe for the eheims are essentially useless. You have to tinker with the thing to get it to sit right. I also think my rena is easier to get all the air bubbles out!


----------



## comatoast

I was using a nearly new Eheim Ecco 2236 when I bought another member's two year old XP2. Sold the Eheim and kept the XP2- that was a couple of years ago, and I'm still very happy with my decision.


----------



## bsmith

I really like my Renas (XP3 and an XP1) but since this is a forum and the goal of these forums is to spread fact based/experience gleaned info, I must be honest. 

I prefer the Eheim classic line thoroughly over ANY other filter. There, I said it. I know those of you whom have meandered over to the Eheim version of this thread (or even the SUNSUN thread where I feel compelled to try my hardest to stop people from buying cheap equipment when associated with this hobby as the consequences will likely prove themselves much, much more costly than what they saved initially!) have read my dissertation on canister filtration. 

Don't get me wrong, the Renas are MUCH easier to service, prime and disassemble. But for me the lower consumption of power, more efficient cleansing of water, quieter operation, longer service intervals that the 0 bypass design promotes (you dont get clogged up channels of flow with the classics so the flow drop is much slower and more linear as compared to the XP series IME) and just the crazy dependability/reliability I have experienced throughout the years. 

I HAVE A 2217 THAT HAS THE MARKING "MADE IN WEST GERMANY" ON THE PUMP/MOTOR HOUSING!!! Cant really get more clear than that. 

I will never buy another filter other than a classic Eheim but I also will not let people try to misrepresent Rena XP's as they are damn fine pieces of equipment. IMO, just not the damnest or finest.


----------



## Gplus

bsmith said:


> I really like my Renas (XP3 and an XP1) but since this is a forum and the goal of these forums is to spread fact based/experience gleaned info, I must be honest.
> 
> I prefer the Eheim classic line thoroughly over ANY other filter. There, I said it. I know those of you whom have meandered over to the Eheim version of this thread (or even the SUNSUN thread where I feel compelled to try my hardest to stop people from buying cheap equipment when associated with this hobby as the consequences will likely prove themselves much, much more costly than what they saved initially!) have read my dissertation on canister filtration.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Renas are MUCH easier to service, prime and disassemble. But for me the lower consumption of power, more efficient cleansing of water, quieter operation, longer service intervals that the 0 bypass design promotes (you dont get clogged up channels of flow with the classics so the flow drop is much slower and more linear as compared to the XP series IME) and just the crazy dependability/reliability I have experienced throughout the years.
> 
> I HAVE A 2217 THAT HAS THE MARKING "MADE IN WEST GERMANY" ON THE PUMP/MOTOR HOUSING!!! Cant really get more clear than that.
> 
> I will never buy another filter other than a classic Eheim but I also will not let people try to misrepresent Rena XP's as they are damn fine pieces of equipment. IMO, just not the damnest or finest.



Perfectly explained, well thought out and full of sense! I couldn't have said it any better myself! Your explanation just made all these "eheim", "rena" filter club threads completely useless! What you said is exactly how it is and we don't need these "show off" threads to prove it..


----------



## jimko

:icon_cool


----------



## Greg0u812

Do I have to wait until after my two XP XL's are hooked up, or can I go ahead and be #175? 

They are sitting under the 125 ready to go! Just need to add water to the thing!




I may be late jumping into an old thread.....but.....I'm here!


----------

